# New GA-2100



## GaryK30

From G-Central.

G-Shock GA-2100 Retro-Style Ana-Digi with Carbon Core Guard G-Shock, News



_G-Shock releases a retro-inspired analog-digital watch with the Carbon Core Guard&#8230;_

The all-new *G-Shock GA-2100* series is coming to Japan in August 2019. Like the recent GA-2000, the GA-2100 is a Carbon Core Guard model, but unlike other recent carbon models, it has a retro G-Shock look thanks to its octagonal bezel and traditionally shaped resin bands. The GA-2100 is actually inspired by the design and shape of the first-ever G-Shock DW-5000C but in a combination analog and digital form. At 11.8 millimeters, it is the thinnest analog-digital G-Shock watch available.

See the rest of the article here:
https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-ga-2100-retro-style-ana-digi-with-carbon-core-guard


----------



## AirWatch

That red one has different, GBA800 hands. Can't remember another model that has variants with hardware differences like that. The variantion is most often just in the colorway.


----------



## buddhashenglong

I must resist.


----------



## kcohS-G

It looks more like an AP to me than a dw5000 

Did not read the article, do these also have the same lug width with the ga2000?


----------



## Rocket1991

No positive model?


----------



## wtma

Looks like a standard 16mm G-Shock lug with quick release feature.


----------



## sodamonkey

"needle withdrawal function"???


----------



## tomchicago

I love 'em. So good to see Casio (and other watch companies) putting a stop to the recent insanity of big, BIGGER, AND EVEN BIGGER!!! watches, many of which, to me, appear simply clownlike when worn out in the real world. Also, it's great to see an actually legible analog dial, unlike some with so much clutter on the dial it's nearly impossible to discern the actual time.


----------



## oz2124

I want the strap for my GW5K :-D


----------



## pfmail

The G-Shock's style are more and more like Edifice's.


----------



## luth_ukail

i can't tell is that edifice or g-shock.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

AirWatch said:


> That red one has different, GBA800 hands. Can't remember another model that has variants with hardware differences like that. The variantion is most often just in the colorway.


only very slightly. the gwa1000's have 3 distinctly different ones


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

tomchicago said:


> I love 'em. So good to see Casio (and other watch companies) putting a stop to the recent insanity of big, BIGGER, AND EVEN BIGGER!!! watches, many of which, to me, appear simply clownlike when worn out in the real world. Also, it's great to see an actually legible analog dial, unlike some with so much clutter on the dial it's nearly impossible to discern the actual time.


depends what you mean by recent as the last couple years theyve been heading in the other direction with downsized revisions of some of the larger models and new models like the ga800/gd800 not to mention continually adding to the range of smaller models that already exist, have you not seen the explosion of squares?

personally i think wishing the G line was all dinky, tiny little things is like wishing for a small, streamlined humvee thats good on fuel and easy to park haha









that said, i have to commend casio on another genius move, they have a gap in their line up for simplified slim models so i expect to see this part of the range getting some action. thing with smaller watches tho is smaller subdials/subdisplays, i wonder if those complaining about big watches will also complain about small subdials? :think:
once again, these look like theyve come from a baby g, actually the whole design looks very baby g-y



















they even stole the octo bez idea









so now, instead of baby gs being baby versions of regular g's, regular g's are ....dare i say it... being babies?


----------



## GaryK30

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> only very slightly. the gwa1000's have 3 distinctly different ones


And the recent GA-2000 has some models with skeletonized hands and others with standard hands.


----------



## dantana999

Wow I like!


----------



## Eric.S

Not a big fan of the hex shape bezel otherwise like it. 

Does the band fit 5600/5610s?

Edit: octagon. Terrible at counting.


----------



## Eric.S

sodamonkey said:


> "needle withdrawal function"???


Hands move away automatically from obstructing view of digital display.


----------



## sodamonkey

Eric.S said:


> Hands move away automatically from obstructing view of digital display.


Oh, makes sense 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## g-fob2

I am interested, I have only liked 2 analog models so far, the gw-3500 and gd-110, this is the third one (in picture), wonder how flat it is in real life


----------



## g-fob2

what? is is gonna be from 160 to 180 USD? that is too expensive for me, thought it was in the range of 99 to 120


----------



## GaryK30

g-fob2 said:


> what? is is gonna be from 160 to 180 USD? that is too expensive for me, thought it was in the range of 99 to 120


13500 JPY is 126 USD according to Google.


----------



## kcohS-G

Let’s bump this thread up 

Saw 2 new threads about this g today


----------



## perfectlykevin

oz2124 said:


> I want the strap for my GW5K :-D


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I guess that's Casio's attempt for a Patek Philippe Nautilus homage. ;-) I actually like that shape, but not too excited for those color choices. Looks like the hour markers are lumeless too, like the GA800.


----------



## perfectlykevin

I liked it when I saw it because it reminded me of my squares. I think Casio is following us here and seeing what is hot  I do see the AP or Patek style too though

I really want to pull the trigger but worry that it won't be as easy to use as my digital squares.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> that said, i have to commend casio on another genius move, they have a gap in their line up for simplified slim models so i expect to see this part of the range getting some action.


I agree, very much. Now, as they went with a strong hint of classic square look on this one, I'm thinking, what if Casio pulled a GMW-like stunt on this idea next  ... From my point of view, this new design is a great candidate for an all-metal version imo. In stainless steel it would be pretty much like... the anadigi brother/sister to the GMW-B5000; similar feel but with this analog aesthetic on the watch face.

Would be even cooler if also solar etc, in the GMW square vein, but that would require another module, of course.


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Wondering if those carbon core+resin new materials bezel will ever be subjected to carbon, resin rot problems? Or anyone noticed if Casio has improved their resin formula for the recent generations g shocks that's free from rotting problems?


----------



## mtb2104

give it a metal bezel & bracelet Casio


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

HiroNakamoron said:


> Wondering if those carbon core+resin new materials bezel will ever be subjected to carbon, resin rot problems? Or anyone noticed if Casio has improved their resin formula for the recent generations g shocks that's free from rotting problems?


they have, about 25 years ago.

youre the master of time and space, you could easily confirm that


----------



## dantana999

From the article:

The GA-2100-1A and GA-2100-4A also have Neo-Brite luminous hands.

Neo-Brite? Hopefully this is a lume improvement?


----------



## sodamonkey

Ordered!!

Am I the first?

A Spanish website, https://www.relojesdemoda.com, has all 3 for sale.

They come up near the top of most Google searches for G-Shocks that I do, and including shipping to me in the UK I've paid 96.10€, so around £88/US$107.

One thing I do like about them is that they have a day of the week "wheel", rather than only being able to view EITHER lettered day or numerical day/month in the digital display.

Which one? Well I decided to go mad and have this one, GA-2100-4AER!!







I'll let you all know what it's like on arrival


----------



## perfectlykevin

I'll likely get the black with the whiter indices. I want to see how difficult it is to hack these and reset the time. I like to be relatively near atomic, but don't want to go through some complicated process each month or so 


EDIT: OK, so according to the manual, the analog hands can go out of whack if subjected to strong magnetism and the like and it recommends adjusting them, then goes into the procedure to do it. Is it normal for G's with ana/dig displays to have to adjust the hands to set the time, or is that usually done automatically when you set the digital time on the display?


----------



## zack20cb

sodamonkey said:


> Ordered!!
> ...
> View attachment 14371603
> 
> I'll let you all know what it's like on arrival


That octagonal bezel looks GREAT. Congrats, I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## acadian

what I think it should have looked like


----------



## sodamonkey

perfectlykevin said:


> I'll likely get the black with the whiter indices. I want to see how difficult it is to hack these and reset the time. I like to be relatively near atomic, but don't want to go through some complicated process each month or so
> 
> EDIT: OK, so according to the manual, the analog hands can go out of whack if subjected to strong magnetism and the like and it recommends adjusting them, then goes into the procedure to do it. Is it normal for G's with ana/dig displays to have to adjust the hands to set the time, or is that usually done automatically when you set the digital time on the display?


On most modern ana/Digi G's I've had, the hands are set by just changing the digital time, ie once you've pressed the Adjust after time setting the hands adjust themselves to match.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

sodamonkey said:


> Ordered!!
> 
> Am I the first?
> 
> A Spanish website, https://www.relojesdemoda.com, has all 3 for sale.
> 
> They come up near the top of most Google searches for G-Shocks that I do, and including shipping to me in the UK I've paid 96.10€, so around £88/US$107.
> 
> One thing I do like about them is that they have a day of the week "wheel", rather than only being able to view EITHER lettered day or numerical day/month in the digital display.
> 
> Which one? Well I decided to go mad and have this one, GA-2100-4AER!!
> 
> I'll let you all know what it's like on arrival


Looks amazing, that's the one I'd get too :-!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

acadian said:


> what I think it should have looked like
> 
> View attachment 14371823


Hah! I bet this is going to be a pretty common mod soon  (looks cool indeed)


----------



## acadian

Nokkaelaein said:


> Hah! I bet this is going to be a pretty common mod soon  (looks cool indeed)


minus the white lume on the indices - unless you know know to apply lume.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Good catch . Indeed. Still a cool combo for the mix and matchers!


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> they have, about 25 years ago.
> 
> youre the master of time and space, you could easily confirm that


I'm kinda curious cuz I've seen some 5600 models resin bezel rot problems.

That's a good one btw hahaha;-)


----------



## bruno_sfc

I really liked the black and white, looks like the size is similar to the DW-5000… I will get one for sure!


----------



## dantana999

dantana999 said:


> From the article:
> 
> The GA-2100-1A and GA-2100-4A also have Neo-Brite luminous hands.
> 
> Neo-Brite? Hopefully this is a lume improvement?


Actually I think this is the Casio standard lume.


----------



## GaryK30

dantana999 said:


> Actually I think this is the Casio standard lume.


I believe you're correct. Even the AQ-S800 that I bought several years ago has Neobrite lume, but in reality the lume is pretty poor.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

HiroNakamoron said:


> I'm kinda curious cuz I've seen some 5600 models resin bezel rot problems.
> 
> That's a good one btw hahaha;-)


recent ones? or ones from 25-30 years ago?
long story short, it was only some models, made at some factories during certain dates. it was corrected but the stigma lives on, no recent proof mind you but thats how myths work.


----------



## SamRHughes

On my GA-2000 I'd characterize the hands' lume as fit for purpose. I haven't tried some all-night longevity test because I don't care, but whenever I've used the lume to read the time, it's worked great. Although not as bright as Seiko SKX hands, it doesn't seem so thinly applied the way a GG-1000's lume does. I just took the two out in the sun briefly and there's no question it's initially brighter than the GG-1000 after spending less than half the time in the sun. And now I've let some time pass and the difference is even greater. I accidentally included a Seiko SCFF003 in my comparison -- it was on my wrist -- the lume is almost as bright per unit area as the Seiko, which I've been wearing all day. And the hands' area is larger. So that's a comparison to 90's non-diver Seiko lume, which seems to me to be in the same ballpark as watches like the SARB017, but on the dim side.

I'm expecting the GA-2100 to be like the GA-2000 on the hands, but I'd guess the indices (if they're lumed) are more like the GG-1000's than a Seiko's. Edit: And of course by indices I meant the outer edge of the indices is all I'd expect to see lumed.


----------



## xchen418

I ordered from a Japanese seller via ebay. go JDM version. Super quick shipping. Ordered on Aug 7 and received on Aug 12. I got the all black version. Very nice watch. The lume on the hands is a joke... i bought it mainly for outdoor activity / gym. It's not as big as some analog g-shock watches. Love it so far. My first g-shock.


----------



## SamRHughes

I just got a GA-2100-1AJF, bought from premium-japan on eBay for $120.

The indices are not lumed, and the lume on the hands is inconsistently bright, in the nonluxurious way you might expect from Casio.

Feel-wise, it's what you'd expect, if you've ever had a DW-5600. The strap is virtually identical to that on a DW-5600 I have, except for the quick-release mechanism. If you line them up side-by-side they have the same taper, same number of holes, same material. At the quick release mechanism, though, the strap is shaped differently, not arched up against the stainless steel back as previous straps are, and you can wobble it a bit, freely lifting it off the caseback without stretching anything. It also sits at a slightly steeper angle (more downward, less outward), but the wobble makes at a touch more flexible in that department.

I haven't tried swapping the straps. I have never tried interchanging the DW-5600/GW-M5610 straps, aside from observing that a combi bracelet doesn't exactly fit on a GW-5000. If there is any difficulty, it will be from the depth of the caseback. Visually, it seems like the GW-M5610 would interchange better.

I might try that tonight. In any case, putting a combi bracelet (from a GW-M5610BC-1JF) on this is not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## g-fob2

thanks guys for the pictures, looking good

I thought the case would be thinner than the square

so kindda disappointed, but still would like to try one in person


----------



## GaryK30

g-fob2 said:


> thanks guys for the pictures, looking good
> 
> I thought the case would be thinner than the square
> 
> so kindda disappointed, but still would like to try one in person


According to Casio, the GA-2100 is 11.8mm thick, versus 12.7mm for the GW-M5610 and 13.4mm for the DW-5600E.


----------



## SamRHughes

The case is in fact thinner than the square. It wears more like a large watch than a small G-Shock, in my opinion.

I just tried putting a GW-M5610 strap on this. It fits, and you can get it on, and it can look good, but there are a few problems. One is, the lug hole is larger on the GA-2100. The quick-release springbar is 1.20 mm in diameter, while the old GWM5610 spring bar is 0.80 mm, measuring the part that sticks into the hole.

Also, the lug hole is closer to the edge of the case, and the vertical distance to the case back is smaller. You can create a gap between the GWM5610 strap and the GA-2100 case by giving it a slight tug. So if you imagine getting a 1.20 mm spring bar, I think you'd be able to securely connect a combi bracelet, but it would be a bit wobbly and would have a slight bracelet-to-case gap.

Another observation: There is a very shallow depth between the bezel and crystal. It will be more exposed to scratches.


----------



## Sarbie

Thanks for posting that pic xchen. I ordered one 2 days ago and its going to be my first G-SHOCK too. Just realised more pics are up..thanks all round.


----------



## sodamonkey

Annoyingly I just found out from the website I purchased from that they haven't even received them themselves yet!!

No mention of them not being in stock or awaiting arrival/pre-order or anything:-|<|


----------



## Dxnnis

sodamonkey said:


> Annoyingly I just found out from the website I purchased from that they haven't even received them themselves yet!!
> 
> No mention of them not being in stock or awaiting arrival/pre-order or anything:-|<|


Look forward to your usual review when you get it @sodamonkey


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to your usual review when you get it @sodamonkey


:-d

No worries. My normal personal, totally unprofessional review!!


----------



## Dxnnis

sodamonkey said:


> :-d
> 
> No worries. My normal personal, totally unprofessional review!!


They are normally the best type:-!


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> They are normally the best type:-!


:-!b-)


----------



## noobiee

This is something new, i will definitely get it


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

SamRHughes said:


> I just got a GA-2100-1AJF, bought from premium-japan on eBay for $120.
> 
> The indices are not lumed, and the lume on the hands is inconsistently bright, in the nonluxurious way you might expect from Casio.


as opposed to all the other $120 luxurious casios? haha


----------



## Facelessman

Just saw this one last night online. I love that Casio tend to launch smaller watch. Affordable, carcon core and small .... very nice. I love its specification. Still don't know whether I will get one of this or not. I have too many Gs already but never say never.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

some of the new edifices look rather similar if ppl are wanting a spot of metal

https://products.edifice-watches.com/asia-mea/en/_detail/EFR-S107D-1AV/

https://products.edifice-watches.com/asia-mea/en/_detail/EFR-S107L-1AV/


----------



## Mmpaste

Dang it, I'm trying to shorten my want list.


----------



## GaryK30

Random Rob reviews the GA-2100.


----------



## C-Shock

when i received the red version i was surprised the buckle is plastic instead of stainless steel like on the black/white and all black versions. plastic buckles are usually permanently attached to the band like on the GA-700 so it can't be switched out without swapping the entire band.


----------



## sodamonkey

C-Shock said:


> when i received the red version i was surprised the buckle is plastic instead of stainless steel like on the black/white and all black versions. plastic buckles are usually permanently attached to the band like on the GA-700 so it can't be switched out without swapping the entire band.


I'm waiting on the red at the moment. I'm guessing the buckle is plastic to be able to keep to the complete red theme?


----------



## Eric.S

I like where Casio is going. Slim analog with clean dial. Waiting for solar atomic version or at least solar.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

C-Shock said:


> when i received the red version i was surprised the buckle is plastic instead of stainless steel like on the black/white and all black versions. plastic buckles are usually permanently attached to the band like on the GA-700 so it can't be switched out without swapping the entire band.


theyre not permanently attached, they just use a plain rod instead of springbars. just carefully bend the buckle open and itll come off.
the plastic buckles hold up just fine tho |>


----------



## sunking555

Seems really nice.

However, as a Scandinavian, I cannot get over the fact that the days of week are in wrong order (starting with Sunday). (I also hate when you cannot change the date-month format to the correct one DD.MM)
Also, I would have preferred a positive LCD at least on the white indice version.
Additionally, the bezel would have been better with the text blacked out also on the white indice version.

Edit. Made a quick Photoshop regarding the last two points:


----------



## Eric.S

sunking555 said:


> Seems really nice.
> 
> However, as a Scandinavian, I cannot get over the fact that the days of week are in wrong order (starting with Sunday). (I also hate when you cannot change the date-month format to the correct one DD.MM)
> Also, I would have preferred a positive LCD at least on the white indice version.
> Additionally, the bezel would have been better with the text blacked out also on the white indice version.
> 
> Edit. Made a quick Photoshop regarding the last two points:
> 
> View attachment 14422467


To me I'm ok either way re lettering on bezel. A positive LCD would be much easier to read but seems to odd on a full black dial, especially with that irregular shape not a traditional rectangle strip on top or bottom of dial. As for day and date format, there's no right or wrong, just preference. I'd go crazy if it were dd.mm format.


----------



## Phreddo

sodamonkey said:


> Annoyingly I just found out from the website I purchased from that they haven't even received them themselves yet!!
> 
> No mention of them not being in stock or awaiting arrival/pre-order or anything:-|<|


I guess we'll find out together.

Just ordered a red one from this site as well.

2-5 days indeed, we shall see, right? :/


----------



## sodamonkey

Phreddo said:


> I guess we'll find out together.
> 
> Just ordered a red one from this site as well.
> 
> 2-5 days indeed, we shall see, right? :/


Yeah, 2-5 days once they dispatch it!

My account still says " Pending Delivery", which basically means they haven't received the stock yet.

I just emailed them to see if they will contact their suppliers to get an update as it's been 3 weeks since I ordered!

I'm pretty much ready to ask for a refund.

**UPDATE**

They've replied back and are apparently getting them in this week!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Take it easy guys. I guess this might be very popular. I'm on vacation in Tokyo still couldn't find variation that I want. I checked many branches of biccamera, no luck. Will be back home tomorrow morning. My last hope would be Narita. If still no luck, I might just have to wait a bit more. I'm quite positive that in a couple of weeks they should be widely available but that just my blind guess.


----------



## Phreddo

sodamonkey said:


> Yeah, 2-5 days once they dispatch it!
> 
> My account still says " Pending Delivery", which basically means they haven't received the stock yet.
> 
> I just emailed them to see if they will contact their suppliers to get an update as it's been 3 weeks since I ordered!
> 
> I'm pretty much ready to ask for a refund.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> They've replied back and are apparently getting them in this week!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Given the price, I suppose it's not unreasonable to expect some compromise in availability.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Facelessman said:


> Take it easy guys. I guess this might be very popular. I'm on vacation in Tokyo still couldn't find variation that I want. I checked many branches of biccamera, no luck. Will be back home tomorrow morning. My last hope would be Narita. If still no luck, I might just have to wait a bit more. I'm quite positive that in a couple of weeks they should be widely available but that just my blind guess.


shouldve went to yodobashi instead 

https://www.yodobashi.com/product/100000001004837127/


----------



## Facelessman

Just not so much time for my shopping list. Toys for my son is the first priority &#55357;&#56833;. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Facelessman

Not the best deal but definitely made my day. From Narita with love


----------



## sodamonkey

Well, now showing as "In process", shouldn't be too long then hopefully!

*DHL message, delivery tomorrow *

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

sodamonkey said:


> Well, now showing as "In process", shouldn't be too long then hopefully!
> 
> *DHL message, delivery tomorrow *
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Just got my tracking number!!
They think it'll be here Friday.

We'll see...


----------



## Facelessman

Just my quick opinion on this.

Agree with others that it wear more like a large watch than a G. Fit small wrist very well. Compared with square and awg-m100 on 6.25 wrist





A crystal is not much recessed and the dial is relatively large, I'm a little bit afraid that I might scratch it. As crystal is in a circle shape I think upgrading to sapphire is possible but for now i'll use it as is.



I also like that to move hand away from Digi display, you press mode and light button at the same time. This is more practical and easy to operate. Holding down mode button will take you back to timekeeping mode. In short, I like this new model and glad Casio move in this direction. Small size and practical module. Highly recommend.


----------



## bruno_sfc

Facelessman said:


> Not the best deal but definitely made my day. From Narita with love


What's your wrist size?

_Update:_ sorry, I noticed you posted right after with photo comparisons! Thanks!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Facelessman said:


> Just not so much time for my shopping list. Toys for my son is the first priority ��. Thanks for your suggestion.


but yodobashi has more locations than bic and every store has a whole floor of toys/model kits  quite a few yodobashi buildings also have a floor of streetwear and sneakers (abc mart) so you can essentially do all your shopping in one building, its what i do when i run out of time in an area lol

glad you managed to pick one up tho, hopefully it wasnt too close to full blown retail


----------



## Facelessman

Lol I did pay full blown retail just without tax. But I know for sure that I have to pay more for it in my country or might just have to wait a little longer until they offer some discount. But it just 2,000 yen more I already forgot that I pay extra to get it. The watch is very nice.

Thanks for your suggestion on Yodobashi.


----------



## randb

Can we have a "lume" shot please. Looks good by the way. Enjoy


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

randb said:


> Can we have a "lume" shot please. Looks good by the way. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Compared with awg-m100


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new video from gshock highfashion that compares the three models.


----------



## randb

Facelessman said:


> Compared with awg-m100


Nice. Glad the lcd lights up too.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Arrival as promised by DHL.

Here's a quick personal review based on an hour or so:

Like it's Carbon Core predecessor, the GA-2000, it's very light and for me really comfortable on the wrist.

The carbon core looks like it surrounds the whole case, with the bezel obviously over the top of it.

As others have mentioned, there is hardly any depth to the bezel around the crystal, probably 1mm? This doesn't bother me too much as my life and job won't bring any danger of scratches anyway, so a slight lack of protection isn't a huge issue.

The straps are again fitted with the new quick release spring bars. I haven't been able to measure the width, but they at least look like they would match a 5600/6900, etc. Whether they would actually fit one of these is another question as I also have no idea as to how the spring bars are sized at the ends or if they would fit into other watches lugs. They also sit on the backplate at a slight angle, which looks odd but hasn't made it uncomfortable at all.

Onto the face of the watch - It's red!! It has a slight depth to it, much like the design of other GA models recently, which looks nice IMO. Literally everything is red apart from the lumed parts of the hands! No lume on the hour markers on this one. To be honest here, I am finding it slightly difficult to read the day of the week "wheel" because of the all over colour, but at the right angle and without light shining directly on the face you can see the day letters.

The digital section is no surprise in the reading of department, easy to see in the right light and angle! Not a major game changer as a slight twist of the wrist makes it viewable. The led is set between 4 & 5, and mainly lights up the digital section, and same as the GA-2000, has a cool fade out rather than a quick switch off. It has a 1 or 3 second illumination. It's also easily strong enough to illuminate the whole face in the dark. I can't really picture the lume on this one as it's evening here and until I can get strong daylight on it, it remains to be seen what a proper "charge" will do.

I like the hexagonal bezel, round face design, and size wise looks good on my 7.5" wrist.

So all in all, another nice, well priced addition to my collection. Photos below.

Cheers!










Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Got it
Fresh from Spain!

Budget red out

If I didn't know this was a gshock, I'd swear it was one of those cheapies you get at Walmart. Except the cheapie is solar and has a snooze alarm :/

https://www.casio.com/products/archive/watches/classic/aqs800w-4bv

But it rides very nicely, very comfortable.

Almost impossible to read tho.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Phreddo said:


> Got it
> Fresh from Spain!
> 
> View attachment 14433691
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Thoughts?


----------



## GaryK30

sodamonkey said:


> Thoughts?


He posted more details here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-saturday-31-august-2019-a-5024567-5.html#post49748245


----------



## Vint8ge

One of these in coyote brown might do the trick, hmmm


----------



## usa-60

Looks very nice


----------



## usa-60

What material is the buckle? Plastic?


----------



## GaryK30

usa-60 said:


> What material is the buckle? Plastic?


From what I've heard, the black ones have a metal buckle and the red one has a plastic buckle.


----------



## d2mac

Metal buckle on my brand new GA-2100! 



GaryK30 said:


> From what I've heard, the black ones have a metal buckle and the red one has a plastic buckle.


----------



## sodamonkey

GaryK30 said:


> From what I've heard, the black ones have a metal buckle and the red one has a plastic buckle.


Here's my red one:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I'm so close to buying the red variant but my first g shock was an impulse buy and I don't want to make the same mistake, ended up selling it 2 weeks after purchase. 

Anybody know a link or guide to g shocks as a whole? Squares, BT models, movement types etc


----------



## andyahs

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I'm so close to buying the red variant but my first g shock was an impulse buy and I don't want to make the same mistake, ended up selling it 2 weeks after purchase.
> 
> Anybody know a link or guide to g shocks as a whole? Squares, BT models, movement types etc


https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-buying-guides/

https://www.g-central.com/beginners-guide-to-g-shock-watches/

https://graciouswatch.com/the-comprehensive-guide-to-the-casio-g-shock/

https://www.gshock.com/watches/men


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

andyahs said:


> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-buying-guides/
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/beginners-guide-to-g-shock-watches/
> 
> https://graciouswatch.com/the-comprehensive-guide-to-the-casio-g-shock/
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/men


Thank you!

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Mantagrey

Rocket1991 said:


> No positive model?
> View attachment 14351715


 They need to get onto small purpose build e-ink displays. Would be a great multifunction item in terms of a day/date window.


----------



## LostArk

I really want to pull the trigger on a GA-2100. It will be my first G-Shock. I'm quite excited. Can someone direct me to a reputable place to buy? What is an okay price for this one? Thanks so much! Sincerely, a G-Shock noob.


----------



## GaryK30

Another disassembly video from gshock highfashion.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Another disassembly video from gshock highfashion.


Watching him take off the three hands with two screwdrivers made me cringe. He actually scratched the dial by doing it this way.


----------



## dantana999

GaryK30 said:


> Another disassembly video from gshock highfashion.


At 2:26 he says that battery leakage ALWAYS happens to ALL anadigi's. Is this true? Why only anadigi's?


----------



## GaryK30

dantana999 said:


> At 2:26 he says that battery leakage ALWAYS happens to ALL anadigi's. Is this true? Why only anadigi's?


Good question. I'm not sure why ana-digis would be more prone to battery leakage than digital models.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

dantana999 said:


> At 2:26 he says that battery leakage ALWAYS happens to ALL anadigi's. Is this true? Why only anadigi's?


considering the short (relatively speaking) battery life of ga100/110s (being the most popular anadigi models), youd think that if it was ALL, we wouldve heard something about this. ive never experienced it or have read about it. no idea where hes getting his info from :?


----------



## maestro26316

Here is mine, very lightweight


----------



## sodamonkey

dantana999 said:


> At 2:26 he says that battery leakage ALWAYS happens to ALL anadigi's. Is this true? Why only anadigi's?


I say what a load of old tosh!!!

There's absolutely no reason for a battery being more likely to leak in an anadigi than a digital watch!!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> Watching him take off the three hands with two screwdrivers made me cringe. He actually scratched the dial by doing it this way.


Right! I cringe with every watch he disassembles. He's so rough with the parts and doesn't take any precautions. He shouldn't be handling all those parts with his bare hands like that and use metal screwdrivers to remove the hands. If you watch his closeup of the dial you can see where he scratched it pretty good. ouch..


----------



## ChrisWMT

Just ordered a 1A from on Ebay from Spain... The wait begins.


----------



## BabyJoe

Mine.


What I like: almost everything

What don't I like: No lume on the indices, but still on the hands. Why? If it's possible to have this one relumed, I'd like to try.
Minor annoyances: Can't get the hands out of the way of the LCD (edit, you can!). Negative LCD not very visible.


----------



## Steelerswit

dantana999 said:


> At 2:26 he says that battery leakage ALWAYS happens to ALL anadigi's. Is this true? Why only anadigi's?


The type of watch has ZERO bearing on battery leaking. According to him there is a sensor in the battery that identifies they style of watch and a precoded failure program internally initiates a corrosion cascade failure with a villainous plot to destroy any and all ani-digi.

Brilliant, now Pinkie, time to take over the world.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## ChrisWMT

BabyJoe said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> What I like: almost everything
> 
> What don't I like: No lume on the indices, but still on the hands. Why? If it's possible to have this one relumed, I'd like to try.
> Minor annoyances: Can't get the hands out of the way of the LCD. Negative LCD not very visible.


I don't have mine yet but I'm pretty sure I read that hitting 2 buttons together move the hands. Check out the manual, referenced as needle displacement I believe.

Hopefully it shows up in time for my trip to the Keys!


----------



## sodamonkey

BabyJoe said:


> Minor annoyances: Can't get the hands out of the way of the LCD


Yes you can, it's in the manual.

It's a bit of a pain, press the Mode & Light buttons at the same time. I've tried it and it tends to change the Mode as well if you don't get them exactly together, but that's how you do it.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

Thanks guys! I initially did press the combination, but it didn't work (I must have slipped or something like that). 

I just read the manual: I can't get the home city - world city to swap, can anyone confirm how it works?
And is there a UTC shortcut in the WT menu, like on other G-shocks? I couldn't see it in the manual, and the usual (both right buttons) doesn't work.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Steelerswit said:


> The type of watch has ZERO bearing on battery leaking. According to him there is a sensor in the battery that identifies they style of watch and a precoded failure program internally initiates a corrosion cascade failure with a villainous plot to destroy any and all ani-digi.
> 
> Brilliant, now Pinkie, time to take over the world.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


haha :-!

perfect example of how having a youtube channel doesnt make you an oracle or infallible 
(not to say he doesnt do good work otherwise tho)


----------



## pentium0

When is the price going to come down on the regular white indices version? I have the black out version and like it. And want the white indices version too.... : (


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

pentium0 said:


> When is the price going to come down on the regular white indices version? I have the black out version and like it. And want the white indices version too.... : (


unlikely cos its an entry level model. the best you can hope for is a sale from a specific retailer. black fri. and xmas sales are coming up so just keep your eyes open |>


----------



## KellenH

First g-shock, enjoying it!










I also did a quick unboxing and initial thoughts on below. It's my first g-shock, so forgive my ignorance on the g-shock noob-ness.


----------



## GaryK30

GA-2100 tutorial from gshock highfashion.


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> Right! I cringe with every watch he disassembles. He's so rough with the parts and doesn't take any precautions. He shouldn't be handling all those parts with his bare hands like that and use metal screwdrivers to remove the hands. If you watch his closeup of the dial you can see where he scratched it pretty good. ouch..


Have to agree he is a butcher, but it's fun to watch


----------



## FreakyCas

sodamonkey said:


> Arrival as promised by DHL.
> 
> Here's a quick personal review based on an hour or so:
> 
> Like it's Carbon Core predecessor, the GA-2000, it's very light and for me really comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> The carbon core looks like it surrounds the whole case, with the bezel obviously over the top of it.
> 
> As others have mentioned, there is hardly any depth to the bezel around the crystal, probably 1mm? This doesn't bother me too much as my life and job won't bring any danger of scratches anyway, so a slight lack of protection isn't a huge issue.
> 
> The straps are again fitted with the new quick release spring bars. I haven't been able to measure the width, but they at least look like they would match a 5600/6900, etc. Whether they would actually fit one of these is another question as I also have no idea as to how the spring bars are sized at the ends or if they would fit into other watches lugs. They also sit on the backplate at a slight angle, which looks odd but hasn't made it uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Onto the face of the watch - It's red!! It has a slight depth to it, much like the design of other GA models recently, which looks nice IMO. Literally everything is red apart from the lumed parts of the hands! No lume on the hour markers on this one. To be honest here, I am finding it slightly difficult to read the day of the week "wheel" because of the all over colour, but at the right angle and without light shining directly on the face you can see the day letters.
> 
> The digital section is no surprise in the reading of department, easy to see in the right light and angle! Not a major game changer as a slight twist of the wrist makes it viewable. The led is set between 4 & 5, and mainly lights up the digital section, and same as the GA-2000, has a cool fade out rather than a quick switch off. It has a 1 or 3 second illumination. It's also easily strong enough to illuminate the whole face in the dark. I can't really picture the lume on this one as it's evening here and until I can get strong daylight on it, it remains to be seen what a proper "charge" will do.
> 
> I like the hexagonal bezel, round face design, and size wise looks good on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> So all in all, another nice, well priced addition to my collection. Photos below.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Which do you prefer if you had to choose the GA-2000 or the GA-2100?


----------



## sodamonkey

FreakyCas said:


> Which do you prefer if you had to choose the GA-2000 or the GA-2100?


Definitely the 2000.

I do like the 2100, but not as a regular. Maybe it's because I went for the red version, I've been looking at everyone's photos of their black ones and kind of actually preferring them to mine.

The 2000 looks nicer to me as well.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

Just got mine today and really impressed. Coming from a DW-5600MS-1 it feels very familiar on wrist. Spain to PA in under a week with snail mail might be the most impressive part!


----------



## Eric.S

KellenH said:


> First g-shock, enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a quick unboxing and initial thoughts on below. It's my first g-shock, so forgive my ignorance on the g-shock noob-ness.


Still a tiny bit thicker than G056, right?


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## OldGeek

I need to get an all black CasiOak.


----------



## Ralphee

Count me in: my new beater GA-2100-1A has arrived. A perfect watch for the upcoming winter, as it is very legible and fits under any sleeve.

Initial impressions:

Positive:

 Very nice size and proportions, neither too flimsy nor too big, and it fits easily under sleeves.
 Very good legibility: subdial and display are subdued and don't disturb at all.
 The watch face looks pleasantly "clean" for a Casio, and not quirky, which definitely raises the impression of quality.
 Molding precision of case and details is a step up from previous basic G-shocks. Fit and finish is excellent, especially considering the keen price.
 Hands hit the markers spot-on all around the dial. Casio should take reference for their own top models such as GWR-B1000, which unfortunately don't show that precision more often than not.
 It's analog. 'Nuff said.

Not as nice:

 Digits are very small. If you often use the additional functions, then I'd recommend checking the watch in person before buying.
 Only the hands are lumed, but there's gray print all around the dial. The cost for printing would have been better invested in lume spots.

All-in-all, this is a very handsome newcomer. A version with Multi Band 6 (or Bluetooth) and Tough Solar would make this a killer watch. Casio, are you listening?

_BTW, Casio seems to have applied yet another batch number system. Mine reads: 97D1LG. Anyone can enlighten me what this means?_


----------



## Falco 67

Arrived yesterday, GA-2100-1A1ER:


----------



## sodamonkey

Ralphee said:


> _BTW, Casio seems to have applied yet another batch number system. Mine reads: 97D1LG. Anyone can enlighten me what this means?_


Not sure, the GA-2000 has code/serial numbers printed on the back as well. My two are different, although they are two different models.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader

Just a heads up: The all black version is available in the US Casio store again. Just picked up my first G Shock!

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/ga2100-1a1


----------



## GaryK30

Bruce Williams discusses the GA-2100.


----------



## Realize

I love the concept of the GA2100. I am going to wait patiently to find one on the cheap because it will happen sooner or later.
The reason I'm waiting is that I'm not 100% sure if I will like it or not. The cons that I have identified are that the crystal sits very shallow compared to other Gs. The LCD display is small, at least to me and I won't be able to read that portion without my glasses. Also they need a positive variant.

IMHO the best ana/digi G that is just a standard battery is the GA800. Reminds me that I need to buy another...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape

anyone tried this guy on a nato? I have a bond nato looking for a serious relationship


----------



## Realize

Fjellape said:


> anyone tried this guy on a nato? I have a bond nato looking for a serious relationship


I don't see why it wouldn't work with a pair of JaysandKays metal adapters. You'd just need some regular 16mm spring bars.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgeezy

A poor man's Royal Oak. I like it and the price.


----------



## ChrisWMT

Have this on today:


----------



## maestro26316

Love it. One of my favorites.









Gesendet von meinem LLD-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

smkader said:


> Just a heads up: The all black version is available in the US Casio store again. Just picked up my first G Shock!
> 
> https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/ga2100-1a1


Dang it! Out of stock again.

I got the red one coming in from Amazon.

 > everything else


----------



## puckerth

Wow, this is an absolute beauty. Need to seriously consider picking one up.


----------



## Tsarli

How is the digital display readability on the red version? The black negative display is just a no-go for my old eyes. Maybe the red is a little better?


----------



## babyivan

Tsarli said:


> How is the digital display readability on the red version? The black negative display is just a no-go for my old eyes. Maybe the red is a little better?


Supposedly the red is easier, according to the YouTube reviews.

I won't be using the digi portion much, except when making time/date adjustments.

When i receive mine, I do a little write up on here.

 > everything else


----------



## sodamonkey

Tsarli said:


> How is the digital display readability on the red version? The black negative display is just a no-go for my old eyes. Maybe the red is a little better?


I got the red one when it came out - The readability is as normal on any of the neg displays on the coloured LCD's, pretty naff TBH. It's absolutely clear if you angle the watch face into the correct light! My personal opinion is that it's definitely no better than any other neg screened G.


----------



## Tsarli

Thanks for the inputs on the red display folks! I believe I may be better off waiting for a positive display version. Tried the negative display on the olive drab GA2000-3A and I just couldn't read it. I do hope they make a positive display version of this, same as they did with the GA2000S-7A,


----------



## Springbar Joe

I got mine yesterday, really happy with it, already had a gshock with a negative display so i knew what to expect in that regard. Little bit thinner and lighter than a 5600 but not noticable, strap is maybe a little bit more comfortable around the lugs.


----------



## smkader

Arrived today, and fits my black on black


----------



## Facelessman

I'm considering to install combi bracelet (from 5600) on GA-2100. Straps look quite similar. Anyone try this already?


----------



## babyivan

Facelessman said:


> I'm considering to install combi bracelet (from 5600) on GA-2100. Straps look quite similar. Anyone try this already?


I was going to, but decided to cancel my ga2100 order (tried it on at g shock Soho and didn't dig it on my wrist). I watched a vid where they mentioned that it would technically fit, but not tight, due to where the lug holes are in relation to the caseback. If I can find the vid, I will post it.

*Actually, it might be Random Rob's vid on the 2100.

 > everything else


----------



## Facelessman

I remove the strap out and compared with combi. But the problem is spring bar from combi is too thin. I measured diameter of GA-2100 springbar where it sink into lug hole at 1.3 mm same as shoulder of combi springbar. I think I can install it but shoulders at both side will sink into lug holes and it would be a nightmare when I want to remove it. So I wouldn't dare to try unless I can find a proper size springbar (diameter around 1.7 mm with diameter of shoulder around 1.5-1.7 mm, diameter at the top should be around 1.3mm for perfect fit into lug hole)




Edit: For some reason pic just didn't show up


----------



## haejuk

I just picked one of these up at Sinsegae Duty Free at the Incheon airport for $84. Both places in the airport that sold G-Shocks said that the all black version sold out very quickly, but they have the other two versions. It is a pretty cool watch.


----------



## rime_floe

Facelessman said:


> I remove the strap out and compared with combi. But the problem is spring bar from combi is too thin. I measured diameter of GA-2100 springbar where it sink into lug hole at 1.3 mm same as shoulder of combi springbar. I think I can install it but shoulders at both side will sink into lug holes and it would be a nightmare when I want to remove it. So I wouldn't dare to try unless I can find a proper size springbar (diameter around 1.7 mm with diameter of shoulder around 1.5-1.7 mm, diameter at the top should be around 1.3mm for perfect fit into lug hole)


Check and see if Esslinger has what you need.


----------



## sirkrimzon

Macy's has the all black in stock as of now


----------



## ChrisWMT

Some size comparisons for you guys

GW-S5600, GA-2100, GW-5000









My wrist (where the GW-5000 is sitting) is a flat topped 7"









Compared to the ultimate base reference SKX


----------



## Phreddo

While researching bezels and bands, I see PacParts shows 3 new part numbers.

If I'm reading it correct, that 5th one down is going to be something in white.

Interesting....


----------



## sodamonkey

Phreddo said:


> While researching bezels and bands, I see PacParts shows 3 new part numbers.
> 
> If I'm reading it correct, that 5th one down is going to be something in white.
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> View attachment 14557279


Googled, and, in order:

All listed as out of stock so potentially not even released yet but ordered from Casio by the website?

No other links anywhere to any of these.

2100TH-1A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136967/ga-2100th-1a

2100THB-7A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136970/ga-2100thb-7

2100THS-1A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136975/ga-2100ths-1a

These are all on a Thai website.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Whoa the GA-2100TH-1A is sick! Only Thailand right ? 



Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## sodamonkey

luth_ukail said:


> Whoa the GA-2100TH-1A is sick! Only Thailand right ?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


Well, all 3 are on the same site. All out of stock, no other details.

Are Casio likely to release to Thailand only? Doubt it, seems an odd place to start as well. Usually you see new models out in Japan or the US first.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

sodamonkey said:


> Well, all 3 are on the same site. All out of stock, no other details.
> 
> Are Casio likely to release to Thailand only? Doubt it, seems an odd place to start as well. Usually you see new models out in Japan or the US first.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Thailand only model is very hard to even appear in Ebay. So im just guessing it will never surface outside of Thailand. As how all the rest is (seiko and so on)

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## AP81

I know this has probably already been asked, but is the lume on the black/white noticeably better than the stealth?
I know they're all pretty average in terms of lume, but if black/white is way better, I'll probably get that instead of the stealth.


----------



## Phreddo

Interesting

Less white than I was hoping.

But I have someone that may fill that void 

More to follow...

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth

anyone know what the crystal dimensions on this are? I've modded a few GA100 and GD100s w/ domed crystals (35x2), this GA2100 looks like it could be a good candidate


----------



## London006

I think this is pretty cool, there is a lot of depth and texture to the dial


----------



## imaCoolRobot

oh crap! how am i going to resist this?


----------



## ASC777

I gave in. It’s been years since my last G-Shock


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

sodamonkey said:


> Googled, and, in order:
> 
> All listed as out of stock so potentially not even released yet but ordered from Casio by the website?
> 
> No other links anywhere to any of these.
> 
> 2100TH-1A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136967/ga-2100th-1a
> 
> 2100THB-7A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136970/ga-2100thb-7
> 
> 2100THS-1A: https://www.timekeepershop.com/product/136975/ga-2100ths-1a
> 
> These are all on a Thai website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


first one has a real xmas feel to it, would be perfect in white lol

second one looks like my xmas shopping for the missus just sorted itself


----------



## Toothbras

Where can you buy the black/white one in the US? Every site I have found is sold out (besides a giant mark up on fleabay)


----------



## g-addict

Toothbras said:


> Where can you buy the black/white one in the US? Every site I have found is sold out (besides a giant mark up on fleabay)


That one wasn't released in the U.S.


----------



## Toothbras

g-addict said:


> That one wasn't released in the U.S.


Ok thanks, that figures. Know any online sellers who have one?


----------



## alpharulez

Yay received mine...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

skyleth said:


> anyone know what the crystal dimensions on this are? I've modded a few GA100 and GD100s w/ domed crystals (35x2), this GA2100 looks like it could be a good candidate


Seems crystal is not deeply recessed so domed one may stick out higher than bezel.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Prdrers

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 14579737


Looks great with the bracelet! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewIntoWatches

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 14579737


This is gorgeous. I've got the Black and White GA 2100. Where were you able to get that awesome bracelet?


----------



## Buellrider

NewIntoWatches said:


> This is gorgeous. I've got the Black and White GA 2100. Where were you able to get that awesome bracelet?


It is the combi bracelet from my 5610.


----------



## johnxkrn

any idea how this will wear on a 6.75 inch wrist? I love the look of it but maybe too big?


----------



## skyleth

Buellrider said:


> It is the combi bracelet from my 5610.


Hmm, looks like a good fit, maybe the 5610 strap adapters from Jays and Kays would work as well.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

Buellrider said:


> It is the combi bracelet from my 5610.


Thanks for the pics. Are the end links perfectly flush with the lugs/case?


----------



## Buellrider

rime_floe said:


> Thanks for the pics. Are the end links perfectly flush with the lugs/case?


Yeah, fit is great.


----------



## wrsmith

What bands will fit the GA-2100 ? I find the stock band too narrow, thin and cheap feeling.

Will the thicker-style DW5600 band fit it ?

https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-z74...ck-DW-5600HR-1-back__23830.1485583338.jpg?c=2


----------



## TleVta

I want one of those bracelets.


----------



## bograd

Love this watch. 
So, are there any adapters to fit a nato strap for GA-2100?


----------



## Schraubenrückseite

All three of the newer color variations are on Ebay right now. Hovering a little below and a bit above $200. I've already spent my G-Shock money this month, though I did want one with a positive display. Good luck!


----------



## Prdrers

bograd said:


> Love this watch.
> So, are there any adapters to fit a nato strap for GA-2100?


I saw one posted with the combi bracelet used on the 5600 Series, so theoretically the NATO adapters for the 5600/5610 should work for the 2100.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Prdrers said:


> I saw one posted with the combi bracelet used on the 5600 Series, so theoretically the NATO adapters for the 5600/5610 should work for the 2100.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although I thought someone mentioned the spring bars for the GA-2100 are thicker than normal (both the center tube and the tips), so using standard spring bars, with tips that are too small, may cause wear on the lug holes.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new GA-2100 with blue and purple accents (also a square with a similar colorway).

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-dw-5600ths-1-ga-2100ths-1a-sporty-throwback/


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Just bought mine earlier. I'm a bit annoyed with how much the plastic buckle bothers me. It is irrational and it shouldn't even be an issue, (plastic buckles are just as strong and obviously you don't have to worry about corrosion), but I guess I just prefer the feel of metal (bothered me on my ga-700, too). Everything else I love! Just a fun watch that wears beautifully. I read complaints about the strap being cheap, but it is comfy and what I'd expect at this price. I'd take this strap any day of the week over my 5610's strap.


----------



## Hizami_83

Here is mine. Just bought today and it's my 1st G-Shock. Be warned, the all black "stealth" is really not that legible to read at a glance. I don't mind as this is not my only watch and just one of my other watches under rotation.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## erekose

I have 2 of the 3 throwback models on pre-order now here in Tokyo. The white/pink/purple I can't wear lol.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Got the black and white model today, very readable, the buttons and computer on it are really smooth and feel a step up from the 5600 which was my only experience with G Shock before this. Is there any way to change the time in the World Time feature? I've got Denver time in there and it's an hour off.


----------



## haejuk

Try holding the adjust button when you're on world time. I think that toggles the DST setting for that timezone and should get it set right.


----------



## Iosono

It'll be cool to swap straps from black and white GA-2100 to DW-5600LCU-1.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article that references five YouTube reviews of the GA-2100.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-ga-2100-video-review-roundup/


----------



## old45

haejuk said:


> Try holding the adjust button when you're on world time. I think that toggles the DST setting for that timezone and should get it set right.


Yeah did that but it alternates between an hour wrong and 2 hours wrong. For example right now it is 1:15pm in Denver but the WT shows 2:15pm and if I toggle the DST it shows 3:15pm.


----------



## j708

double post


----------



## j708

i bought one of those last night. not the blacked out one. the other black one. i hate it! im returning it in 5 mins. its really not my style at all.

i hate that i can't read anything but the time. the day markers are useless and the digital is also useless. i don't know why i purchased it. it was an impulse buy which i regret an hour later. i am not even a fan of AP. so only god knows what made me buy it. i guess i was very excited to see it in the store. maybe the if hour markers were more white than gray i wouldve liked it. 

anyway. thats my update. would have loved to keep it but i really don't like it and it does nothing for me.


----------



## haejuk

old45 said:


> Yeah did that but it alternates between an hour wrong and 2 hours wrong. For example right now it is 1:15pm in Denver but the WT shows 2:15pm and if I toggle the DST it shows 3:15pm.


The only other possibility I could think of is perhaps you set the time in your main timezone without factoring in whether it should have DST on or not? I've done this before and couldn't get the world time correct because of it.


----------



## kagey

Is there a current source for the white indices (GA-2100-1A) for Canada at retail price?


----------



## Buellrider

Picked up another one...


----------



## BabyJoe

I checked the accuracy since 23 september (46 days). It has won 1.3s since then... That's quite good! +0.028s per day.
An order of magnitude better than most other quartz watches...
Let's see if it stays this way.


----------



## -kk-

Does anyone know if these are still available in Tokyo? I am passing through next week and definitely want to pick one up. I scanned through the big retail chains online and they seem to be sold out? ANy tips on where to go would be AWESOME!


----------



## haejuk

Take a look in a duty free store in the airport if you can't find one anywhere else. I picked up the one with gray indices in Korea a few weeks ago for $84.


----------



## -kk-

Good tip. Im passing through LAX and Heathrow before Tokyo, may get lucky there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

-kk- said:


> Good tip. Im passing through LAX and Heathrow before Tokyo, may get lucky there. Fingers crossed.


forget LAX/LHR, your crappy NZD will not make it worthwhile at all, even with duty free (on full blown retail) it wont make much difference. against the yen its not much better either.
japan however would be your best bet, even if they websites show its out of stock, there may be some floating around in stores. try yodobashi and bic camera first, theres usually one or both within throwing distance of major stations |>
if its your first time in jp, i envy you! if youre been before, can you stop into kikstyo and atmos to pick me up a few things?


----------



## lukeap69

The only G-shocks I own. I have the red and the black with the more contrasty indices. Really digging them. The red one matches my KD12 red kicks! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bograd

Little hack to attach a perlon strap. Not perfect since the strap warps a bit on the edges but at least you don't need adapters to do it.


----------



## Light15

Got a GA-2100TH-1AJF in Kyoto Discount store for 13,000 Yen for the vintage look, with red and green indices and writing!


----------



## mleok

Trying to get the blacked out version.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

curiosity got the better of me, so i decided to check one out. feels almost identical to how most squares feel on my wrist, the pointy, contrasty hands are very legible, the hex bezel isnt as noticeable as i thought and the fading backlight is cool too. that said, im still not sold on the over all look and shapes but the blazing red is so eye catching.....


----------



## g-addict

mleok said:


> Trying to get the blacked out version.


I can't vouch for this place, but it looks legit. (Beware of Google ads at the top of search results as some are scam sites.)
https://www.kandcofamilyjewelers.com/gshock-mens-watches/ga2100-1a1


----------



## berni29

Light15 said:


> Got a GA-2100TH-1AJF in Kyoto Discount store for 13,000 Yen for the vintage look, with red and green indices and writing!


I just saw pictures of this. It sounds terrible but actually looks great lol.

I'm picking up a white and black tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simmonsatl

g-addict said:


> I can't vouch for this place, but it looks legit. (Beware of Google ads at the top of search results as some are scam sites.)


fyi, they're sold out of them, just not listed on their site.


----------



## simmonsatl

i did just find one on ebay. not the all black, but i wanted one with the white indices anyway.


----------



## 99watches

Can anyone provide a lug-to-lug measurement on one of these? I'd like to know before I buy one, especially if I resort to inflated eBay price.

I like the way the 5610 fits on my 6.25 inch wrist but the 5600 was a little too big/bulky for me.


----------



## g-addict

simmonsatl said:


> fyi, they're sold out of them, just not listed on their site.


Yeah, that can be an issue with the smaller retailers


----------



## nazih

Falco 67 said:


> Arrived yesterday, GA-2100-1A1ER:
> 
> View attachment 14507317


Does anyone know what's the difference between *GA-2100-1A1ER* and *GA-2100-1A1JF*?


----------



## GaryK30

****h said:


> Does anyone know what's the difference between *GA-2100-1A1ER* and *GA-2100-1A1JF*?


ER and JF are region codes, indicating where the watch is distributed, in this case Europe and Japan. The watches should be the same, but the packaging may differ.


----------



## Buellrider

99watches said:


> Can anyone provide a lug-to-lug measurement on one of these? I'd like to know before I buy one, especially if I resort to inflated eBay price.
> 
> I like the way the 5610 fits on my 6.25 inch wrist but the 5600 was a little too big/bulky for me.


48.5


----------



## ck13

Loving this G, just wondering if the straps are interchangeable with any other models?. I've had a quick look around the forum and couldn't find anything. I think the ultimate would be putting this on a Combi bracelet if possible. Although in its natural state it is still pretty perfect.
Here is another pic for the thread.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

Buellrider said:


> 99watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide a lug-to-lug measurement on one of these? I'd like to know before I buy one, especially if I resort to inflated eBay price.
> 
> I like the way the 5610 fits on my 6.25 inch wrist but the 5600 was a little too big/bulky for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 48.5
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks!

Does anybody know if Casio is going to release more of these or where I can buy one? Before I resort to buying a black/white one at a rip-offf price from some scalper on eBay....


----------



## berni29

Hi

Got my black and white today. Will be my go to exercise watch. Here it is tied to my bag. And On the wrist just now.

Great watch!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

g-addict said:


> I can't vouch for this place, but it looks legit. (Beware of Google ads at the top of search results as some are scam sites.)
> https://www.kandcofamilyjewelers.com/gshock-mens-watches/ga2100-1a1


Thanks, I did contact them, and as someone mentioned upthread, they're sold out, but they put me on their waiting list.

I did try ordering from hammostock before reading your response, which was from the google ads you cautioned against, but I cancelled my order when I saw that they were only asking $160 for a full metal square. So, you're definitely right that they are sketchy.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

I can't believe the prices of these.. I remember seeing the release announcement 2-3 months ago and thought, yeah those are nice, will grab one for Christmas. Nek minute, they just explode. 

I managed to get one at retail (Black/White), but the prices these are currently going for on ebay is insane. It's a highly industrialised mass produced watch, I can't believe that these won't be readily available everywhere once casio's supply meets demand


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

johnxkrn said:


> any idea how this will wear on a 6.75 inch wrist? I love the look of it but maybe too big?


I have a 6.75 inch wrist and it looks fantastic!


----------



## berni29

dayman-v-nightman said:


> I can't believe the prices of these.. I remember seeing the release announcement 2-3 months ago and thought, yeah those are nice, will grab one for Christmas. Nek minute, they just explode.
> 
> I managed to get one at retail (Black/White), but the prices these are currently going for on ebay is insane. It's a highly industrialised mass produced watch, I can't believe that these won't be readily available everywhere once casio's supply meets demand


Hi

Believe me these prices will be coming straight back to retail very soon!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

"Faceless Man" on the french watch forum has made some amazing pics of it:

Feu de G-Shock - tome 3 - Page 41


----------



## simmonsatl

dayman-v-nightman said:


> I can't believe the prices of these.. I remember seeing the release announcement 2-3 months ago and thought, yeah those are nice, will grab one for Christmas. Nek minute, they just explode.
> 
> I managed to get one at retail (Black/White), but the prices these are currently going for on ebay is insane. It's a highly industrialised mass produced watch, I can't believe that these won't be readily available everywhere once casio's supply meets demand


i got mine from ebay, but only paid a little over retail ($25). which whatever, is worth it to me. when i spoke with a jeweler who had them and then sold out, he told me g shock said they wouldn't be getting them any more until after the New Year. i'm impatient when i really want a watch.


----------



## 99watches

simmonsatl said:


> dayman-v-nightman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the prices of these.. I remember seeing the release announcement 2-3 months ago and thought, yeah those are nice, will grab one for Christmas. Nek minute, they just explode.
> 
> I managed to get one at retail (Black/White), but the prices these are currently going for on ebay is insane. It's a highly industrialised mass produced watch, I can't believe that these won't be readily available everywhere once casio's supply meets demand
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine from ebay, but only paid a little over retail ($25). which whatever, is worth it to me. when i spoke with a jeweler who had them and then sold out, he told me g shock said they wouldn't be getting them any more until after the New Year. i'm impatient when i really want a watch.
Click to expand...

Yeah screw it, I just pulled the trigger and paid the eBay price too. Horology House on YouTube claims that Casio is going to restock soon but I'd rather just pay for peace of mind and get one now guaranteed.

A bunch of idiot scalpers (you know who you are) are gonna try and buy up the stock and flip anyways - I'm a grown ass man, I don't have time to compete with these losers over a silly watch I've been inexplicably lusting over.

If I can afford Rolex, I can afford to pay $40 over retail for a G Shock. Good luck to all the real watch fans trying to get one of these and not flip.


----------



## simmonsatl

99watches said:


> Yeah screw it, I just pulled the trigger and paid the eBay price too. Horology House on YouTube claims that Casio is going to restock soon but I'd rather just pay for peace of mind and get one now guaranteed.
> 
> A bunch of idiot scalpers (you know who you are) are gonna try and buy up the stock and flip anyways - I'm a grown ass man, I don't have time to compete with these losers over a silly watch I've been inexplicably lusting over.
> 
> If I can afford Rolex, I can afford to pay $40 over retail for a G Shock. Good luck to all the real watch fans trying to get one of these and not flip.


word. inexplicable lust is a good way to put it lol
i can't afford a Rolex, but yeah i can afford a little more than retail. it'll make me really happy, so it was time to pull the trigger.


----------



## emelius

For what it's worth, the ga2100-1a1 is back in stock at Casio USA at the time of this post...


----------



## Bear1845

Must've had only one. Gone.


----------



## mleok

Bear1845 said:


> Must've had only one. Gone.


Yeah, it was sold out when I checked four minutes after emelius's post.


----------



## emelius

mleok said:


> Yeah, it was sold out when I checked four minutes after emelius's post.


& I came here as soon as I saw it....I think Bear1845 is right...


----------



## mleok

emelius said:


> & I came here as soon as I saw it....I think Bear1845 is right...


Thanks for posting it anyway.


----------



## mtor91

Anyone know where these are sold in Canada??


----------



## Bruins17

In stock now at Casio US...go go go...#deathtoresellers!


----------



## oiljam

The black and white one back in stock at g-shock.co.uk and with 15% off only £84


----------



## OldGeek

Where in the us?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Check out your nearest mall I found the red one there and also saw this one there. You'll likely find a gshock authorized shop there as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Secondary

oiljam said:


> The black and white one back in stock at g-shock.co.uk and with 15% off only £84


I'm only seeing 10%, do you have a code for 15%?


----------



## oiljam

Secondary said:


> I'm only seeing 10%, do you have a code for 15%?


Ahh they've reduced it, I'm sure it was still 15% this morning


----------



## CC

Yup, reduced to 10% now.

H Samuel sold out at £75.


----------



## Bruins17

OldGeek said:


> Where in the us?


They go fast. They had four left when I first posted. Finally got mine at retail. They'll restock soon. Do not give in and pay scalper prices.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I cannot wait to see how these models evolve. I still prefer the red (or stealth) of all the available models thus far.


----------



## mleok

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I cannot wait to see how these models evolve. I still prefer the red (or stealth) of all the available models thus far.
> View attachment 14679223


That red one is cool. I was able to get the black one with white hands from Germany, but it's a bit underwhelming. I'll give the stealth and red ones a try once they get back in stock.


----------



## Brny11

mleok said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to see how these models evolve. I still prefer the red (or stealth) of all the available models thus far.
> View attachment 14679223
> 
> 
> 
> That red one is cool. I was able to get the black one with white hands from Germany, but it's a bit underwhelming. I'll give the stealth and red ones a try once they get back in stock.
Click to expand...

I LOVE the white hands and indices. Stealth is too dark. One of most illegible watches ever made IMO - red is dope, but not for me. White sits right in the middle and has some pop!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mleok said:


> That red one is cool. I was able to get the black one with white hands from Germany, but it's a bit underwhelming. I'll give the stealth and red ones a try once they get back in stock.


I actually know what you mean. I think they feel a bit cheap and toyish, and the plastic indices only seem to exacerbate this, along with how light they feel due to the carbon core. I think I prefer the stealth and red because they are both one solid color which allows for the plastic indices to be more inconspicuous.


----------



## berni29

Hi

The black and white is a perfect example of good form and function. I think it looks anything but cheap.

It’s just one of those “right” designs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

I think it's my Birthday or early Xmas!!!! :-d








GA-2100-1A1JF


----------



## 99watches

Lol at whoever says it feels cheap and toyish. My favorite g shock out of all the ones I've tried, thin case makes it wear so comfortable.


----------



## Ralphee

Brny11 said:


> I LOVE the white hands and indices. Stealth is too dark. One of most illegible watches ever made IMO - red is dope, but not for me. White sits right in the middle and has some pop!





berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> The black and white is a perfect example of good form and function. I think it looks anything but cheap.
> 
> It's just one of those "right" designs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





99watches said:


> Lol at whoever says it feels cheap and toyish. My favorite g shock out of all the ones I've tried, thin case makes it wear so comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 14682905


+1

In my opinion, the white indices make especially this version look the least plasticky of them all. Somehow, the „clean" watch face and excellent legibility make it a rather atypical G-Shock. I think this purposeful layout is a nice alternative to the predominant G-flamboyance.


----------



## lukeap69

Agreed! I passed on the stealth black though it was available first and wanted the black with white indices so I waited a few days to get it. This is after buying the red one. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Greg-

I went to buy one with white indices but the stealth one looks so good, that ended up with this one.


----------



## lvt

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I cannot wait to see how these models evolve. I still prefer the red (or stealth) of all the available models thus far.
> View attachment 14679223


Maybe this is the only valid argument to buy the watch


----------



## randb

I wonder if they will do a GD2100, all digital? I dig the case shape. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ralphee said:


> +1
> 
> In my opinion, the white indices make especially this version look the least plasticky of them all. Somehow, the „clean" watch face and excellent legibility make it a rather atypical G-Shock. I think this purposeful layout is a nice alternative to the predominant G-flamboyance.
> 
> View attachment 14683029


Man, that looks great. If/when they release this in solar/atomic it'll be in a shopping cart.  Nice photo and comment, thanks.


----------



## ssgg

Here is my retro purple to go with the thread


----------



## Bruins17

Finally got my blacked out GA-2100 after seeing it restock randomly on Thanksgiving. I refused to pay reseller prices and my patience paid off....got the ying to my yang (all red). Love this model so much.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

randb said:


> I wonder if they will do a GD2100, all digital? I dig the case shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


you mean like this? lol


----------



## cdnguyen729

Do you guys know what the different GA2100 numbers represent. I have the GA 2100 1AER . Dont even know if its the Japan version or not.


----------



## GaryK30

cdnguyen729 said:


> Do you guys know what the different GA2100 numbers represent. I have the GA 2100 1AER . Dont even know if its the Japan version or not.


I believe ER is a region code for Europe.


----------



## wilfred6

i love the look of this model, especially the white indices on black version but a little worried about how it would wear on small wrists. slim is good but the overall size seems quite large, a slightly smaller version would probably be perfect.


----------



## Dxnnis

Lug to lug it is almost the same as a square, it looks bigger but in reality it's not


----------



## memento_mori

I like the color in this grey winter days and the excellent visibility especially the day of week hand - much better than an newer MTG.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Dxnnis said:


> Lug to lug it is almost the same as a square, it looks bigger but in reality it's not


this.
it looks bigger cos its a circle rather than a rectangle (square), its def. on the smaller side. if youre ok with the size of a square then youll be fine with this


----------



## Facelessman

Anyone know dimension of the crystal (diameter and thickness)? I'm considering to upgrade it to sapphire. TIA


----------



## Unikagen

It's not the most practical watch ever made but I love how it looks.


----------



## Tsarli

Excellent visibility... very legible...? You folks must have excellent eyesight to effortlessly read those microscopic non-STN negative displays. I'll wait for a decent (not that Christmas clown looking thing) positive display version.


----------



## walking_line

I just received my red one a few days ago. I must admit, I never really took a shine to G-Shocks--just not my thing. But, I really like this one. It's slim, comfy, and looks pretty cool (good call on Casio's part for the AP-like octagon). At the right angle, I can read the negative display without too much trouble. But, if a clean, super legible display is your thing, this is not the watch for you. My only small criticism is that the lume on the hands is pretty weak, but I guess that's what the light is for...


----------



## puckerth

I'm looking for one of each. Will be checking back on this thread frequently hoping to find someplace that has stock!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Tsarli said:


> Excellent visibility... very legible...? You folks must have excellent eyesight to effortlessly read those microscopic non-STN negative displays. I'll wait for a decent (not that Christmas clown looking thing) positive display version.


theyre bigger and just as legible as the small numbers on the watch in your profile pic.
any bigger, it would mess with the clean, clear, simple display. stn wouldnt make a lick of difference on it, esp. if you cant see things that small anyway! lol


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

puckerth said:


> I'm looking for one of each. Will be checking back on this thread frequently hoping to find someplace that has stock!


one of each colour or each black?
where are you located?


----------



## puckerth

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> one of each colour or each black?
> where are you located?


Was thinking one red one black, but I haven't looked real closely to see if I have a preference on the blacks enough to choose one over the other. Or just get all 3 but that's probably overkill. I'm in NY.

Edit: Just added location to my profile, forgot to put that in originally.


----------



## Tsarli

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> theyre bigger and just as legible as the small numbers on the watch in your profile pic.
> any bigger, it would mess with the clean, clear, simple display. stn wouldnt make a lick of difference on it, esp. if you cant see things that small anyway! lol


Agreed. Using STN on the negative display in this instance wouldn't improve things much. But a positive display would. Not in a rush, I'll wait until one comes out.


----------



## stockae92

My THS arrived. Initial impression is light on the wrist, comfortable, bigger buttons are nice to have, arrived perfectly sync-ed with time.gov, maybe a GW5000 strap or combi bracelet works?


----------



## Dan GSR

Edit


----------



## Crezo

Just ordered the black and white.

Never had a gshock and my collection is all automatic divers, so a plastic battery powered watch with mineral crystal goes against all my watch buying rules... But there's just something seriously cool about these!

Whether it will be a keeper once it arrives I don't know yet though.

Has anyone put any different straps on these yet?



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

So apparently Jays & Kay's do some sort of lug adapter to fit 20mm straps! And bull bars.

Probably going to be a marmite choice, but I like it!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

Crezo said:


> Just ordered the black and white.
> 
> Never had a gshock and my collection is all automatic divers, so a plastic battery powered watch with mineral crystal goes against all my watch buying rules... But there's just something seriously cool about these!
> 
> Whether it will be a keeper once it arrives I don't know yet though.
> 
> Has anyone put any different straps on these yet?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


That's exactly my own situation, and my same feelings. I think it is a keeper for me. It's so light, and for lack of a better term, whimsical... I'm back to wearing my divers, but I'm sure this will come back up in my rotation pretty soon.


----------



## Crezo

Just arrived today, and I've got to say I'm absolutely loving it!!

Was worried it would feel cheap and I may not actually like it when it arrived, as it's my first G-Shock and I'm used to big burly mega heavy dive watches.

But I've got to say I love it! Looks even better in the flesh than in pictures, is actually a fair bit smaller than I was expecting, doesn't feel as light as I was expecting (which is a good thing!) and that dial is just epic (although I do want to lume all the markers  ).

Can anyone help with how to adjust the countdown though? I can't seem to figure out how to adjust the minutes on it, followed the instructions and it doesn't adjust the way it says!

Only thing I'd change would be some slightly longer buttons as they are a bit too short when you have fat chubby stubs of fingers like mine 

My worry now is this could lead to a dangerous new collection of g-shocks! When they're this cheap they're far too easy to late night tinterweb buy 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ Congrats, looks good on ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

Crezo said:


> Just arrived today, and I've got to say I'm absolutely loving it!!
> 
> Was worried it would feel cheap and I may not actually like it when it arrived, as it's my first G-Shock and I'm used to big burly mega heavy dive watches.
> 
> But I've got to say I love it! Looks even better in the flesh than in pictures, is actually a fair bit smaller than I was expecting, doesn't feel as light as I was expecting (which is a good thing!) and that dial is just epic (although I do want to lume all the markers  ).
> 
> Can anyone help with how to adjust the countdown though? I can't seem to figure out how to adjust the minutes on it, followed the instructions and it doesn't adjust the way it says!
> 
> Only thing I'd change would be some slightly longer buttons as they are a bit too short when you have fat chubby stubs of fingers like mine
> 
> My worry now is this could lead to a dangerous new collection of g-shocks! When they're this cheap they're far too easy to late night tinterweb buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I will get the same for Christmas. I am automatic watch guy, but I need something for outdoor activities and I love the design of this watch. I don't need any advance functions of another G-shock models, this watch is simply amazing and looking forward to have it on wrist on beach, bike...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Look at G-Shock stealing the hearts of you mechanical elites . Careful gentlemen... it's a slippery slope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

it can be dangerous, but my heart belongs to mecanical watches. It is good to have one piece for let's say harder conditions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

*Casio G-Shock GA-2100-1A1JF / AP Royal Oak 15400ST.OO.1220ST.03*


----------



## Takvorian

JustAbe said:


> *Casio G-Shock GA-2100-1A1JF / AP Royal Oak 15400ST.OO.1220ST.03*
> 
> View attachment 14719265


If I had to choose, I would probably take the AP 
But the 2100 isn't bad either...


----------



## momo73

JustAbe said:


> *Casio G-Shock GA-2100-1A1JF / AP Royal Oak 15400ST.OO.1220ST.03*
> 
> View attachment 14719265


This is very nice combination, even if I would prefer RO Offshore, because I like bigger watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

I'm luvvin it!


----------



## Prdrers

It's almost like they planned it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rime_floe

Crezo said:


> Can anyone help with how to adjust the countdown though? I can't seem to figure out how to adjust the minutes on it, followed the instructions and it doesn't adjust the way it says!


Once in Timer mode, hold "Adjust" until the watch beeps and the hour starts to blink on the top row of the digital display. Press "Mode" one time and the minutes will blink. From there adjust the minutes by pressing "Start" to increase and/or "Light" to decrease (these buttons adjust the hours and seconds as well when those are being adjusted). Once your timer is ready press "Adjust" to exit the adjustment mode, and "Start" to start the timer. "Start" will also pause the timer when running, and "Adjust" will reset when paused or complete.


----------



## Crezo

rime_floe said:


> Once in Timer mode, hold "Adjust" until the watch beeps and the hour starts to blink on the top row of the digital display. Press "Mode" one time and the minutes will blink. From there adjust the minutes by pressing "Start" to increase and/or "Light" to decrease (these buttons adjust the hours and seconds as well when those are being adjusted). Once your timer is ready press "Adjust" to exit the adjustment mode, and "Start" to start the timer. "Start" will also pause the timer when running, and "Adjust" will reset when paused or complete.


That's brilliant thanks!! Much appreciated 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

I'm a pure automatic/manual guy but I just ordered my first G-Shock!!


----------



## wedgehammer

loving the blacked out, stealth version


----------



## Prdrers

Tom Schneider said:


> I *used to be* a pure automatic/manual guy but I just ordered my first G-Shock!!


Fixed that for ya 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

Killer photos!

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

Prdrers said:


> Look at G-Shock stealing the hearts of you mechanical elites . Careful gentlemen... it's a slippery slope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I've already slipped, just spied the GST-B200. Stainless steel for my shiny shiny fixation, all the coolness of a big chunky dive watch, plus the pros of a GShock, and 'technically' doesn't have the issues of a quartz that can die on you unexpectedly as it's solar and has a power reserve!

Luckily as it's some crazy 50mm+ LtoL it may be too big (42mm is about my limit) which will save my wallet.
But I do have a few auto divers I'm going to flip as the watch box is now overflowing and would more than fund it.

So might just have to try one on if I can find anywhere that stocks them in Notts. 










Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## Tom Schneider

Mine arrived and I also picked up a set of Jayandkays adapters so I could use a Crown & Buckle Nato. Really do like the look but I'm also picking up 22mm adapters so I can add a slightly wider strap.


----------



## HoganB

Great looking watches at a great price! Stealth one on its way!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I've seen some members calling this model the "Casioak," which I think is pretty clever.  The high legibility and no seconds hand appeals to me. Just waiting for solar/atomic please.


----------



## Tom Schneider

Converted to a 22mm leather strap. I have quite a few straps laying around so I'll try this configuration for a while and then do a black sailcloth to see how it looks.


----------



## HoganB

I’m fairly new to the world of g shock but I’m definitely getting this one. Where would you buy original straps (different colours) for this watch?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

HoganB said:


> I'm fairly new to the world of g shock but I'm definitely getting this one. Where would you buy original straps (different colours) for this watch?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


PacParts' website can show what's available for the various GA-2100 models.

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=GA-2100

For purchasing in Europe, Tiktox is probably cheaper, both in price and shipping cost.


----------



## HoganB

Thanks!

Can’t seem to find the bands for the ga2100 though. Probably not available yet


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts' website can show what's available for the various GA-2100 models.
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=GA-2100
> 
> For purchasing in Europe, Tiktox is probably cheaper, both in price and shipping cost.


I didn't know about the GA-2100SU. Looks cool.


----------



## GaryK30

HoganB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't seem to find the bands for the ga2100 though. Probably not available yet
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


It looks like PacParts has the bands for sale, but they don't have pics of the parts yet. They do have pics of the watches with the bands. (Maybe you were talking about Tiktox.)

It's interesting that PacParts is selling keepers for the GA-2100 bands separately. In the past it was necessary to buy the whole band to get the keeper. Hopefully they'll start selling keepers separately for other models as well.


----------



## HoganB

Yes I was talking about tiktox 

Thanks again for the quick reply


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

computer_freak said:


> I didn't know about the GA-2100SU. Looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 14752117


That's new to me I wasn't aware if this either.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That's new to me I wasn't aware if this either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I can't find it anywhere other than these European webshops:

https://www.keskisenkello.fi/tuotteet/casio-g-shock-ga-2100su-1aer-layered-bezel
https://www.zegarek.net/zegarki-casio/zegarek-ga-2100su-1aer


----------



## bleached

Does anyone have any real world photos of the GA-2100 next to a DW-5600 style case? Would like to see the size difference.


----------



## GaryK30

bleached said:


> Does anyone have any real world photos of the GA-2100 next to a DW-5600 style case? Would like to see the size difference.


Maybe this video will help.


----------



## tomchicago

I really like this model. It's larger than I thought relative to the 5600.



bleached said:


> Does anyone have any real world photos of the GA-2100 next to a DW-5600 style case? Would like to see the size difference.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

It is pretty clear now, especially with the video posted by Gary about, the GA2100 is Casio's answer for an analog version of the 5600 model. The similarity of the case shape to the Nautilus also drew some non-G fans. It's an instant success for Casio. Less than 1/2 year these were mostly sold out.

Time for Casio to setup mass production, if not already, to stamp out thousands of these to be sold worldwide. Same time make variations with Solar Atomic and/or Bluetooth, pretty sure those will move quickly as well. I don't mind if they have to make the case a little thicker for those.

The only complain for me is the huge indices with no lume at all! Same for GA800, G-Steel and other G models. Huge space there for lume paint, wonder why Casio didn't invest a little more to put lume there. Otherwise would have been perfect. Even the old AWGM100 has lume on the indices.


----------



## TheBigBurrito

I completely agree that adding lume to the indices would make this watch an immediate purchase for me!



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> It is pretty clear now, especially with the video posted by Gary about, the GA2100 is Casio's answer for an analog version of the 5600 model. The similarity of the case shape to the Nautilus also drew some non-G fans. It's an instant success for Casio. Less than 1/2 year these were mostly sold out.
> 
> Time for Casio to setup mass production, if not already, to stamp out thousands of these to be sold worldwide. Same time make variations with Solar Atomic and/or Bluetooth, pretty sure those will move quickly as well. I don't mind if they have to make the case a little thicker for those.
> 
> The only complain for me is the huge indices with no lume at all! Same for GA800, G-Steel and other G models. Huge space there for lume paint, wonder why Casio didn't invest a little more to put lume there. Otherwise would have been perfect. Even the old AWGM100 has lume on the indices.


----------



## plasticcool

Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading 









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yep, the screws are something else!

Also, this is obviously a nice lightweight watch due to the carbon core, I therefore would definitely NOT want a lump of stainless steel on it!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


This looks amazing, AP Royal Oak Offshore tool watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stick

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ordered a set out of curiosity, will report back. A bit steep at almost the same cost of the watch itself but why not.


----------



## plasticcool

Guys anyone here modded this negative display to a positive one ? Would like to see a pic if possible as I intend to do it on my watch

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

rime_floe said:


> Once in Timer mode, hold "Adjust" until the watch beeps and the hour starts to blink on the top row of the digital display. Press "Mode" one time and the minutes will blink. From there adjust the minutes by pressing "Start" to increase and/or "Light" to decrease (these buttons adjust the hours and seconds as well when those are being adjusted). Once your timer is ready press "Adjust" to exit the adjustment mode, and "Start" to start the timer. "Start" will also pause the timer when running, and "Adjust" will reset when paused or complete.


What I love about this watch is that you can also set the countdown timer by the SECONDS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

plasticcool said:


> Guys anyone here modded this negative display to a positive one ? Would like to see a pic if possible as I intend to do it on my watch


I have changed screens from negative to positive on various G-Shock models including Kings and Rangeman and decided to wait until a reasonably priced positive screen 2100 was available, then ordered this:


----------



## plasticcool

Too colorful for my taste... Anyone modded a black or a black n grey?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

There are at least 2 other positive screen 2100 available.

Modded my Kings to positive screens as the negative screens are nearly invisible in some light conditions:




























3 Rangeman modded to positive


----------



## yankeexpress

It is much easier to swap parts than to modify a screen polarizer from negative to positive. 

Buy the black watch you want and buy a donor positive screen module, swap the screen in. Much easier.


----------



## Unikagen

I love that green one! G-SHOCK GA-2100SU-3AER


----------



## plasticcool

That's a good idea but i doubt i am going to get a spare positive lcd yet in India....

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticcool

Negakinu said:


> I love that green one! G-SHOCK GA-2100SU-3AER
> 
> View attachment 14767593
> 
> View attachment 14767605


Not officially launched?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

plasticcool said:


> Not officially launched?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


I can already pre-order them here in the Netherlands, so it seems they're on their way.


----------



## plasticcool

Negakinu said:


> I can already pre-order them here in the Netherlands, so it seems they're on their way.


On what website can you pre-order?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

plasticcool said:


> On what website can you pre-order?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Here you go: https://plazajuwelier.nl/g-shock-ga-2100su-3aer

The company is legit, btw. It's where I bought my all-black GA-2100.


----------



## powerband

Would you guess that eventually someone will make a sapphire crystal replacement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticcool

powerband said:


> Would you guess that eventually someone will make a sapphire crystal replacement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly doubt

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

plasticcool said:


> That's a good idea but i doubt i am going to get a spare positive lcd yet in India....


Casio has stopped selling the internal module and LCD separately without the watch years ago. So we can't source that basically anywhere in the world. By mean of "donor module" said Yankeexpress, he meant to buy a separate watch to use it for parts. For an old watch, you can buy cheaply for a well used example with functional module. But for a new release like this, it means you have to buy 2 watches! ;-) Then use one to swap to the other.

To reverse the polarity for an analog digital, it may not be as easy as a digital only watch. That's because you have to worry about taking apart the analog block. The display area is small too, for this watch is just 1 small window. But I could be wrong, you just have to have the guts to take it apart and try.


----------



## plasticcool

If i muster the guts will upload photos here...ain't buying 2 watches... And new colours are coming by the dozen, hopefully a readable one which has a good color combination will come with positive lcd....

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skoh12

Negakinu said:


> Here you go:
> 
> The company is legit, btw. It's where I bought my all-black GA-2100.


FWIW, the all black is also available for preorder (they told me they'd receive them in late Feb).


----------



## stockae92

sodamonkey said:


> Yep, the screws are something else!
> 
> Also, this is obviously a nice lightweight watch due to the carbon core, I therefore would definitely NOT want a lump of stainless steel on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Kinda what I felt about those. The watch itself is light weight and comfortable, and I would rather keep it that way.


----------



## godzillakilla

Hey Negakinu, does this website ship internationally as I live in Australia? Thanks.


----------



## Unikagen

godzillakilla said:


> Hey Negakinu, does this website ship internationally as I live in Australia? Thanks.


No idea, but you can always just send them an email. Shipping is gonna be ludicrous, though.


----------



## jam3s121

Do any retailer still have this? Its selling for double on ebay..


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

jam3s121 said:


> Do any retailer still have this? Its selling for double on ebay..


My guess is this model is in short supply, just wait till Casio resupply them.


----------



## deckeda

One thing I like about the GA-2100 (I don't own one) is that it's brought so many into the G Shock fam, even if it's not where their heart is and to me that's OK.

The mystery is how much of a fail this line has been from a production execution standpoint. All over the press by August yet often absent ever since ... essentially missing the holiday shopping season. Were any of the 3 original colorways consistently available for list price?

Mentioned previously of course, but here are the model #s of the SIX announced _since_ the first three came out:

GA-2100THS-1A Throwback '90s (purple/blue)
GA-2100TH-1A Throwback '90s Christmas Series (red/green)
GA-2100THB-7A Throwback '90s (pink/purple/white)

GA-2100SU-1A (camo bezel)
GA-2110SU-3A (olive drab case, indices, and strap)
GA-2110SU-9A (yellow, strap)

Given how much the GA-2100 has crossover appeal since it looks more like a "regular watch," it'll be interesting to see if those get international distribution. Casio has a way of "pre-deciding" which market will like what, and who gets to buy overseas and pay a higher price.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

deckeda said:


> The mystery is how much of a fail this line has been from a production execution standpoint.


It's not a fail, when a product is selling quickly. My guess is that Casio was testing the water and wasn't sure initially. Yes, I haven't seen before either a new Casio watch release with that many colors. They could have just release more muted models. But now they know, and they can always make more.


----------



## alpharulez

stockae92 said:


> Kinda what I felt about those. The watch itself is light weight and comfortable, and I would rather keep it that way.


Perhaps they could make it in Ti instead with the carbon core ?!


----------



## yankeexpress

Prefer a positive screen on this GA-2100TH


----------



## Misha V

Me too, but colours...










I wish mine has a positive display

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

I agree. I positive display would make the regular model just that much better.


----------



## mleok

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading


They also sell a metal bracelet as well.


----------



## lvt

No need to hurry, this watch is not limited model. There will be plenty of them in the coming months.


----------



## berni29

Misha V said:


> Me too, but colours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine has a positive display
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I have one of these and would prefer a positive display from a legibility point of view, but it looks better with the negative display, and as part of the initial release the most important thing was the look of the watches. That's from a marketing point of view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## powerband

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Sorry I missed the context of this post, but who's "they"? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

powerband said:


> Sorry I missed the context of this post, but who's "they"? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vendors on Aliexpress that sell this case.


----------



## Glencoe

Managed to notch on this strap...


----------



## dglsjhan

I expect to see one of these in my future but waiting for inventory to go up and prices to come down. I'd have one by now but got scammed by a seller in China. In hindsight I should have know better but still hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## judg69

As many of you may know, I love analog/digital G’s. While I do have a few with surprisingly good negative displays, most have a positive display which I generally prefer. I will buy a GA-2100, but only when I can find one with a positive display and in a blue/green colorway with yellow/red highlights(indices, hands, whatever). The Thai products/prototypes are the general idea, but perhaps a bit too far in the color explosion.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Gone were the days when Casio would release their new watch models with a base/standard/regular model first. For Gs, the base model would be mostly black, with some minor highlights in red or other colors, and with positive display. Here are some examples:

GW9200:








GW9300:








GW9400:








Seems like these days, they just want to bombard us with the brightest "fashionable" colors first. They did that for the GA2100 here, and they are doing the same for GM-6900. You can find same trend in other models too.


----------



## simmonsatl

how easy is it to change the strap on these watches? will a nato work, or no?
i haven't taken it apart to try...never taken apart any of my G Shocks...but i'm interested in switching it up


----------



## GaryK30

New article about the blackout model.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-casio-g-shock-value-prop

Here is G-Central's tweet about the article.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222476236917821440


----------



## sodamonkey

GaryK30 said:


> New article about the blackout model.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-casio-g-shock-value-prop
> 
> Here is G-Central's tweet about the article.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222476236917821440


Great article actually! I wouldn't agree with "great lume" particularly, but the rest of it is pretty much spot on.

I might look at getting another once Casio are fully stocked as they are saying by May. I actually flipped my red one that I got on release, I couldn't get on with the colour, or the fact that the day markers and digital section were nigh on impossible to see!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Greg-

plasticcool said:


> Look what they did... Hate the screws but i like where this is heading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


 OK, now I need to buy another 2100 with white hands to mod with this. My stealth version will not good with shiny metal bezel and bracelet 😞


----------



## plasticcool

Hi Guys,

Wanted to increase legibility so thought will change the negative lcd to a positive one.

Managed to open it up based on gshock high fashion disassembly video.

However the Polarizing film is stuck very well with the glass, so while removing it ended up breaking the glass.

The miniature springs to supply power to the backlights are way toooo small and ended up loosing a couple.

Still put the watch back together for a skeletal mod    

Just wanted to warn modders. It's not as easy as it looks nor is it for people not willing to throw a hundred dollars down the drain










Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

^ Yikes, man! :-( Sorry to hear your failed attempt. Is the watch working though, besides the LCD and light?


----------



## plasticcool

Yeah man, watch is working fine... Needed to set time and date by counting beeps and the module guide

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

plasticcool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to increase legibility so thought will change the negative lcd to a positive one.
> 
> Managed to open it up based on gshock high fashion disassembly video.
> 
> However the Polarizing film is stuck very well with the glass, so while removing it ended up breaking the glass.
> 
> The miniature springs to supply power to the backlights are way toooo small and ended up loosing a couple.
> 
> Still put the watch back together for a skeletal mod
> 
> Just wanted to warn modders. It's not as easy as it looks nor is it for people not willing to throw a hundred dollars down the drain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


It's even better, looks like a limited edition to me 

It's nonetheless a 100% working watch.


----------



## stockae92

plasticcool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to increase legibility so thought will change the negative lcd to a positive one.
> 
> Managed to open it up based on gshock high fashion disassembly video.
> 
> However the Polarizing film is stuck very well with the glass, so while removing it ended up breaking the glass.
> 
> The miniature springs to supply power to the backlights are way toooo small and ended up loosing a couple.
> 
> Still put the watch back together for a skeletal mod
> 
> Just wanted to warn modders. It's not as easy as it looks nor is it for people not willing to throw a hundred dollars down the drain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Open dial mod? ;-)

I wonder, so would the watch runs on one battery now instead of two? I am thinking not.


----------



## stockae92

Changed to the "other" strap in the THS package


----------



## lvt

stockae92 said:


> Changed to the "other" strap in the THS package


Thanks for the pics, exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## mbnv992

Picked up this beauty brand new on eBay about a month ago for $119 shipping included. I think I did amazingly well considering 1 - it’s actually real and not a fake , and 2 - this specific model seems to be going for close to like $180+ at most places now. 

So far I have been very pleased with it. It’s SUPER thin - thinner then my DW5600. Only issue is without the strap being too tight, the watch head always sits too far off the edge of my wrist. I have a large wrist at 7.5” and I think it has like 3 holes left at the end of the strap.


----------



## simmonsatl

mbnv992 said:


> Picked up this beauty brand new on eBay about a month ago for $119 shipping included. I think I did amazingly well considering 1 - it's actually real and not a fake , and 2 - this specific model seems to be going for close to like $180+ at most places now.
> 
> So far I have been very pleased with it. It's SUPER thin - thinner then my DW5600. Only issue is without the strap being too tight, the watch head always sits too far off the edge of my wrist. I have a large wrist at 7.5" and I think it has like 3 holes left at the end of the strap.


how do you know it isn't fake?
sort of kidding, but i bought one from ebay as well and i'm pretty certain it's real but i have no actual idea.


----------



## jam3s121

Is there a strap adapter for this model?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just seen one on reddit from a guy that went in his pool wearing one and it filled with water! So much for the 200m WR. No offence but I'd never buy one! This is the second one I've seen f up!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

jam3s121 said:


> Is there a strap adapter for this model?


Jays and Kays has the adapters for other straps.


----------



## GaryK30

jam3s121 said:


> Is there a strap adapter for this model?




__
http://instagr.am/p/B7IjfOhnGxL/


----------



## DingoDave

Love the analog G's especially the 2100. The tiny digital display is the only thing holding me back. Why won't Casio make a G-Shock resin analog diver? Would love a straight analog G with a rotatable bezel. One button for a led display light. That would be the bee's knees for me!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

DingoDave said:


> Love the analog G's especially the 2100. The tiny digital display is the only thing holding me back. Why won't Casio make a G-Shock resin analog diver? Would love a straight analog G with a rotatable bezel. One button for a led display light. That would be the bee's knees for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No light and not a G but cheap and awesome...


----------



## DingoDave

CC said:


> No light and not a G but cheap and awesome...
> 
> View attachment 14849621


Thanks CC. I already have a stainless Skx and Citizen bn 0150. Both great watches but looking for a lighter option. Been eyeing a Luminox however the bad reviews are a little concerning. A G Shock version of my MRW200 would be Boss!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH

Im starting to think i should off load my stealth at a premium right now, and just get another one when Casio restocks..


----------



## judg69

DingoDave, I really enjoy my Luminox:







Have a Great Day, judg69


----------



## judg69

Duplicate


----------



## lvt

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen one on reddit from a guy that went in his pool wearing one and it filled with water! So much for the 200m WR. No offence but I'd never buy one! This is the second one I've seen f up!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


How could it be possible?

Even if there is cracks on the rubber seals, a watch couldn't be filled with so much water.

The only possibility I could guess is that there is at least a missing rubber seal somewhere, maybe on a button because it's harder to not see the caseback gasket missing.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

lvt said:


> How could it be possible?
> 
> Even if there is cracks on the rubber seals, a watch couldn't be filled with so much water.
> 
> The only possibility I could guess is that there is at least a missing rubber seal somewhere, maybe on a button because it's harder to not see the caseback gasket missing.


I have no idea mate! It has to be a reject that sneeked pass QC

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## finderskeepers88

Is there a website that sells the GA-2100-1A (white hands, grey indices) anywhere for retail, or close to retail, delivery to USA?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

lvt said:


> How could it be possible?
> 
> Even if there is cracks on the rubber seals, a watch couldn't be filled with so much water.
> 
> The only possibility I could guess is that there is at least a missing rubber seal somewhere, maybe on a button because it's harder to not see the caseback gasket missing.


Whoa....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT

finderskeepers88 said:


> Is there a website that sells the GA-2100-1A (white hands, grey indices) anywhere for retail, or close to retail, delivery to USA?


x2, I'd love to get one!


----------



## KellenH

finderskeepers88 said:


> Is there a website that sells the GA-2100-1A (white hands, grey indices) anywhere for retail, or close to retail, delivery to USA?


Not at the moment, as they've been long sold out. But the rumors are that Casio is restocking sometime around March.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen one on reddit from a guy that went in his pool wearing one and it filled with water! So much for the 200m WR. No offence but I'd never buy one! This is the second one I've seen f up!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Hmmm, odd. I've never seen anything quite like that which makes me question it a bit.
Anyway, mine has seen plenty of water without any problems. If it was an epidemic, you'd be hearing about it in this thread. Don't let these (suspicious) photos deter you from buying one if you want one, especially considering the price and the fact that you could just return it to Casio anyway for a new watch.


----------



## horolo_gy

So we know if the new colorways will be available in the US? I'm mostly interested in the GA-2100SU-3AER, olive model.


----------



## finderskeepers88

KellenH said:


> Not at the moment, as they've been long sold out. But the rumors are that Casio is restocking sometime around March.


But the GA-2100-1A (white hands) is not sold by USA retailers, so it will come back for sale on an international website only?


----------



## JayGee5

computer_freak said:


> I didn't know about the GA-2100SU. Looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 14752117


I LOVE this color way. Now if only there was a way to buy it....


----------



## natrmrz

JayGee5 said:


> I LOVE this color way. Now if only there was a way to buy it....


available now in limited numbers on https://www.pageandcooper.com/g-shock-ga-2100-4202/


----------



## babyivan

computer_freak said:


> I didn't know about the GA-2100SU. Looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 14752117


I will be getting the camo


----------



## babyivan

What do you guys think of these new colorways?










I was digging the yellow until someone on Reddit said it looked like a DeWalt drill. Now I can't unsee that


----------



## mike_right

I am waiting new colors for summer. Let’s see!


----------



## erekose

I got the camo bezel and the yellow. Green is sold out but I'll grab one soon.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Thinking of doing a swap to get this positive screen in another colorway


----------



## lvt

yankeexpress said:


> Thinking of doing a swap to get this positive screen in another colorway


Easy enough if you have two watches, but you still can't replace the hands (unless you take a further step). I think the hands should be of different color, ideally white lume.


----------



## wrsmith

What I liked about GA-2100 1A and 1A1 was that they were kinda classy and understated. I think that is why this series - and these models in particular - became so popular. 

For that reason I have no interest in these yellow models, or camo, or purple or stuff of that. These are gaudy in my opinion, the polar opposite of 1A and 1A1. I think Casio themselves do not understand why 1A and 1A1 were popular. They had a runaway hit and now they are just randomly throwing poop at a wall in the hopes that it sticks.


----------



## Phreddo

I'm digging this color combination

I like the purple display, and the indices are high contrast and very legible.

I didn't think I'd like the two tone band and bezel combo, but it works. The black band is just to dull with this piece.








Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

babyivan said:


> I was digging the yellow until someone on Reddit said it looked like a DeWalt drill. Now I can't unsee that


Nah, believe me, I am someone who tends to make this kind of silly comparisons, but even I don't see any said resemblance what so ever. Not even the color, which is a rather different yellow. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## babyivan

erekose said:


> I got the camo bezel and the yellow. Green is sold out but I'll grab one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fantastic! I love the camo.
I feel like the GA-2100 doesn't wear well on me, but I love how they look.


----------



## iddaka

I have not liked the new ones as much as this. Thats just me....


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen one on reddit from a guy that went in his pool wearing one and it filled with water! So much for the 200m WR. No offence but I'd never buy one! This is the second one I've seen f up!


Somehow I missed that post a week ago. Honestly, this is only the second time I saw a G-Shock ingested with that much water in more than 5 years here in this forum. Last time was for a GWA-1100 which was partly a user error to not secure the smart crown: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/aviator-disaster-1080547.html

Now this GA-2100 doesn't have a crown, it's all buttons. It is however the first few models to use carbon core construction. Is this has to do with the construction or is it due to user tempering? We can never tell with just a picture! These days it's so easy to start an internet hysteria, just because 1 person said so in youtube, reddit, or other social media. We are all mature adults and should NOT be so gullible. For all we know, it could be a fake picture (very blurry) or it could be a competitor making up a story. Even if it's a real consumer incident, we shouldn't ban an entire model line just because of 1 incident. Until there are more complains in the same nature, there's not enough to say it's a true issue.


----------



## IBJanky

Once Casio stocks the stealth model again, I'm definitely going to pick one up.


----------



## lvt

We need more 2100 with positive screen.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

GaryK30 said:


> New article about the blackout model.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-casio-g-shock-value-prop
> 
> Here is G-Central's tweet about the article.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222476236917821440


came here to post this but luckily i scrolled back 5 pages! lol

couple things i noticed, they said it was the cheapest of all Gs including digitals, did they not see 5600e's in their amazon search?
they also chose the blacked out model and singled out the poor readability of the hour markers and the hands as "cons" but made no mention of the far more legible alternatives.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

wrsmith said:


> What I liked about GA-2100 1A and 1A1 was that they were kinda classy and understated. I think that is why this series - and these models in particular - became so popular.
> 
> For that reason I have no interest in these yellow models, or camo, or purple or stuff of that. These are gaudy in my opinion, the polar opposite of 1A and 1A1. I think Casio themselves do not understand why 1A and 1A1 were popular. They had a runaway hit and now they are just randomly throwing poop at a wall in the hopes that it sticks.


or it could be what theyve done with pretty much every model ever. release a couple colourways, the first 1 or 2 being mostly black then depending on the popularity, they begin issuing colour variations to ride that popularity as well as giving their customers more options. bring it on i say, i dont think i have any that ive kept as the basic black offering, any i did have ive modded or swapped the resin to get away from the boring old garden varieties.

do you honestly think casio has gotten this far by not understanding their target market and just throwing random ideas at the wall in a hail mary attempt at sales? :-s


----------



## Ottovonn

I know I'm late to the party but my impressions of this watch are very good. Since last year I've been trying to get my hands on this white marker model. It has honestly been harder to source than the TI camo Square lol

I find the GA2100 really light. It has a fairly audible alarm and an understated GW-5000-like vibe. It's my first analog G-Shock, and I am smitten. I got it from a seller in Spain, by the way - Joyeria Pato. Great service and communication and accommodating to an overseas buyer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Ottovonn said:


> I know I'm late to the party but my impressions of this watch are very good. Since last year I've been trying to get my hands on this white marker model. It has honestly been harder to source than the TI camo Square lol
> 
> I find the GA2100 really light. It has a fairly audible alarm and an understated GW-5000-like vibe. It's my first analog G-Shock, and I am smitten. I got it from a seller in Spain, by the way - Joyeria Pato. Great service and communication and accommodating to an overseas buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, I Literally stopped by the shop today and they said they don't have a clue when next shipment is coming.


----------



## Ottovonn

Guarionex said:


> Congrats, I Literally stopped by the shop today and they said they don't have a clue when next shipment is coming.


Thank you!

Was that the G-Shock Soho store? I've stopped by once and they had the red model available (too bright for me).

At Macy's, I was told that Macy's herald square might be getting some in January.

As for this particular model, the one with white markers, I think it's only available overseas. I think the US has the black out and red models available, but I could be wrong. These watches are strangely so hard to find in store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was that the G-Shock Soho store? I've stopped by once and they had the red model available (too bright for me).
> 
> At Macy's, I was told that Macy's herald square might be getting some in January.
> 
> As for this particular model, the one with white markers, I think it's only available overseas. I think the US has the black out and red models available, but I could be wrong. These watches are strangely so hard to find in store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I went to check out the red one in soho, I left with the adrenaline square. Too much red for me.


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> When I went to check out the red one in soho, I left with the adrenaline square. Too much red for me.


I've been a little out of the G-Shock loop lately, so I googled your adrenaline square. You made a good choice. Just enough red to add some pop to the classic square design. Very nice.


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> I've been a little out of the G-Shock loop lately, so I googled your adrenaline square. You made a good choice. Just enough red to add some pop to the classic square design. Very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Guarionex

Ottovonn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was that the G-Shock Soho store? I've stopped by once and they had the red model available (too bright for me).
> 
> At Macy's, I was told that Macy's herald square might be getting some in January.
> 
> As for this particular model, the one with white markers, I think it's only available overseas. I think the US has the black out and red models available, but I could be wrong. These watches are strangely so hard to find in store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the soho store. The red one is still there. I wanted to check out the blacked out Rangeman and the new 6900's


----------



## babyivan

Guarionex said:


> Yeah, the soho store. The red one is still there. I wanted to check out the blacked out Rangeman and the new 6900's


They have the gm6900? I need to try it on before i commit to it. I think i need to pop in on sunday


----------



## Facelessman

Been hesitated for months but finally i decided to convert it to positive display. Honestly, i think negative display looks better but it would be easier to read that tiny date on positive display. I already have polarizer film left from other project so i decide to use polarizer mod method instead of lcd/module swap.

Removed straps, the caseback, cushion rubber then took the module out of the case.




There are small clips holding the module together. In order to gain access to the lcd i have to remove them. At this step i was careful about two things not to lose those tiny springs and not to mess with hands.



First i removed batteries, removed clipps then unscrews which hold the module together then I gently pushed the LCD out from the module. As other member already warned and the LCD is quite small, i was extremely careful when removing polarizer film. My heartrate went up a little, luckily, all went well.







I cleaned up glue residue and put a new polarizer on. Before I put LCD back in the same order, I placed GITD tape on top of that paper in the back and cut it into the same shape.




I tried to put everthing back together and ....... i broke the LCD .........

Problems were

I cut polarizer in the same shape as an LCD but the original was smaller. This lead to a tighter fit of the LCD.

The LCD is so small and fragile. It seems to be thinner than those LCD on 5600(s) i have handled before.

Still don't want to give up and would like to finish what i have started. Considering my options

Worst case scenario is buying a new watch with positive module and perform module or LCD swap. But ideally i wish casio allow me to buy just a positive LCD.

Side quest: Look at it in bright side. It might be a good time to check for saphire crystal upgrade.

Just another warning polarizer mod on this is not very easy.

Will update my story again once it get fixed.


----------



## Guarionex

babyivan said:


> They have the gm6900? I need to try it on before i commit to it. I think i need to pop in on sunday


Yes sir. They have them displayed in front window. He said that the gold ones have been selling more than the others. Feels quite nice on the wrist.


----------



## babyivan

Guarionex said:


> Yes sir. They have them displayed in front window. He said that the gold ones have been selling more than the others. Feels quite nice on the wrist.


Thanks! The only issue I have is how thick/tall it looks. one of the beautiful things about squares and the ga-2100 is how low profile they are


----------



## horolo_gy

Got the new green colorway in the mail last night. Such a nice shade of green and so legible! Fun watch amidst the sea of black watches I normally wear.

I had to order it from Spain because I didn't see any availability in the US. Store was relojesdemoda but it's now sold out.


----------



## babyivan

aggftw said:


> Got the new green colorway in the mail last night. Such a nice shade of green and so legible! Fun watch amidst the sea of black watches I normally wear.
> 
> I had to order it from Spain because I didn't see any availability in the US. Store was relojesdemoda but it's now sold out.


That is fantastic! I was so tempted to grab that one.

Good to see that seller is reputable, I was wondering... I might just order from them next time. I buy from tic tac area, which I guess is their major competition in Spain. I have two squares on their way to me from them as we speak.


----------



## Fujoor

Got the yellow one!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

More on this here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...su-9ajf-dual-layered-culmination-5133061.html


----------



## Ottovonn

Fujoor said:


> Got the yellow one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Gosh damn it. Now I really want this one too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> Gosh damn it. Now I really want this one too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I can see it now; you will get every colorway! 
So far, I think the green one is my fave (aside from the original black ones)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Facelessman said:


>


Thanks for the attempt and detailed explanations! Now you're being the second one to attempt this, as well as I remember you did a similar mod to a square, so wasn't without experience. Therefore, this is truly not easily due to the small size of the LCD. Hopefully you're able to fix it back together or someone else next time will have better luck.

Just one quick question, that line going diagonally from top to bottom across the screen (see pic quoted), was it scored by your knife or was it there originally from Casio?


----------



## Facelessman

Thank you, Jonathan

It was Casio. Knife procedure went well without any damage. If i have to do it again, i would cut polarizer at the same size as original. 

Haven't decide how to fix it yet will visit casio service center next week. Will check about sapphire as well


----------



## Sir Galahad

Just ordered the stealth version, 84€. Out of stock till april in Europe. I'll have to wait a couple weeks to join the club

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

Does anyone know why these watches are going for €200+ on eBay? I see seven recent auctions that sold for that amount. Because people can't wait two months to get their hands on this affordable watch?


----------



## fel2718

GA-2110SU-3AER and GA-2100SU-1AER are available through relojesdemoda right now!


----------



## Ottovonn

fel2718 said:


> GA-2110SU-3AER and GA-2100SU-1AER are available through relojesdemoda right now!


Jumped on that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT

aggftw said:


> Got the new green colorway in the mail last night. Such a nice shade of green and so legible! Fun watch amidst the sea of black watches I normally wear.
> 
> I had to order it from Spain because I didn't see any availability in the US. Store was relojesdemoda but it's now sold out.


I just bought one on ebay. Also from Spain, so maybe same seller? Looking forward to checking it out!!!


----------



## horolo_gy

NoleenELT said:


> I just bought one on ebay. Also from Spain, so maybe same seller? Looking forward to checking it out!!!


Bought via relojesdemoda, not ebay. Hope you like it! I wore it daily for a week. Absolutely love it!


----------



## NoleenELT

aggftw said:


> Bought via relojesdemoda, not ebay. Hope you like it! I wore it daily for a week. Absolutely love it!


I just meant maybe it's his ebay account? Either way, I got a tracking number and should have it next week!


----------



## lvt

computer_freak said:


> Does anyone know why these watches are going for €200+ on eBay? I see seven recent auctions that sold for that amount. Because people can't wait two months to get their hands on this affordable watch?


Why wait for 2 months while you have 10K spare in your bank account?


----------



## sledgod

Really interested to see if anyone has pics of the newer style stainless steel bezel from Ali?
I've ordered along with a bracelet. I don't like the version with AP-style screws, hoping the G-SHOCK PROTECTION style looks as good as I imagine, just can't find RL pics anywhere

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Galahad

Anyone with the stealth black version can comment about the readability? I ordered one and hearing some comments in youtube videos it seems that you can barely tell the time? Doesn't look that bad on pictures I've seen online

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## simmonsatl

any help on adjusting the time on this? trying to use the manual to figure it out, but cannot get it to work at all.


----------



## g-addict

I have the GA-2100-1A1, and it can be hard to see in darker settings, but during the day it's fine. The LCD display is also very small. But other than that I'm happy with the watch as just a casual beater to tell the time, as it looks great and is very comfortable. I think it looks better than the GA-2100-1A with white markers and hands, but from a practical standpoint I kind of wish I had bought that one instead.

By the way, the GA2110SU-3A (olive green with black bezel) sold out quickly on Gshock.com, so if you're interested in that one, you might not want to sleep on it if you see it at other retailers. I wouldn't expect it to sell out as quickly as the GA-2100-1A1, but then I didn't expect that one to sell out.


----------



## NoleenELT

sledgod said:


> Really interested to see if anyone has pics of the newer style stainless steel bezel from Ali?
> I've ordered along with a bracelet. I don't like the version with AP-style screws, hoping the G-SHOCK PROTECTION style looks as good as I imagine, just can't find RL pics anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Can you post a link?


----------



## NoleenELT

sledgod said:


> Really interested to see if anyone has pics of the newer style stainless steel bezel from Ali?
> I've ordered along with a bracelet. I don't like the version with AP-style screws, hoping the G-SHOCK PROTECTION style looks as good as I imagine, just can't find RL pics anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Can you post a link?


----------



## NoleenELT

Beware, there are fakes of these floating around!

My friend told me about it, and I didn't believe it. He can't find the article, but I spotted one on ebay today that had a number of differences from my genuine one:
-Logo and font on caseback much bigger on the fake
-LCD screen had wrong display
-No quick release spring bars
-Much thicker caseback and thicker watch overall
-Wrong clasp
-No box and papers

On the plus side, I am loving my olive green Utility Colors model!


----------



## sledgod

NoleenELT said:


> Can you post a link?


Here's some screen shots









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT

Thanks! I'm curious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Hasaf

I like the look of the Olive. The thing holding me back is the lack of solar/multiband. If it had those, I would have one already. Here is hoping that Casio adds features (although, I really don't expect them to).


----------



## NoleenELT

Hasaf said:


> I like the look of the Olive. The thing holding me back is the lack of solar/multiband. If it had those, I would have one already. Here is hoping that Casio adds features (although, I really don't expect them to).


I wish it had that too, but one of the selling points to me is how thin and light (and cheap) the current one is. I think those features would add weight, thickness and cost.


----------



## matt999

Ottovonn said:


> I know I'm late to the party but my impressions of this watch are very good. Since last year I've been trying to get my hands on this white marker model. It has honestly been harder to source than the TI camo Square lol
> 
> I find the GA2100 really light. It has a fairly audible alarm and an understated GW-5000-like vibe. It's my first analog G-Shock, and I am smitten. I got it from a seller in Spain, by the way - Joyeria Pato. Great service and communication and accommodating to an overseas buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Useful comparison, thanks. The digital display really is tiny - I can barely read the seconds on my 5610 and this is much smaller than that. Thinking about it - I need to compare the GA 800 digits with those on a 5610/5600 as I quite fancy one of those too but not if I can't read it.


----------



## sledgod

NoleenELT said:


> Thanks! I'm curious to hear how you like it.


Dubious that I'll ever receive it unfortunately.
It still hasn't shipped, presumably due to issues in China right now. I'm deciding whether to extend the shipping time, as it's due to auto refund in 3 days.
Bracelet arrived yesterday, and I'm very impressed. But doesn't feel quite right with that fitted without the matching bezel.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar

lvt said:


> How could it be possible?
> 
> Even if there is cracks on the rubber seals, a watch couldn't be filled with so much water.
> 
> The only possibility I could guess is that there is at least a missing rubber seal somewhere, maybe on a button because it's harder to not see the caseback gasket missing.


⁹


----------



## Frank237

I'm late to this party, and trying to find the 2100-1A with white hands. Any help would be appreciated.

FN in MT


----------



## Ottovonn

I got mine from https://www.joyeriapato.com/en/casio/casio-ga-2100-1aer-g-shock-g-carbon.html.

They are a shop from Spain but they were communicative and helpful to me. I ordered one but they were out of stock so I asked to just have one shipped once their stock was replenished.

They're currently out of stock but you can try emailing them and ask to preorder one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmac8

I received my first G shock today color olive green. I am really surprised how slim is this, really good looking watch. I really looking for black model one. I might not keep this if I can get other model.


----------



## sledgod

Well, after I extended the despatch time, bezel was despatched in under 24 hours it seems.
This could either be a week, or 2 months I guess.


Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## morfologus

Anyone has a pic from the black and white Casioak on a white rubber strap?
I think would look awesome but nowhere a pic...


----------



## claytonyu

I'd love to see a steel version, reasonably priced


----------



## Frank237

ANY info on when these will be available again?

Interested in the OD green as well as he non blacked out model with white indices.


----------



## sodamonkey

Frank237 said:


> ANY info on when these will be available again?
> 
> Interested in the OD green as well as he non blacked out model with white indices.


G Shock UK has the black with white indices, the red, the camo bezel and the white/purple/pink still available as of this post at 8pm UK time, 19 March.

https://g-shock.co.uk/ga-2100

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT

Frank237 said:


> ANY info on when these will be available again?
> 
> Interested in the OD green as well as he non blacked out model with white indices.


The green ones are available on ebay. Lowest price is $114 currently.


----------



## gmac8

I decided to sell mine or return mine green color, if anyone want it let me know.


----------



## seabass23

gmac8 said:


> I decided to sell mine or return mine green color, if anyone want it let me know.


Is it the watch you ware unappy with, or just the color?


----------



## gmac8

seabass23 said:


> Is it the watch you ware unappy with, or just the color?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah just the color. I wan the black version of this watch.


----------



## gmac8

seabass23 said:


> Is it the watch you ware unappy with, or just the color?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah just the color. I wan the black version of this watch.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central reviews the GA-2100.

https://www.g-central.com/why-the-g-shock-ga-2100-is-so-popular-review/


----------



## claytonyu

momo73 said:


> This looks amazing, AP Royal Oak Offshore tool watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is from Ali Express right? They do have a second option without screws, with text instead!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000650175515.html









Also there is an IG user named @coldcoldcrunch if youre interested. His conversion kits include the G shock font


----------



## Delfino Furioso

Hi everybody, I've just joined the club

ordered a GA-2110SU-3AER the other day from an italian retailer (which has both an online shop and a brick&mortar store)
delivered at home today (I live basically under 20km from the seller) 
87 euros, after a 20% discount

very happy with the purchase! the olive green looks great and has won me over the black dial+white indices which I had initially planned to purchase (trying it on the wrist made me change my mind)ù

when this damn covid emergency will end, I might finally be able to wear it outside...


----------



## TleVta

Anybody try to remove the camo off the bezel yet?


----------



## Vario

I love mine on a Nato


----------



## thirstyturtle

Just ordered one lightly used off eBay - paid $160 but I was happy to. Just been looking for this thing in stock anywhere at all.

Specifically I got the -1A model, white hands and indices on black dial. Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## jlondono77

2nd G-Shock I own after the G5600.


----------



## mougino

I'm quite tempted by a CasiOak on metal bezel + bracelet but I don't want just black & white tones (too classic), so I'm looking at the colorful variants but I have a hard time deciding which one would look better on steel ...


----------



## WES51

mougino said:


> ... I'm looking at the colorful variants but I have a hard time deciding which one would look better on steel ...


First question that comes to my mind is where are you going to get the watch necessary for the module change? Or do you already own all of these? Because as I understand most GA-2100 colorways are currently sold put at most places.

If you ask me, I would pick this one #3:


mougino said:


>


...and I mean for real. Don't pay attention to this:


----------



## mougino

WES51 said:


> First question that comes to my mind is where are you going to get the watch necessary for the module change?


All colors are available (in stock) online... price varying from 79€ to 139€. I used Google Shopping (from France).

Some combos with the black PVD bezel/bracelet would look interesting too... Hmm what to chose what to chose..


----------



## rlee

Back in stock @ REEDS!

All Black: https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...-resin-band-watch-ga2100-1a1-plu20044038.html
All Red: https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...d-resin-band-watch-ga2100-4a-plu20075149.html


----------



## Andy-S

claytonyu said:


> This is from Ali Express right? They do have a second option without screws, with text instead!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000650175515.html
> 
> View attachment 14982845
> 
> 
> Also there is an IG user named @coldcoldcrunch if youre interested. His conversion kits include the G shock font


I suspect the one in the picture is a photoshop with the G-Shock removed. Fairly commonly done on Ali Express.


----------



## NoleenELT

I wrote a review of the Casioak for watchcharts.com. Let me know what you guys think!

https://watchcharts.com/articles/p/...-to-the-hype-casio-g-shock-ga2110su-3a-review


----------



## mougino

Andy-S said:


> I suspect the one in the picture is a photoshop with the G-Shock removed. Fairly commonly done on Ali Express.


Yes you are right, you can see the G-Shock in customer pictures:








I find the G-Shock redundant with the one on the dial, so on my side I ordered screwed bezel + bracelet (on their way).


----------



## homers54321

The all black 2100 appears to be in stock on Casio.com and gshock.com. DO NOT purchase from them. It redirects you to a phishing site when checking out. On the bottom of the website, you will notice it says Digital River. You will also notice that if you pay through paypal, the payment will go to Digital River. DO NOT BUY!


----------



## emdkay

Disregard.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

homers54321 said:


> The all black 2100 appears to be in stock on Casio.com and gshock.com. DO NOT purchase from them. It redirects you to a phishing site when checking out. On the bottom of the website, you will notice it says Digital River. You will also notice that if you pay through paypal, the payment will go to Digital River. DO NOT BUY!


This is from the bottom of the page:









DR globalTech Inc is the site owner and an authorized reseller. Digital River is a popular third-party e-commerce software. These sites are not phishing sites.

Please educate yourself before making defamatory posts within our community.


----------



## homers54321

Apologies. I wasn’t trying to spread misinformation. You can see why it’s a bit confusing.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

homers54321 said:


> Apologies. I wasn't trying to spread misinformation. You can see why it's a bit confusing.


No worries, but a simple Google search would have cleared up a lot of questions.


----------



## Facelessman

Facelessman said:


> Been hesitated for months but finally i decided to convert it to positive display. Honestly, i think negative display looks better but it would be easier to read that tiny date on positive display. I already have polarizer film left from other project so i decide to use polarizer mod method instead of lcd/module swap.
> 
> Removed straps, the caseback, cushion rubber then took the module out of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are small clips holding the module together. In order to gain access to the lcd i have to remove them. At this step i was careful about two things not to lose those tiny springs and not to mess with hands.
> 
> 
> 
> First i removed batteries, removed clipps then unscrews which hold the module together then I gently pushed the LCD out from the module. As other member already warned and the LCD is quite small, i was extremely careful when removing polarizer film. My heartrate went up a little, luckily, all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned up glue residue and put a new polarizer on. Before I put LCD back in the same order, I placed GITD tape on top of that paper in the back and cut it into the same shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to put everthing back together and ....... i broke the LCD .........
> 
> Problems were
> 
> I cut polarizer in the same shape as an LCD but the original was smaller. This lead to a tighter fit of the LCD.
> 
> The LCD is so small and fragile. It seems to be thinner than those LCD on 5600(s) i have handled before.
> 
> Still don't want to give up and would like to finish what i have started. Considering my options
> 
> Worst case scenario is buying a new watch with positive module and perform module or LCD swap. But ideally i wish casio allow me to buy just a positive LCD.
> 
> Side quest: Look at it in bright side. It might be a good time to check for saphire crystal upgrade.
> 
> Just another warning polarizer mod on this is not very easy.
> 
> Will update my story again once it get fixed.


Finally, after a long wait, the new module arrived. Due to current situation i decided to postpone crystal upgrade project and put everything back together.




Edit: Added GITD effect


----------



## Misha V

That's it! That's the ideal combination!

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorto

I want to order a GA-2100 and a mod it with a metal bracelet and bezel, which worked really nice with my GW-5600 (ordered from MFG on Ali). There are many sets for the GA-2100 from different sellers (all from the same factory, I guess), but it seems like they all just sell the regular GW-5600 bracelet for the GA-2100.

Does the GA-2100 bracelet from Ali come with the proper, thicker springbars? If that's not the case, I'll just order a bezel and use the bracelet from my GW-5600.


----------



## mougino

Thorto said:


> I want to order a GA-2100 and a mod it with a metal bracelet and bezel, which worked really nice with my GW-5600 (ordered from MFG on Ali). There are many sets for the GA-2100 from different sellers (all from the same factory, I guess), but it seems like they all just sell the regular GW-5600 bracelet for the GA-2100.
> 
> Does the GA-2100 bracelet from Ali come with the proper, thicker springbars? If that's not the case, I'll just order a bezel and use the bracelet from my GW-5600.


I've seen multiple pictures of the metal bracelet on the GA-2100 so I assume the original springbars are compatible and you don't need to change them. AFAIK the bracelet doesn't come with complimentary springbars (I may be wrong though, still waiting mine...)


----------



## Matt91uk

Hi All, 

Tempted to buy the yellow watch, but I saw on a YouTube video someone put a black strap on the yellow watch and it looked great. I did call Casio and ask if I can buy the black strap and put it onto the yellow watch, but they told me it wouldn’t fit and had ‘different fixtures and fittings’ in their words. 

Anyone have any thoughts? Have you tried other OEM GShock straps on these watches (ideally the yellow one?). I just want a normal plain G Shock black strap on it instead of yellow... thanks!


----------



## Matt91uk

Hi All, 

Tempted to buy the yellow watch, but I saw on a YouTube video someone put a black strap on the yellow watch and it looked great. I did call Casio and ask if I can buy the black strap and put it onto the yellow watch, but they told me it wouldn’t fit and had ‘different fixtures and fittings’ in their words. 

Anyone have any thoughts? Have you tried other OEM GShock straps on these watches (ideally the yellow one?). I just want a normal plain G Shock black strap on it instead of yellow... thanks!


----------



## simmonsatl

Vario said:


> I love mine on a Nato
> 
> View attachment 15002201


what was the process of changing the strap like? was it like any other watch? i haven't tried, but i'm curious.


----------



## Facelessman

Matt91uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tempted to buy the yellow watch, but I saw on a YouTube video someone put a black strap on the yellow watch and it looked great. I did call Casio and ask if I can buy the black strap and put it onto the yellow watch, but they told me it wouldn't fit and had 'different fixtures and fittings' in their words.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Have you tried other OEM GShock straps on these watches (ideally the yellow one?). I just want a normal plain G Shock black strap on it instead of yellow... thanks!


I think straps amoung GA-2100 should be interchangable. That's why they do quick release mechanism for the strap. I'm pretty confident but i could be wrong. If i were you i might recheck with casio again (another person)



simmonsatl said:


> what was the process of changing the strap like? was it like any other watch? i haven't tried, but i'm curious.


Strap adapter


----------



## GtrainG

Facelessman said:


> Finally, after a long wait, the new module arrived. Due to current situation i decided to postpone crystal upgrade project and put everything back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Added GITD effect


Can you share where to get the parts for the mod?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

GtrainG said:


> Can you share where to get the parts for the mod?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Casio Service Center. But not so easy, i have to show my id and pre-order.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

mougino said:


> I've seen multiple pictures of the metal bracelet on the GA-2100 so I assume the original springbars are compatible and you don't need to change them. AFAIK the bracelet doesn't come with complimentary springbars (I may be wrong though, still waiting mine...)


The GA-21XX comes with quick release springbars, so it would be pretty difficult -if not impossible- to transfer those to the bracelet.



Matt91uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tempted to buy the yellow watch, but I saw on a YouTube video someone put a black strap on the yellow watch and it looked great. I did call Casio and ask if I can buy the black strap and put it onto the yellow watch, but they told me it wouldn't fit and had 'different fixtures and fittings' in their words.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Have you tried other OEM GShock straps on these watches (ideally the yellow one?). I just want a normal plain G Shock black strap on it instead of yellow... thanks!


The Casio rep was wrong, as you saw in the video it is no problem at all.

But do note the replacement straps are around 60 bucks each, so it is quit costly to do so. I wanted to do the same but at those prices I'd rather wait until the black version of the watch is back in stock and pay 30 euro's more for the entire watch rather than buy such an expensive strap.


----------



## CC

UK retailer had a good price on this...









Didn't last long.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

If it looks to good to be true....;-)

I hope it isn't related to this one:









If not, good find!


----------



## CC

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> If it looks to good to be true....;-)
> 
> I hope it isn't related to this one:
> 
> View attachment 15088715
> 
> 
> If not, good find!


It's true. ASOS is a huge clothing company.


----------



## johnnybegud

Facelessman said:


> Finally, after a long wait, the new module arrived. Due to current situation i decided to postpone crystal upgrade project and put everything back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Added GITD effect


I see only the LCD backlight. Did you mod out the the LED light between 4 and 5 o'clock that lights up the face of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facelessman

johnnybegud said:


> I see only the LCD backlight. Did you mod out the the LED light between 4 and 5 o'clock that lights up the face of the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, in the pic i didn't activate light function. The effect is achieved by replacing reflection sheet behind LCD with glow in the dark tape. When light is activated it work as standard (double LED, one for analog and one for LCD)


----------



## johnnybegud

Facelessman said:


> No, in the pic i didn't activate light function. The effect is achieved by replacing reflection sheet behind LCD with glow in the dark tape. When light is activated it work as standard (double LED, one for analog and one for LCD)


Whoah. Thats a neat mod! Thanks for explaining, mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Just thought I'd share this here:


----------



## sledgod

sledgod said:


> Really interested to see if anyone has pics of the newer style stainless steel bezel from Ali?
> I've ordered along with a bracelet. I don't like the version with AP-style screws, hoping the G-SHOCK PROTECTION style looks as good as I imagine, just can't find RL pics anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Still hasn't arrived! 
This is officially the longest I've waited for an order from China lol.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## mougino

[edit] TL;DR for clarity: eBay seller *efan123* lied about handling my Casioak to DHL for 1 month.

Beware: I ordered my special edition GA-2100THB-7A from eBay seller *efan123* exactly 1 month ago, April 15th. He promptly gave a DHL tracking number that at first was not recognized by DHL website. After 1 week in the same situation (eBay shipping status "en route to DHL") I inquired, no response. At T0 + 2 weeks I followed up, he said the watch had just been handled to DHL. At T0 + 3 weeks, still not recognized on DHL tracking so I inquired again, no answer. At T0 + 3.5 weeks I followed up, he said to be patient. I just opened a dispute this morning (T0 + 4 weeks). *I would advise to stay clear from efan123* for your Casioak purchase.


----------



## wrsmith

mougino said:


> Beware: I ordered my special edition GA-2100THB-7A from eBay seller *efan123* exactly 1 month ago, April 15th. He promptly gave a DHL tracking number that at first was not recognized by DHL website. After 1 week in the same situation (eBay shipping status "en route to DHL") I inquired, no response. After 2 weeks I followed up, he said the watch had just been handled to DHL. After 3 weeks, I inquired again, no answer. After 3 weeks + 5 days I followed up, he said to be patient. I just opened a dispute this morning to get a refund. *I would advise to stay clear from efan123* for your Casioak purchase.


There is a global pandemic currently, it is affecting shipping times. France in particular was affected badly.


----------



## mougino

wrsmith said:


> There is a global pandemic currently, it is affecting shipping times. France in particular was affected badly.


Sorry, I recognize my previous post wasn't too clear: the problem here is that DHL was not handled the watch after 1 month and that the seller lied about it.


----------



## gmgSR50

Thinking about a pair of these for my 7 year old kids. I know it will be big on them but anyone have pics of how big?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

gmgSR50 said:


> Thinking about a pair of these for my 7 year old kids. I know it will be big on them but anyone have pics of how big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's ok if your kid is like this one.


----------



## gmgSR50

Haha. Mine aren’t quite that ripped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

sledgod said:


> Still hasn't arrived!
> This is officially the longest I've waited for an order from China lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


And it's here!

Very pleased.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## g-fob2

I lost interest after waiting for so long


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

gmgSR50 said:


> Thinking about a pair of these for my 7 year old kids. I know it will be big on them but anyone have pics of how big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect it will look huge on them.

I only have a 6" wrist and feel that's pushing it already:

















Maybe a square is a better option?









Personally I would look in to some baby-G models to start them off with though. They have some 38mm models that are pretty nice and probably even some smaller ones. You still get the shock-resistance and a 100 meter water resistance with most of those.


----------



## Vario

love them on a Seatbelt Nato


----------



## sodamonkey

gmgSR50 said:


> Thinking about a pair of these for my 7 year old kids. I know it will be big on them but anyone have pics of how big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are the G-Shock Mini range as well, although now discontinued I guess you could try Ebay for them?

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mini-watches-are-still-available/


----------



## gmgSR50

Thanks for the suggestions, I’ll look around for something else. Problem is I want something that is analog and digital and just can’t seem to find others I like in the smaller size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

gmgSR50 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look around for something else. Problem is I want something that is analog and digital and just can't seem to find others I like in the smaller size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it have to be a G ? There are plenty of Casio ana-digis: wave ceptor, or the AQ line (should wear small enough for your kid)


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

gmgSR50 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look around for something else. Problem is I want something that is analog and digital and just can't seem to find others I like in the smaller size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a JDM only model and not cheap, but fairly small:









It's the baby-G version of the GST-W300, the MSG-W100G-1AJF. It has a 41mm case.

It comes in a few different colors:









Another option could be the MSG-W200 series, they're even smaller with a 38mm case:









Both are solar/atomic models but the later is a bit more easily available in the US. Random Rob did a video on this one if you're interested.

There's also the MSG-C100 if you want something a bit more affordable, but those don't have the solar/atomic features.

Good luck on your search :-!


----------



## stockae92

Have been wearing this one for a few days, really great watch around the house.


----------



## ml91

Put my order in for this in late Jan, still no word on its arrival....


----------



## simmonsatl

Vario said:


> love them on a Seatbelt Nato
> 
> View attachment 15178291


is there a walk-thru guide to changing the strap? is it as easy as changing on any other watch?
i also bought a metal mod for it which will require the straps coming off


----------



## i-man

simmonsatl said:


> is there a walk-thru guide to changing the strap? is it as easy as changing on any other watch?
> i also bought a metal mod for it which will require the straps coming off






It should be the same as any other basic gshock but that video should have the specifics for you.


----------



## Vario

This is my customer's photo but i just love the combo!


----------



## Cleef

Here's mine


----------



## mougino

Changed the strap on mine, not sure it'll stay (different shades of red) bit it's certainly more comfortable than the original.


----------



## HowardRoark

Jays and Kays now has a metal adapter kit specifically made for the 2100. Search for “jaysandkays 2100” on eBay. I’d post a link but my post count is still too low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

HowardRoark said:


> Jays and Kays now has a metal adapter kit specifically made for the 2100. Search for "jaysandkays 2100" on eBay. I'd post a link but my post count is still too low.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/274383852560
Here it is. 
Thanks for the heads up on it!


----------



## ivan495

I can't seem to find any info about it online, so I'll ask here. 

How does this watch fit on wrists that are 7.3"+? I'm thinking about ordering one, but since I prefer a little larger watches and this one seems a little small, I don't know. 

My wrist size is about 7.3" but I'm on the skinnier side and most of my watches are 42-44mm and over.


----------



## CC

I've got 7" wrist and this it's too small for me.


----------



## ivan495

That's too bad. I think I will go with GA-100-1A1ER instead.


----------



## samithesami

HowardRoark said:


> Jays and Kays now has a metal adapter kit specifically made for the 2100. Search for "jaysandkays 2100" on eBay. I'd post a link but my post count is still too low.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you elaborate what they are for exactly? i checked the listing on ebay but cant understand what to do with them


----------



## GaryK30

samithesami said:


> can you elaborate what they are for exactly? i checked the listing on ebay but cant understand what to do with them


The adapters are for using standard 22mm one-piece or two-piece straps on a GA-2100.


----------



## WindyCityWatch

ivan495 said:


> I can't seem to find any info about it online, so I'll ask here.
> 
> How does this watch fit on wrists that are 7.3"+? I'm thinking about ordering one, but since I prefer a little larger watches and this one seems a little small, I don't know.
> 
> My wrist size is about 7.3" but I'm on the skinnier side and most of my watches are 42-44mm and over.


I mean, I have 8" wrists and I think it looks great.... but see for yourself


----------



## Hacknwind

WindyCityWatch said:


> I mean, I have 8" wrists and I think it looks great.... but see for yourself


Okay Chicago, that watch looks good on you! I like this and the black/white. This might be _IT _though ....
Helps so much to see it worn.


----------



## dwootton90

Just got one of these last week direct from Casio and very happy with it...the band makes a clicking noise when turning the wrist but seems to go whenever it's been in water, does anyone else have this issue? Took the strap off and had a look, couldn't see any issue.


----------



## dwootton90

Forgot the pic!


----------



## Glencoe

Fresh metal mod today in a few lightings, for those that may be considering similar. I like it...


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## dimidragon

Dan GSR said:


> View attachment 15363193


This is truly stunning, congrats! What kind of mod is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Aftermarket bezel, and diy painted indexes


----------



## JaredNish

The black one is my favorite BUT. what is the deal with this model? It has FAST become a huge favorite and aside from the good looks I don’t get the freak out.

not solar atomic, no special functions,.. is it just the looks(which are sweet mind you).

I’m not a crazy collector(I mean that kindly). 
I have a few models but all of them are either:

beautiful to me/ rare and beautiful/ or serve a function I.e “beater, show piece, ABC, dark tone, crazy bling, long sleeves, etc”

can someone explain what I’m missing


----------



## Dan GSR

all hype, that is all


----------



## FROG

We Americans don't get it. We love our highfalutin' conspicuous consumption, self-righteous, "expensive is quality", "rare is the only value", "buy yourself status", "I'm only buying if it I can flip it for triple the price", "found a $10k watch for $10", "screw the next guy", "make 'em jealous", "I gotta buy it to be in the cool kids club" mentality. Yeah baby.

The GA-2100 is a cool looking watch. It's well made. It's not expensive. Anyone could afford it. So everyone does. It costs less than a months worth of Starbucks coffee. You can also mod it like crazy. Why wouldn't it be popular?

If the Seiko crowd can have the SKX, we can have the GA-2100.


----------



## Chempop

Just to add on to what Frog said (good breakdown btw)

Slimest ana-digi when most are gargantuan.
Lack of bells and whistles can be seen as a nice change of pace.

Even I am considering one and I'm 99% square-minded.

@Dan GSR That looks incredible! I think the camo model with the GID hands and orange text it the best looking one.


----------



## Dan GSR

Chempop said:


> @Dan GSR That looks incredible! I think the camo model with the GID hands and orange text it the best looking one.


yup, started as the camo model
all i did was paint the indices bright silver and change the bezel
a positive side effect for me is that the metal bezel makes the watch feel more substantial
I didn't like how light the stock watch felt


----------



## jhdscript

Happy to announce my ga2100 isnon the road hehee


----------



## Jszair

is everyone buying this above msrp nowadays?


----------



## Wardogz

tomchicago said:


> I love 'em. So good to see Casio (and other watch companies) putting a stop to the recent insanity of big, BIGGER, AND EVEN BIGGER!!! watches, many of which, to me, appear simply clownlike when worn out in the real world. Also, it's great to see an actually legible analog dial, unlike some with so much clutter on the dial it's nearly impossible to discern the actual time.


Agree so much with this. Especially the newer Master of G watches, which are embarrassingly big and ostentatious in their design.

It's nice to see some more normal sized designs with clean faces.


----------



## CC

Jszair said:


> is everyone buying this above msrp nowadays?


Don't know about over the pond but eBay UK has been flooded with these over the last couple of weeks and they're now selling around retail, most of the time.


----------



## gmac8

I got my black one today worth the wait.


----------



## GaryK30

JaysAndKays is selling the metal GA-2100 adapters for $15 today (half off).









JaysAndKays® Metal Adapters Kit for GA2100 Casio GShock GA-2100 | eBay


Compatible only with GA2100. GA2110 is a different model with different components than GA2100. Installation of these onto GA2110 is a very snug fit and can be tricky to install. For a video demonstration of this product, see our JaysAndKays YouTube channel.



www.ebay.com


----------



## willy156

grabbed one today! happy to join the casiOak club


----------



## g-fob2

where do the canadian get it from? I only saw 1 camo one at the Bay, I don't like the camo version that much so I waited for it to go on sale, went back, it's gone

the Bay online also got this sold out quickly


----------



## willy156

g-fob2 said:


> where do the canadian get it from? I only saw 1 camo one at the Bay, I don't like the camo version that much so I waited for it to go on sale, went back, it's gone
> 
> the Bay online also got this sold out quickly


i grabbed it from one of the streetwear stores in toronto


https://www.deadstock.ca/products/g-shock-carbon-square-ga2100-1a1-black


----------



## willy156

and anyone looking to grab one, endclothing has it up on their website they ship from the UK:




__





"ga 2100" | END. (CA)







www.endclothing.com


----------



## aj11fan

willy156 said:


> and anyone looking to grab one, endclothing has it up on their website they ship from the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ga 2100" | END. (CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.endclothing.com


Tried to buy but End could not process the payment and then my bank froze my card. Had to contact my bank to unfreeze my card and eventually End cancelled my order.

Ended up buying mine from Bodega for retail and free shipping. Much cheaper than End.

End clothing always marks up their merch. Then all that trouble just for a watch...never again!


----------



## Tairese7

willy156 said:


> and anyone looking to grab one, endclothing has it up on their website they ship from the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ga 2100" | END. (CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.endclothing.com


Ordered from here early last week and it arrived today. Pretty happy with the ordering and shipping speed!


----------



## willy156

Limited Quantities - GA2100-1A1 Men's Watch restock for Canadians!
@g-fob2


----------



## g-fob2

@willy156

thanks for looking out for me but sold out again, I was out all day today !!!


----------



## journeyforce

Are these watches really that hard to get? I was pondering one and asked my AD what price I could get one of the black ones for. (I usually get a discount on the G-Shocks and Seikos) and he told me this is one of the only G-Shock modals they cannot give a discount and can only sell at MSRP

The watch is not solar or atomic sync and has T-Rex hands. Plus the digital part is almost really hard to read. Why is this watch that popular? Perhaps the fact that I think the AP Royal Oak is an ugly watch and I hate those screws( It is like buying a $80,000 luxury car and seeing all the screws holding the door panel to the door are not only exposed but really shiny)


----------



## Facelessman

More than a year after released date already. I don't understand why they are so hard to get in certain part of the world. In contrast, they are widely available where i live. Awesome watch I like how compact and minimal it is. My wife and I enjoy it quite a lot


----------



## Ottone

Such a cool watch😊⚠😊


----------



## mleok

My GA2100 with the metal case mod.


----------



## Ottone

mleok said:


> My GA2100 with the metal case mod.


Oooh it looks very nice. Like it👌❤


----------



## journeyforce

Facelessman said:


> More than a year after released date already. I don't understand why they are so hard to get in certain part of the world. In contrast, they are widely available where i live. Awesome watch I like how compact and minimal it is. My wife and I enjoy it quite a lot


Which model is this? I thought all of them had negative displays?


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> Which model is this? I thought all of them had negative displays?


It's a Facelessman mod. Too bad Casio doesn't release one like this.


----------



## Facelessman

Exactly as Gary said. Too bad casio hasn't release one like this yet so i took matter in my own hands


----------



## journeyforce

GaryK30 said:


> It's a Facelessman mod. Too bad Casio doesn't release one like this.


Amen to that. I would buy one like that. Most negative display LCD is hard as crap for me to read it. But that positive display mod makes the watch LCD look crystal clear


----------



## Ottone

journeyforce said:


> Which model is this? I thought all of them had negative displays?


Yes, my GA-2100-1AER came with negative d.


----------



## ccsc1006

Joining the club today with my 1A1. My husband said if Darth Vader had a watch, it'd be this one ?
Got it 20% off as well so cant complain. Love it


----------



## Ottone

ccsc1006 said:


> Joining the club today with my 1A1. My husband said if Darth Vader had a watch, it'd be this one ?
> Got it 20% off as well so cant complain. Love it
> View attachment 15486429
> 
> View attachment 15486430


A cool watch, fits good on your wrist. DarthGShock???


----------



## Mr.Jones82

If you make a Casio purchase of $350 or more, you get a free ga-2100 from Topper Jewelers. Pretty incredible deal on my opinion. Check out Dougfnj's review. If you type his name in you even get some other Casio gift.


----------



## babyivan

Just noticed that prices seem to be going down in the resale market for the GA2100. One just sold for $95, shipped. 
I thought it was crazy seeing them for $200... I'm glad prices are finally coming down.

I actually have one incoming from Reeds that I bought at MSRP.


----------



## Robbie_roy

babyivan said:


> Just noticed that prices seem to be going down in the resale market for the GA2100. One just sold for $95, shipped.
> I thought it was crazy seeing them for $200... I'm glad prices are finally coming down.
> 
> I actually have one incoming from Reeds that I bought at MSRP.


That is great to hear. I'm not a traditional G-Shocker but the GA looks just slim and different enough it's really tempting. But only at MSRP. Good job on finding one at that price and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## babyivan

Robbie_roy said:


> That is great to hear. I'm not a traditional G-Shocker but the GA looks just slim and different enough it's really tempting. But only at MSRP. Good job on finding one at that price and hope you enjoy it!


Thanks!

Agreed, I wouldn't pay more than MSRP for pretty much anything.


----------



## Guarionex

babyivan said:


> Just noticed that prices seem to be going down in the resale market for the GA2100. One just sold for $95, shipped.
> I thought it was crazy seeing them for $200... I'm glad prices are finally coming down.
> 
> I actually have one incoming from Reeds that I bought at MSRP.


Yeah. I also noticed this past couple of days.


----------



## journeyforce

Perhaps Casio is making more of them (having been caught unaware that the watch would be a huge seller) or folks wanting them are simply just waiting and nobody is willing to pay money for a marked up one. I mean there were folks trying to sell them for $200 or more.

I actually just sold my new one for $135. It was brand new and picked up from the AD that day. I had told him to order it for me and I paid upfront for it. I wanted to see what all the fuss is about on this model. After getting it, I did not like it in person. I left the AD and put it up for sale and it sold. I made no money on it. i just broke even. But I was not out for profit, I just wanted come out even when all the expenses were tallied (price of the watch, shipping, fees, shipping supplies) and I did.


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> Perhaps Casio is making more of them (having been caught unaware that the watch would be a huge seller) or folks wanting them are simply just waiting and nobody is willing to pay money for a marked up one. I mean there were folks trying to sell them for $200 or more.
> 
> I actually just sold my new one for $135. It was brand new and picked up from the AD that day. I had told him to order it for me and I paid upfront for it and after getting it, I did not like it in person. I left the AD and put it up for sale and it sold. I made no money on it. i just broke even. But I was not out for profit, I just wanted come out even when all the expenses were tallied (price of the watch, shipping, fees, shipping supplies) and I did.


I saw yesterday that you put yours up for sale... (Watchrecon addict) Good price  sold quick


----------



## sabot03196

It makes me happy the prices are coming down as more are being made available. I'm on the notification list from G-Shock Canada and the GA2100-1A1 tends to sell out in about 30 mins of it being available. As I've already got one, I'm holding out for the Yellow, which for some reason I haven't seen here in Canada yet, though they had them in Amsterdam when I was there back in the Spring and yes I'm kicking myself for not picking one up then.


----------



## babyivan

sabot03196 said:


> It makes me happy the prices are coming down as more are being made available. I'm on the notification list from G-Shock Canada and the GA2100-1A1 tends to sell out in about 30 mins of it being available. As I've already got one, I'm holding out for the Yellow, which for some reason I haven't seen here in Canada yet, though they had them in Amsterdam when I was there back in the Spring and yes I'm kicking myself for not picking one up then.


Ebay has em via Japan sellers. Not the cheapest, but surprisingly not bad. I saw one selling for about $150 US, shipped.

I wanted the yellow at one point, but another WUS member pointed out that it looks like a DeWalt drill, and it ruined it for me


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> I saw yesterday that you put yours up for sale... (Watchrecon addict) Good price  sold quick


Yup, my goal was just to break even when all was said and done and not be out of pocket and that was achieved.


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> Yup, my goal was just to break even when all was said and done and not be out of pocket and that was achieved.


Agreed! I'm not not gonna fault anyone for jacking up the price if the market calls for it, but I certainly wouldn't do it. It just feels wrong to me, idk.

My goal is always to get out what I put in when I flip... no more, no less (hopefully).


----------



## journeyforce

For those in the USA that want the black GA2100-1A1 at at least the MSRP price, check out Little Treasury in Maryland. They are a forum sponsor and they have a few left now(as of 2pm today). Unless you are in Maryland, all you would be paying is the MSRP price and whatever shipping price it costs. There is no tax to out of state buyers. For those of us in Maryland, it will be MSRP plus tax.

The nice thing about buying from them is that they are a AD so there is a valid warranty with a stamped warranty card and they sponsor WUS

They also sell the new analog Frogman so if you wanted one but did not want ot import one from out of the USA or wanted a valid warranty then this is a good place to buy them.

Topper's is another place for G-Shocks. Just like Little Treasury the service at Topper's is great. You never walk out or buy online/over the phone at Little Treasury or Topper's feeling like you were not well served because you bought a sub $500 watch and not a high dollar Omega or something. The service is just as great whether you bought a $70 Casio or a $7000 Omega.


----------



## sabot03196

babyivan said:


> Ebay has em via Japan sellers. Not the cheapest, but surprisingly not bad. I saw one selling for about $150 US, shipped.
> 
> I wanted the yellow at one point, but another WUS member pointed out that it looks like a DeWalt drill, and it ruined it for me


I actually just want the core module to throw in my AP bracelet mod. As much as I like the all black version, it is damn hard to read in anything but bright sunlight.


----------



## robimitchell

My recently purchased and modded '90's throwback' model.

I'm very happy with how it's turned out; it's pretty much the opposite of the blacked out model!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

robimitchell said:


> View attachment 15500900
> 
> 
> My recently purchased and modded '90's throwback' model.
> 
> I'm very happy with how it's turned out; it's pretty much the opposite of the blacked out model!


That's a really cool mod! Well done! I love the color on the bezel. Did you paint that yourself I'm guessing?


----------



## robimitchell

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That's a really cool mod! Well done! I love the color on the bezel. Did you paint that yourself I'm guessing?


I did indeed. Multiple layers of nail polish applied, then carefully removed so as not to drag the different colours over the top of each other.


----------



## projekt-h

Ah good, they’re available and prices are dropping after I get a couple of GBX100’s, because I totally need more watches lol. 

I think I’ll be sitting these out some more until the drop a color I really really love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

robimitchell said:


> I did indeed. Multiple layers of nail polish applied, then carefully removed so as not to drag the different colours over the top of each other.


This is one of the best mods I've seen in a while. Well done sir! You're an asset to the community. Hahaha. Really, it is super cool.


----------



## robimitchell

Mr.Jones82 said:


> This is one of the best mods I've seen in a while. Well done sir! You're an asset to the community. Hahaha. Really, it is super cool.


Thank you, it's very kind of you to say as much!


----------



## x-shocker

They look really nice.


----------



## willy156

G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 $130 Canadian for those in Canada looking


----------



## -Greg-

Did Anyone find good strap for this watch? The original one is even worse than one on gw5600. l did the metal Mod, but the became too heavy and lost its purpose for me, so went back to original and this strap is not fun


----------



## aj11fan

-Greg- said:


> Did Anyone find good strap for this watch? The original one is even worse than one on gw5600. l did the metal Mod, but the became too heavy and lost its purpose for me, so went back to original and this strap is not fun


Im in the same boat as you, not really favoring the original band. I've had the triple black on a v1 and v2 combi and so far I give the slight edge to the v2 only cause it's lighter. Both are very comfortable; can't go wrong with either one.

I also have the camo version on a jays and jays metal band. So far I like it. Although it's heavier than both combi versions it still wears very comfortable... and it's cheaper than a combi. With the bezels swapped these look on point.


----------



## samithesami

robimitchell said:


> View attachment 15500900
> 
> 
> My recently purchased and modded '90's throwback' model.
> 
> I'm very happy with how it's turned out; it's pretty much the opposite of the blacked out model!


it looks awesome!!!

how did you do it? any chance you could share a quick explanation?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

aj11fan said:


> Im in the same boat as you, not really favoring the original band. I've had the triple black on a v1 and v2 combi and so far I give the slight edge to the v2 only cause it's lighter. Both are very comfortable; can't go wrong with either one.
> 
> I also have the camo version on a jays and jays metal band. So far I like it. Although it's heavier than both combi versions it still wears very comfortable... and it's cheaper than a combi. With the bezels swapped these look on point.
> 
> View attachment 15505138


I wasn't aware I could toss a combi on these. I never really bothered to check. I might have to do this. The 2100's just don't seem to sit comfortably on my wrist and I think a large reason is the strap.


----------



## Ottone

There are adapters for using different straps on aliexpress.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottone said:


> There are adapters for using different straps on aliexpress.


Do I need the adapters for a Casio combi?

Edit: I suppose I could just remove one my combos and check. Hahaha. But I'd prefer to save myself the time and effort


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Do I need the adapters for a Casio combi?
> 
> Edit: I suppose I could just remove one my combos and check. Hahaha. But I'd prefer to save myself the time and effort


adaptors aren't needed but the spring bars are slightly larger diameter where they go into the lugs, i've had combis on my 2100 with the bars from a 5600 and they do hold fine but theres movement, movement which I guess would risk damage if there was impact, whereas better fitting springbars would reduce the risk

I don't know what the exact springbar size is to get a pair that are not quick release to go with the combi band...


----------



## aj11fan

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Do I need the adapters for a Casio combi?


No adapters needed but there's some play where the lugs, nothing serious or anything. If anything it adds some flexibility to the bracelet. I don't remember the exact size of the spring bars but they're larger than the normal ones Casio uses. The fit is the same for v1 and v2 combi


----------



## Ottone

I meant: Adapters only needed when you want to add a nato or leather strap or so.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

aj11fan said:


> No adapters needed but there's some play where the lugs, nothing serious or anything. If anything it adds some flexibility to the bracelet. I don't remember the exact size of the spring bars but they're larger than the normal ones Casio uses. The fit is the same for v1 and v2 combi
> 
> View attachment 15506738
> 
> View attachment 15506743
> 
> View attachment 15506740


Awesome! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tairese7

-Greg- said:


> Did Anyone find good strap for this watch? The original one is even worse than one on gw5600. l did the metal Mod, but the became too heavy and lost its purpose for me, so went back to original and this strap is not fun


Recently switched to the GW-5000-1 strap after reading around about fitment. This is the Japan-made one, not the Thailand one. So far, it's much softer than the Original while maintaining the same lightness. It doesn't dig into my wrist as much, which is a good thing!

I'm now waiting for the correct spring bars to come in the mail. (I'm currently using a generic 16mm bar but it's way too thin)


----------



## babyivan

Has anyone noticed with the ga 2100 that the straps at the lugs are kinda loose and noisy? I didn't notice it until I wore it a little more comfortably and heard creaking. I have a square with the new spring bar quick release setup, and I didn't notice the same play that I do on the ga 2100.

Anyways, I decided not to flip mine. It took a while but I warmed up to it, plus it's my only ani-digi G-Shock, so it's a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> Has anyone noticed with the ga 2100 that the straps at the lugs are kinda loose and noisy? I didn't notice it until I wore it a little more comfortably and heard creaking. I have a square with the new spring bar quick release setup, and I didn't notice the same play that I do on the ga 2100.
> 
> Anyways, I decided not to flip mine. It took a while but I warmed up to it, plus it's my only ani-digi G-Shock, so it's a nice addition to the collection.


Some G-Shocks seem to make a rubbing sound. I have a few like that, It is usually ether that nub rests on the case back or the sides of the strap that rest against the watch lugs. If you ever noticed in Sodamonkey's G-Shock tear downs that the part of the case back under the band nub is very worn. This is because it moves all the time and the rubber moves over it during wear

my new GWM-5610 makes a bit of a creaking also

It is fine


----------



## swissra

Nice. Thanks for the share.


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> Some G-Shocks seem to make a rubbing sound. I have a few like that, It is usually ether that nub rests on the case back or the sides of the strap that rest against the watch lugs. If you ever noticed in Sodamonkey's G-Shock tear downs that the part of the case back under the band nub is very worn. This is because it moves all the time and the rubber moves over it during wear
> 
> my new GWM-5610 makes a bit of a creaking also
> 
> It is fine


Thanks @journeyforce


----------



## Mr.Jones82

babyivan said:


> Has anyone noticed with the ga 2100 that the straps at the lugs are kinda loose and noisy? I didn't notice it until I wore it a little more comfortably and heard creaking. I have a square with the new spring bar quick release setup, and I didn't notice the same play that I do on the ga 2100.
> 
> Anyways, I decided not to flip mine. It took a while but I warmed up to it, plus it's my only ani-digi G-Shock, so it's a nice addition to the collection.


Yup, but not my first G to be guilty of it. Actually my new GM-110s are probably the noisiest G's I've ever owned. After a while they break in.


----------



## mbnv992

One major issue I’ve had with this watch is I cannot get it to sit correctly on my wrist. It’s either two tight or too loose ( my wrist is 7.5 inches or so and I’m usually on the 7th or 8th hole )


----------



## journeyforce

mbnv992 said:


> One major issue I've had with this watch is I cannot get it to sit correctly on my wrist. It's either two tight or too loose ( my wrist is 7.5 inches or so and I'm usually on the 7th or 8th hole )


That watch just screams out for a Jays & Kays metal adaptors for Nato straps. You can also use it with other 2 piece straps









New JaysAndKays metal adapters for the GA-2100


These adapters seem to fit very well on the GA-2100, with very little gap between the case and the adapters. They even work with quick-release spring bars. They take 22mm straps.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GaryK30

journeyforce said:


> That watch just screams out for a Jays & Kays metal adaptors for Nato straps. You can also use it with other 2 piece straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New JaysAndKays metal adapters for the GA-2100
> 
> 
> These adapters seem to fit very well on the GA-2100, with very little gap between the case and the adapters. They even work with quick-release spring bars. They take 22mm straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


JaysAndKays now sells the GA-2100 metal adapters for just $15 per pair. They were $30 previously.









JaysAndKays® Metal Adapters Kit for GA2100 Casio GShock GA-2100 | eBay


Compatible only with GA2100. GA2110 is a different model with different components than GA2100. Installation of these onto GA2110 is a very snug fit and can be tricky to install. For a video demonstration of this product, see our JaysAndKays YouTube channel.



www.ebay.com


----------



## RGB057

I think the black and white version would look really good with the paint removed from "G-Shock" and "Protection" to make it an all black case, I haven't been able to find if anyone has done this and posted. I ordered one from End Clothing in UK, expecting it this week and may give it a try using Goof Off or something similar.


----------



## babyivan

RGB057 said:


> I think the black and white version would look really good with the paint removed from "G-Shock" and "Protection" to make it an all black case, I haven't been able to find if anyone has done this and posted. I ordered one from End Clothing in UK, expecting it this week and may give it a try using Goof Off or something similar.


Rather than potentially ruining the bezel, you can grab an all black one from tiktox(uk) or pacparts(us).


----------



## RGB057

babyivan said:


> Rather than potentially ruining the bezel, you can grab an all black one from tiktox(uk) or pacparts(us).


good idea..$3.46 at Pacparts - can't go wrong


----------



## berni29

Hi

I think there are many threads about removing logo paint from squares etc. Must be the same for these.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

babyivan said:


> Rather than potentially ruining the bezel, you can grab an all black one from tiktox(uk) or pacparts(us).


Soho had around 15 of them this morning..


----------



## gmac8




----------



## babyivan

gmac8 said:


> View attachment 15517754


I was debating on getting the green one myself, or the yellow. I dig the green markers. They probably could have done without the white lettering on the bezel, but no biggie


----------



## cousswrc

Two new variations will be released in November


----------



## babyivan

cousswrc said:


> Two new variations will be released in November
> View attachment 15518033


Wow, a positive display! That should bring some excitement to the G community 

I'm personally liking the blue variant. I wonder if these will be available in the US


----------



## Ottone

Looks great!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

cousswrc said:


> Two new variations will be released in November
> View attachment 15518033


I mentioned these 2 the other day but I think the thread went unnoticed as they are GA2110 with the 2 tone bezel rather than GA2100, looking forward to adding these to my collection next month


----------



## g-fob2

the heck? I haven't found any ga2100 around vancouver to try on, and buy
while you guys are having more than one, and there are new variations being released
the world seems to move on without Canada 
after market here the red one is asking for 140 and 240 for the black one
but I really want the yellow
another thing is I am falling in love with the ga2000 that I am considering to spend that fund on another "white" ga2000
sucks


----------



## journeyforce

cousswrc said:


> Two new variations will be released in November
> View attachment 15518033


Alright!! a positive display model that did not need to be modded to change that


----------



## CC

babyivan said:


> Wow, a positive display! That should bring some excitement to the G community


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> View attachment 15518839


but that one belongs to Santa


----------



## HiroNakamoron

Restock in Canada
Casio G-Shock GA2100


g-fob2 said:


> the heck? I haven't found any ga2100 around vancouver to try on, and buy
> while you guys are having more than one, and there are new variations being released
> the world seems to move on without Canada
> after market here the red one is asking for 140 and 240 for the black one
> but I really want the yellow
> another thing is I am falling in love with the ga2000 that I am considering to spend that fund on another "white" ga2000
> sucks


----------



## walking_line

Oh man, I've already got a red one, but that sweet price on the black in CAD is tempting me.


----------



## babyivan

To everyone out there looking for the black ga2100, please stop over paying for it! They are out there for at or below MSRP.

I have been to 2 different Macy's brick and mortar stores, and both of them had more than one in stock. Macy's has a 25% off sale going on, and that_ includes _the ga2100!

They don't show up on Macy's online website, only in person. I'm sure there's a good reason for it... _maybe Casio wants to have in store presence, and thus doesn't allow Macy's to sell them online, idk_

This may seem controversial, but* I HATE seeing these jacked up prices on G-Shocks!*


----------



## ck13

Impulse buy, saw a bunch of them just sitting in a display window at a jewellers window. This is my second all black GA2100, sold the first one i bought.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> To everyone out there looking for the black ga2100, please stop over paying for it! They are out there for at or below MSRP.
> 
> I have been to 2 different Macy's brick and mortar stores, and both of them had more than one in stock. Macy's has a 25% off sale going on, and that_ includes _the ga2100!
> 
> They don't show up on Macy's online website, only in person. I'm sure there's a good reason for it... _maybe Casio wants to have in store presence, and thus doesn't allow Macy's to sell them online, idk_
> 
> This may seem controversial, but* I HATE seeing these jacked up prices on G-Shocks!*


From what I understand, if a item is no longer on the Macys website, the item is not in stock in their warehouse(s) it does not reflect what is in stock in a store. It used to be that you could select to order it online or find a store that had it but this feature disappears when there is no stock at Macy's warehouses

I am pretty sure most Macy's have them but you go to go in to see


----------



## babyivan

journeyforce said:


> From what I understand, if a item is no longer on the Macys website, the item is not in stock in their warehouse(s) it does not reflect what is in stock in a store. It used to be that you could select to order it online or find a store that had it but this feature disappears when there is no stock at Macy's warehouses
> 
> I am pretty sure most Macy's have them but you go to go in to see


When I used the Macy's ship to store option a few times when I bought G-Shocks online, they usually came from other Macy's stores from around the country. I'm not even sure they actually have a warehouse per se.


----------



## aj11fan

I’m not sure but does Macy’s ship merch from different stores? I’ve had them ship clothing from different cities like Dallas, Salt Lake City, New Jersey. If Macy’s has these in stores I’m sure they can easily put them on their website but with the high supply and demand on these I don’t think they’d want the trouble tracking each store inventory to ship out.


----------



## Vario

My customer's photo I just had to show


----------



## STEELINOX

Vario said:


> My customer's photo I just had to show
> 
> View attachment 15529687


Nice ~ !

Can you please give us some details as to what model 2100 this is, and the ballistic nylon 3 ring Zulu is from?

Thanks,
Randy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Gsyoku put out a video comparing a fake ga2100 to a real one


----------



## journeyforce

babyivan said:


> Gsyoku put out a video comparing a fake ga2100 to a real one


The sad thing is the fake is much easier to read at a glance (especially the digital part) then the real one


----------



## NedHill

Love my all-black GA-2100. For only $100 it's a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## NedHill

gmac8 said:


> View attachment 15517754


Love the side by side comparison. I have the all-black, but that green is sweet too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sonar

I read (surprisingly) little about the metal mods that can be ordered online (could find some thread here and there but nothing substantial). If there is a dedicated thread I would love to find it

Tempted to buy the 3th generation mod kit on Aliexpress. I wear my GA-2100 way less than expected and kinda feel like playing around with it a bit

Does anybody have any experience with it? Seems the upgrade from the 2nd generation is that the bezel and bracelet are attached to each other. Were there issues with this? Kinda like the option to just use the metal bezel with a rubber strap

How is the quality of these thing anyway? They are 80euro so it's not particulary cheap.. Is it an 80e item?


----------



## Ottone

I have the 2nd version and i think it is worth the 80$. The finish is ok and the quality also.


----------



## Sonar

Ottone said:


> I have the 2nd version and i think it is worth the 80$. The finish is ok and the quality also.
> View attachment 15541470


Does it feel 'substantial'? Heavy?


----------



## Ottone

Heavy? Not too heavy. ?

148g with 4 removed links.


----------



## Sonar

Thanks!


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82

journeyforce said:


> The sad thing is the fake is much easier to read at a glance (especially the digital part) then the real one


I couldn't disagree more. The digital portion is of significantly lower quality in my opinion. In saying that, the authentic is also very difficult to read.


----------



## Robbie_roy

Well, damn. I now see what the fuss was about. This thing is awesome (GA-2100-1A1). I'm completely new to G-Shock so here are my impressions besides the obvious ones:

Resin is silky silky smooth. Was worried it might be gummy and lint-collecting, like some silicone or rubber straps, but it is not. 
For some reason, I was half expecting the bezel to be hard plastic, since I've seen some watches with separate bezel materials (the yellow GA-2110SU almost looked like it). For anyone curious, bezel material is the same soft-touch resin as the band and outer case. 
Taking it out of the tin, it felt almost precious and cute, in a good way. I wouldn't want it any bigger of course. It's a great size.
Readability of the analog hands is _not bad_ (I could be in the minority). Of course it's harder to see the precise time because the minute indices are so faint, but because the entire dial is blacked out, I think it's actually easier to glance and get an approximate reading compared to busier watches like the GA-400 or GA-700. 
While the band felt a little rigid at first, it's conforms to the wrist pretty well after a minute of wear.
Buttons are not that easy to press; doesn't bother me though, I'd be more bothered by big, over-the-top buttons.
I lucked out and got it for only slightly over retail from a clothing site in the UK (End), but they are sadly sold out. It was in stock for a few days though - keep checking anywhere you can. You might find a random clothing site that has these in stock, even if it seems too good to be true. Just check that it isn't fake after it shows up (thanks Babyivan for that video link).

Nasty bathroom mirror shots for anyone who wants a realistic 6.5" wrist reference. I was worried about it being too large and it's not bad at all.


----------



## Vario

Looks like a 
*GA-2110SU-9AJF*
and strap can be found 








Premium Watch Straps For G-Shock Watch | Award Winning Provider


The most premium and affordable watch straps for your G-Shock Watch! We're an award-winning g-shock watch strap provider! Buy any 2 straps or more and get a free gift along with your purchase! Limited Time Only!




vario.sg







STEELINOX said:


> Nice ~ !
> 
> Can you please give us some details as to what model 2100 this is, and the ballistic nylon 3 ring Zulu is from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

I've mentioned this elsewhere but worth repeating. If you're in the UK and you're emergency services/forces/retired emergency, then you can qualify for BlueLightCard. Costs a fiver for two years. Gives 20% off G-SHOCK. I've got a stealth GA2100 en route for £79. Gives loads and loads of discounts on other shops. For example, KFC 25% off.


----------



## sodamonkey

scrumpypaul said:


> I've mentioned this elsewhere but worth repeating. If you're in the UK and you're emergency services/forces/retired emergency, then you can qualify for BlueLightCard. Costs a fiver for two years. Gives 20% off G-SHOCK. I've got a stealth GA2100 en route for £79. Gives loads and loads of discounts on other shops. For example, KFC 25% off.


I'm already in the club

Just to confirm, that's 20% off of the G-Shock UK website. Also it's not valid for some of the limited/special edition watches. I had to buy my Bamford 5610 at full price. It does mention it in the Details section under the watch photo.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

It's a cool piece.









Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

I love mine. 👍


----------



## scrumpypaul

Received mine today.. Now to be given to Santa for a few weeks.

Funky tin too.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Dunno the crystal size down to the micron but I ordered some tempered glass protectors from AE for about a quid each. I got 31mm.









2.62US $ 25% OFF|2pack Universal Round Tempered Glass Protective Film Screen Protector Cover For Armani Moto Xiaomi Smart Watch 26-34mm 27mm 46mm - Screen Protectors - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ottone

Glass size of the GA2100 is about 32mm, i think 32.5mm. Protector with 31mm is too small. 


scrumpypaul said:


> Dunno the crystal size down to the micron but I ordered some tempered glass protectors from AE for about a quid each. I got 31mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.62US $ 25% OFF|2pack Universal Round Tempered Glass Protective Film Screen Protector Cover For Armani Moto Xiaomi Smart Watch 26-34mm 27mm 46mm - Screen Protectors - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript

I love my *Casioak GA-2100 *


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ottone said:


> Glass size of the GA2100 is about 32mm, i think 32.5mm. Protector with 31mm is too small.


I have 33mm on mine, fits perfect, can't tell its there, when applying it I unscrew the bezel first but leave it on, then carefully push it through the bezel top bottom left right so its perfectly seated centrally, then remove the bezel to make sure its on properly all over, then stick the bezel back on


----------



## scrumpypaul

Ottone said:


> Glass size of the GA2100 is about 32mm, i think 32.5mm. Protector with 31mm is too small.


Meh, it'll be near enough for me.


----------



## 4fit

cousswrc said:


> Two new variations will be released in November
> View attachment 15518033


Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that these two new variants are now available for purchase on the GShock US site. I've already placed my order for the gray version.

Gray Version:








GA2110ET-8A | Analog-Digital Grey Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Grey GA-2110ET-8A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com





Navy version:








GA2110ET-2A | Analog-Digital Blue Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Blue GA-2110ET-2A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com





(Edit: Sold Out Again) And here's a bonus heads up (though I assume it's already been mentioned somewhere)....the blacked out stealth version is back in stock as well:








GA2100-1A1 | Black Carbon Fiber Minimalist Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Black GA-2100-1A1 from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other watches today.




www.gshock.com





Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central article about the GA-2110 models.









GA2110ET-2A and GA2110ET-8A (U.S.) now available


G-Shock U.S. is now selling the GA2110ET-2A and GA2110ET-8A Earth Tone Color editions ($110 each), along with the DW5600WM-5 ($110), GA700WM-5A ($110),




www.g-central.com


----------



## southswell

Got this recently as well. Future improvements: better lume, solar/atomic clock, better quality panel cover/crystal? Regardless, great watch for the price.


----------



## Ottone

I think the lume ot hands is great. Lume of indices is missing.


----------



## monsters

My grey GA2110 arrived! Thanks for the tip @4fit !

Loving it so far and MUCH more legible than the blackout.


----------



## G-Shockas

Gave up resisting


----------



## Jboston

Awesome. Congrats! I've been dying to see some live pictures of the gray to see if I should add it to my all black. I know it's wishful thinking, but did Casio decide to add some lume to those little white indices on the gray?



monsters said:


> My grey GA2110 arrived! Thanks for the tip @4fit !
> 
> Loving it so far and MUCH more legible than the blackout.
> 
> View attachment 15558310


----------



## monsters

Jboston said:


> Awesome. Congrats! I've been dying to see some live pictures of the gray to see if I should add it to my all black. I know it's wishful thinking, but did Casio decide to add some lume to those little white indices on the gray?


Unfortunately no, just the same weak lume on the hands.


----------



## nedh

Gray looks sweet! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Robbie_roy

nedh said:


> Gray looks sweet! Thanks for posting.


I agree, the all-gray look is sweet. I rarely see that besides the odd Nixon watch or similar.

A sand / khaki / FDE + black combo could be great for the GA-2100 too, with the same black bezel and colored case like the GA-2110SU. Nixon Regulus photo (not mine) for inspiration:


----------



## 4fit

My gray 2110 just arrived today. I am definitely pleased with it, though I do wonder if it would look better if all of the colors were reversed. Meaning the band and case were the darker gray while the bezel was the lighter gray. Regardless, I'm digging it for sure. One thing of note...unlike my green 2110 which has a metal clasp, the clasp on this gray one is plastic. 

















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbylon 2

I wasn't really a G shock fan but do have a dw-6600 that I wore for a while. I like big readable watches and bought a ga-2100 a couple of weeks ago. Superb watch, very readable BUT sadly let down by not having lume on the plots. I haven't worn anything else since purchase however I like to be able to read the time when I wake up so ordered a GWG-1000 1A3. Should be here this week as it's on the way from Tokyo. Will probably keep the 2100 as my scruffer watch.
Total bargain,


----------



## Ottone

4fit said:


> My gray 2110 just arrived today. I am definitely pleased with it, though I do wonder if it would look better if all of the colors were reversed. Meaning the band and case were the darker gray while the bezel was the lighter gray. Regardless, I'm digging it for sure. One thing of note...unlike my green 2110 which has a metal clasp, the clasp on this gray one is plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


The grey one looks nice👍👍


----------



## Ottone

Looking for the blue/white one😉


----------



## 4fit

Ottone said:


> Looking for the blue/white one


Blue is back in stock. 








GA2110ET-2A | Analog-Digital Blue Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's Blue GA-2110ET-2A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com





Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

The 2110et blue is now in stock on Casio UK









GA-2110ET-2AER


GA-2110ET-2AER




g-shock.co.uk


----------



## Ottone

CAsio Uk doesn't send outside of ireland and UK. 

I'm living in Austria...
Hope it will be soon available at CASIO Online Shop - CASIO Produkte online kaufen | CASIO Online Shop


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> The 2110et blue is now in stock on Casio UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-2110ET-2AER
> 
> 
> GA-2110ET-2AER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk


Just ordered, I had the email a little while ago ?

The good thing for me is I have the Blue Light Card discount of 20%, so it was mine for £87.20!


----------



## nobbylon 2

Anyone got a reliable source for plot lume rings that are good quality yet?


----------



## babyivan

Ordered the grey from ABT. On backorder, but allowed me to jump on. So if it comes in stock, I'll have one


----------



## g-fob2

nothing from Casio Canada yet for the newest release
they just put back the first black one, and sold out again, not that I am interested in buying that
some axxholes in FB have tons of the black one and asking for 200 +
Sometimes, I feel like living in Canada is living under the rock, in term of getting the things that I want 
lolz


----------



## sodamonkey

My ET just arrived this morning, super quick delivery from G-Shock UK as usual!!

We all know what a 2100 is now so no boring long post here, just to say it's a nice looking version. At least I can see the week days, unlike on the red one I went for on initial release .

A few pics:



















































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> My ET just arrived this morning, super quick delivery from G-Shock UK as usual!!
> 
> We all know what a 2100 is now so no boring long post here, just to say it's a nice looking version. At least I can see the week days, unlike on the red one I went for on initial release .
> 
> A few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That's AWESOME, congrats 
This one still didn't sell out, I think everybody is hard up for the gray. Initially I wanted to get this one first but then I thought about the gray and found it interesting.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I wanted both the blue and the grey but I quit my job in october (even in these difficult times) so i'm trying to be restrained for now and sticking to ebay bargains rather than anything new for the moment


----------



## Ottone

Congratulations, Sodamonkey! Nice watch❤❤😄


----------



## Ottone

Arrived! From a dealer in italy😊🤘
Such a coool watch❤🐸


----------



## Felix11

Dan GSR said:


> View attachment 15363193


 can you send a link for the case ? I wanted to buy this type of bezel, looks stunning


----------



## nedh

Great pics. I have the gray one and it goes well with the black one too. Nice to switch them up.


----------



## Ottone

Felix11 said:


> can you send a link for the case ? I wanted to buy this type of bezel, looks stunning





https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4001148734558.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.6bb8a379Z4L1WJ&browser_id=2c3b58eaaa01451891db818a2742a4d5&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=1760d948e5c222191139172c64f09e1ed9b70f2f37&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH795fa17e7ef944bf8836913faa528149F.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp



Look here


----------



## nobbylon 2

bump for a decent lume ring?


----------



## Sonar

nobbylon 2 said:


> bump for a decent lume ring?


Need one as well!

Found this while searching one. Pretty cool. Too bad there is an AP sign on the clasp










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Random Rob reviews the gray and blue GA-2110ET models.


----------



## Ottone

Sonar said:


> Need one as well!
> 
> Found this while searching one. Pretty cool. Too bad there is an AP sign on the clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I think this strap is made of artificial leather, i wouldn't buy this one.


----------



## Sonar

Ottone said:


> I think this strap is made of artificial leather, i wouldn't buy this one.


it says that its made with silicone. You have seen otherwise?

i won't buy it anyway.  Just thought it was a cool mod that deserved to be mentioned here


----------



## GaryK30

According to G-Central on Twitter, Reeds has the GA-2110ET gray and blue models available.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334179539853991937








Men's Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Layered Bezel Earth Tone Series Grey Watch GA2110ET-8A


Combining urban and outdoor style, this Casio G-Shock Earth Tone Series Analog-Digital watch boasts a grey design that will make a bold statement. Along with updated style, this tough timepiece sets a new standard for strength and durability with its Carb




www.reeds.com













Men's Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Layered Bezel Earth Tone Series Navy Blue Watch GA2110ET-2A


Combining urban and outdoor style, this Casio G-Shock Earth Tone Series Analog-Digital watch boasts a navy blue design that will make a bold statement. Along with vibrant style, this tough timepiece sets a new standard for strength and durability with its




www.reeds.com


----------



## RGB057

I put an all black case (from Ali Express) on, I think it looks good - closer to the all black but easily readable


----------



## scrumpypaul

I could be tempted to get the blue fade strap-kit from AE for less than a tenner.

Looks nice in the video.









14.37US $ |Colorful Resin Sport Strap Bezel For Casio G-shock Ga-2100 Soft Transparent Men Replacement Watch Band Protective Case Refit Kit - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## G-Shockas

Ive been owning ga2100su for a month already and I need to report here that the band of my 15usd non-gshock feels more comfortable than ga2100su. I bought it mainly for doing the dirty stuff in my backyard. This weekend I will ask my s810w for an excuse and will put ga2100 back to its box.


----------



## projekt-h

GaryK30 said:


> According to G-Central on Twitter, Reeds has the GA-2110ET gray and blue models available.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334179539853991937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Layered Bezel Earth Tone Series Grey Watch GA2110ET-8A
> 
> 
> Combining urban and outdoor style, this Casio G-Shock Earth Tone Series Analog-Digital watch boasts a grey design that will make a bold statement. Along with updated style, this tough timepiece sets a new standard for strength and durability with its Carb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reeds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Layered Bezel Earth Tone Series Navy Blue Watch GA2110ET-2A
> 
> 
> Combining urban and outdoor style, this Casio G-Shock Earth Tone Series Analog-Digital watch boasts a navy blue design that will make a bold statement. Along with vibrant style, this tough timepiece sets a new standard for strength and durability with its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reeds.com


Shoot, should have checked Reeds. Saw they finally made a grey one today on Instagram and immediately ordered directly from gshocks website. That's the color I've been waiting for to grab one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

scrumpypaul said:


> I could be tempted to get the blue fade strap-kit from AE for less than a tenner.
> 
> Looks nice in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.37US $ |Colorful Resin Sport Strap Bezel For Casio G-shock Ga-2100 Soft Transparent Men Replacement Watch Band Protective Case Refit Kit - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Looks quite funky! It's certainly a different idea for it to be one piece!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

I just ordered the grey version from Hodinkee. Looks like they had the blue in stock as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Just ordered the GA2100-1A version (black with white markers) as seems to be the version with the best legibility:










Lets see how it looks in the flesh! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horolo_gy

Still my favorite colorway.


----------



## phsan007

My G-Shock collection  :


----------



## DrewL

G-Shockas said:


> Gave up resisting
> View attachment 15558438


My favorite of the series for legibility and the orange "G-Shock". Any plans to mod or do you love it as-is?


----------



## Ottone

DrewL said:


> My favorite of the series for legibility and the orange "G-Shock". Any plans to mod or do you love it as-is?


Maybe tryin a metal bezel and bracelet....


----------



## G-Shockas

DrewL said:


> My favorite of the series for legibility and the orange "G-Shock". Any plans to mod or do you love it as-is?


So far I would like to find a softer band only. But I need to confess, that I have already browsed Ali for the metal sets?

Any ideas, proposals on your side??


----------



## G-Shockas

Ottone said:


> Maybe tryin a metal bezel and bracelet....


Any specific colour? Camouflage would be in respect to the original design. But I would probably go for a non-screw gun-metal instead


----------



## Ottone

G-Shockas said:


> Any specific colour? Camouflage would be in respect to the original design. But I would probably go for a non-screw gun-metal instead


Is there a Camouflage? I saw gold, silver and black ones.


----------



## Ottone

P.s.
If you use this adapter u can use many rubber straps that fit in.

€ 19,44 | Hontao Edelstahl Adapter für GA2100/GA2110, Verwendet zu Verbinden die Fall zu dem Band, geeignet für Die Meisten 22mm Gurte








20.15US $ 35% OFF|Hontao Stainless Steel Adapter for GA2100 / GA2110 , Used to Connect the Case to the Strap, Suitable for Most 22mm Straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## G-Shockas

Ottone said:


> Is there a Camouflage? I saw gold, silver and black ones.











36.15US $ 38% OFF|Camouflage GA2100 Watch Band Strap Set Bezel Case for GA 2100 Metal GA2110 316L Stainless Steel Steel Belt with Tools Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ottone

Oh, nice!🙂🙂


----------



## entropy96

This one looks nice. GA-2100SU-1A


----------



## lookatwrist

entropy96 said:


> This one looks nice. GA-2100SU-1A


I think this model has the nicest _dial_ of all the GA-2100. The full red, full black, and all grey models have no contrast. The black and white one has too much contrast, the indices stand out. This one has the classic black + red, with really legible hands. I'm not the biggest fan of the bezel, the camo is just printed on and will probably come off easily. Most camo models have the entire case, or dial in camo, a thin strip of camo looks odd. But, mod this watch with an all-black bezel and it's a winner. I had mine in an aftermarket black IP case for a while and it looked factory fresh.


----------



## gmgSR50

Pretty cool watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Article on Hondinkee


----------



## nedh

babyivan said:


> Article on Hondinkee


Thanks for the link. I have three CasiOaks, so far.


----------



## kitimon

Any chance they come out with a version that has solar and MB6 or BT?


----------



## Ottone

Maybe next year. I hope so😄


----------



## babyivan

kitimon said:


> Any chance they come out with a version that has solar and MB6 or BT?


If they can do it without making the watch thicker/bigger. I think the key is maintaining the original design element, and keeping it a simple watch.


----------



## babyivan

Just got an email from ABT. They expect to be getting more stock of the grey one by end of December. Yay! I love pre-ordering. 

I think I'm going to swap out the plastic buckle for a steel one. Not that I think it will break, but still.


----------



## fskywalker

Someone post this model in another thread and called it a water world edition:










Haven't seen that one before; what's the model number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1

fskywalker said:


> Someone post this model in another thread and called it a water world edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen that one before; what's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never seen that model. Could it be a mod, maybe?


----------



## lvt

fskywalker said:


> Someone post this model in another thread and called it a water world edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen that one before; what's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For a moment I thought the watch was leaking


----------



## fskywalker

ohhenry1 said:


> Never seen that model. Could it be a mod, maybe?





lvt said:


> For a moment I thought the watch was leaking


Actually found a video of owner showing the watch, it was indeed the result of a water leak lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## time+tide

I am determined to get one in 2021!!


----------



## lvt

fskywalker said:


> Actually found a video of owner showing the watch, it was indeed the result of a water leak lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn it, it's a limited model...


----------



## fskywalker

Black and white GA-2100 (old school color combo) received!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92




----------



## phisch

My wife came though with the 2100 blackout for Christmas 😊


----------



## WindyCityWatch

Fun bling mod.

Just wish they had the black bezel with gold screws, only have black bezel with SS screws.


----------



## babyivan

According to Gsyoku, they discontinued the new grey (GA-2110ET-8A)... wow!

*Vid *(starts at the 7:38 mark):


----------



## babyivan

WindyCityWatch said:


> Fun bling mod.
> 
> Just wish they had the black bezel with gold screws, only have black bezel with SS screws.


Holy Cow, I love it!
You put a sh!ton of work into it with the gold indices, hands and lettering. 
How did you accomplish such a feat? ...looks so good, like it came that way stock!


----------



## WindyCityWatch

babyivan said:


> Holy Cow, I love it!
> You put a sh!ton of work into it with the gold indices, hands and lettering. How did you accomplish such a feat, looks so good? ....like it came that way new!


XD I wish I could take credit for all of the gold lettering and hands! The only thing I did was paint the indices gold. They pop out super easy and I just hit it with some spray paint.

I used the GA-2100TH "Christmas" model from last year as my base.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

WindyCityWatch said:


> XD I wish I could take credit for all of the gold lettering and hands! The only thing I did was paint the indices gold. They pop out super easy and I just hit it with some spray paint.
> 
> I used the GA-2100TH "Christmas" model from last year as my base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you did a fantastic job nontheless!


----------



## cjbiker

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Ottone

Merry Xmas!❤🎄🎄


----------



## Ottone

P.s.








￼


----------



## DrewL

This arrived the day after Christmas. I love the dial- especially the orange "G-SHOCK". I'm not sure about the bezel, but it does look good with my hat.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

This is a familiar mod but I thought I'd put it on anyway:










But I've also fitted a 33mm glass screen protector which I've mentioned previously, it's a seemless fit and makes the watch appear more flush with the bezel


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a video about the gray GA-2110 and a new stainless steel bracelet and bezel kit.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

That grey band swap makes the ga2110et-8 far more desirable in my opinion


----------



## boy_wonder

I have the yellow version and it looks great but my old eyes just can't get on with the small negative screen. For analogue I'll stick to Citizen and Seiko divers, sadly my Gshocks need to be digital.
If anyone in the UK wants a very cheap yellow GA look out for an ad in the classifieds soon.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

to be honest i've found the digital part almost redundant, but its a slim analogue G which is why I bought mine


----------



## monsters

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> to be honest i've found the digital part almost redundant, but its a slim analogue G which is why I bought mine


Same- the stopwatch is good enough for a pinch but otherwise I just wear it as a normal analog watch. Super comfortable


----------



## Ottone

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> This is a familiar mod but I thought I'd put it on anyway:
> 
> View attachment 15618377
> 
> 
> But I've also fitted a 33mm glass screen protector which I've mentioned previously, it's a seemless fit and makes the watch appear more flush with the bezel
> 
> View attachment 15618381


Looks great😊
32mm or 33mm?


----------



## boy_wonder

I tried to think of mine as just an analogue watch but the date was still too small and I'd always choose one of my 3 hander divers instead.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ottone said:


> Looks great😊
> 32mm or 33mm?


33 fits nice and snug within the bezel 👍


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a way to win a GA-2100-1A1.









Gsyoku giving away a G-Shock GA-2100-1A1 for 1st anniversary


Malaysia-based YouTube channel Gsyoku is giving away a G-Shock GA-2100-1A1 watch to celebrate its first anniversary.




www.g-central.com


----------



## scrumpypaul

I'm sad today. My GA2100 Christmas present is broken. Day indicator has fallen off and it looks like the reason is that the day track has somehow deformed and buckled.


----------



## monsters

scrumpypaul said:


> I'm sad today. My GA2100 Christmas present is broken. Day indicator has fallen off and it looks like the reason is that the day track has somehow deformed and buckled.
> View attachment 15620778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15620779


That... definitely does not look normal. Did it see extreme heat?

It also seems like the texture on the day track has "melted". Pretty crazy


----------



## CC

fskywalker said:


> Someone post this model in another thread and called it a water world edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen that one before; what's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Water penetration because it looks fake.


----------



## scrumpypaul

monsters said:


> That... definitely does not look normal. Did it see extreme heat?
> 
> It also seems like the texture on the day track has "melted". Pretty crazy


It has sat on my wrist the whole time. Most strenuous thing I did was loading the dishwasher. I've contacted Casio but it's a public holiday today in the UK.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Ottone

scrumpypaul said:


> It has sat on my wrist the whole time. Most strenuous thing I did was loading the dishwasher. I've contacted Casio but it's a public holiday today in the UK.


I wish you the best!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

scrumpypaul said:


> I'm sad today. My GA2100 Christmas present is broken. Day indicator has fallen off and it looks like the reason is that the day track has somehow deformed and buckled.
> View attachment 15620778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15620779


what an unusual fault to happen, its like the days melted somehow and then the marker caught beneath, then popped off when it moved maybe at midnight?

just seen another melted one on reddit apparently from an AD in Spain, melted around the digital display, theres a debate as to whether its fake or poor quality, but to me it looks like the latter

i've sold a few of these with the white indeces, hope it doesn't come back to bite me in the ass for making a few quid


----------



## scrumpypaul

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> what an unusual fault to happen, its like the days melted somehow and then the marker caught beneath, then popped off when it moved maybe at midnight?
> 
> just seen another melted one on reddit apparently from an AD in Spain, melted around the digital display, theres a debate as to whether its fake or poor quality, but to me it looks like the latter
> 
> i've sold a few of these with the white indeces, hope it doesn't come back to bite me in the ass for making a few quid


I've realised the problem.

I'm a complete wazzock. A proper berk. A right pillock.

I used a small, but powerful torch, last night to charge the lume on the hands before I went to bed. I clearly used it for too long/too bright.

Now, I wouldn't in my wildest dreams have expected it to have led to any problems, but I suppose it has.

I think I may just have to suck this up. Perhaps take the module off and remove the wrinkled sticker and try to pop the little hand back on. Not that I could ever see what day of the week it was pointing to anyway.

Ho hum, you live, you learn......


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

thats some bad luck there, they are easy to open up tho, i've never tried but youtube vids make it look easy


----------



## fskywalker

Camo with white markers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central confirms that the GA-2110ET-8A has already been discontinued.









The G-Shock GA-2110ET-8AJF has been discontinued


According to the G-Shock Japan website, the gray GA-2110ET-8AJF is no longer in production (i.e. discontinued). This is unexpected because it was just




www.g-central.com


----------



## FirNaTine23

New score!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

scrumpypaul said:


> I've realised the problem.
> 
> I'm a complete wazzock. A proper berk. A right pillock.
> 
> I used a small, but powerful torch, last night to charge the lume on the hands before I went to bed. I clearly used it for too long/too bright.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't in my wildest dreams have expected it to have led to any problems, but I suppose it has.
> 
> I think I may just have to suck this up. Perhaps take the module off and remove the wrinkled sticker and try to pop the little hand back on. Not that I could ever see what day of the week it was pointing to anyway.
> 
> Ho hum, you live, you learn......


Yikes, what kind of torch could cause that?! Or did you press it up against the crystal or something?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central confirms that the GA-2110ET-8A has already been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G-Shock GA-2110ET-8AJF has been discontinued
> 
> 
> According to the G-Shock Japan website, the gray GA-2110ET-8AJF is no longer in production (i.e. discontinued). This is unexpected because it was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


That's too bad. The grey one looks nice🤗


----------



## Ottone

But will the GA-2110ET-*8AER* be longer available?


----------



## southswell




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Someone on Christmas Day very kindly gave me a discount code for G Shock so I bought a GA2110 that I was more than happy to wait for a reduction on, it arrived today, I had plans for it before it was released


----------



## fskywalker

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central confirms that the GA-2110ET-8A has already been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G-Shock GA-2110ET-8AJF has been discontinued
> 
> 
> According to the G-Shock Japan website, the gray GA-2110ET-8AJF is no longer in production (i.e. discontinued). This is unexpected because it was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Grab one while you can then! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wrsmith

nkwatchy said:


> Yikes, what kind of torch could cause that?! Or did you press it up against the crystal or something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


There exist compact torches that can genuinely output 3000-4000 lumen, albeit briefly. The beam can burn paper or cloth, particularly if it is colored black.






If you were silly enough to hold a flashlight like this close to the dial of a watch - particularly a black one - I can imagine it would cause the damage that scrumpypaul has pictured.


----------



## Orisginal

fskywalker said:


> Grab one while you can then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect, I got one in November when it first came out. Be prepared for my listing at 3x retail, stating "I just didn't bond with it"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

scrumpypaul said:


> I've realised the problem.
> 
> I'm a complete wazzock. A proper berk. A right pillock.
> 
> I used a small, but powerful torch, last night to charge the lume on the hands before I went to bed. I clearly used it for too long/too bright.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't in my wildest dreams have expected it to have led to any problems, but I suppose it has.
> 
> I think I may just have to suck this up. Perhaps take the module off and remove the wrinkled sticker and try to pop the little hand back on. Not that I could ever see what day of the week it was pointing to anyway.
> 
> Ho hum, you live, you learn......


Sorry to hear! Next time just use an UV light to charge the lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slamwatch

entropy96 said:


> View attachment 15589411
> 
> 
> This one looks nice. GA-2100SU-1A


Yeah this looks nice. The orange really pops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shockas

My first mod ever. Upon request of my son.

GA2100SU-1 with GA2100-1A1 bezel.


















I wish a Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## fskywalker

G-Shockas said:


> My first mod ever. Upon request of my son.
> 
> GA2100SU-1 with GA2100-1A1 bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15625758
> 
> View attachment 15625757
> 
> 
> I wish a Happy New Year to everyone!


Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elborderas

I needed to get this one before they disappear from the shops.


----------



## DrewL

I like to see new color ways for this model.


----------



## DrewL

G-Shockas said:


> My first mod ever. Upon request of my son.
> 
> GA2100SU-1 with GA2100-1A1 bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15625758
> 
> View attachment 15625757
> 
> 
> I wish a Happy New Year to everyone!


I just got the same watch and thought I might swap a black bezel. I like the camo bezel better in person than I thought I would now that I have it. I think the black bezel might look good with the G-Shock Protection painted in orange.


----------



## fskywalker

DrewL said:


> I just got the same watch and thought I might swap a black bezel. I like the camo bezel better in person than I thought I would now that I have it. I think the black bezel might look good with the G-Shock Protection painted in orange.


Customizing them really easy. I bought a black / white and a camo and swapped the cases & markers:




























Have a silver one on order, as well as spare all black / stealth and black / white bezels; plan to do some additional customizations on them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babyivan

VIDEO: Was the Casio G-Shock GA2100-1A 'CasiOak' the hottest watch of 2020? - Time and Tide Watches


Why was the Casio G-Shock GA2100-1A 'CasiOak' one of the hottest watches of the year? It comes down to two things.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## aj11fan

G-Shockas said:


> My first mod ever. Upon request of my son.
> 
> GA2100SU-1 with GA2100-1A1 bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15625758
> 
> View attachment 15625757
> 
> 
> I wish a Happy New Year to everyone!


This is how I have mine only with a combi bracelet. I prefer this look on this model. Since I got both the blacked out and camo versions I just swapped bezels. This is today's wear:


----------



## RLSL

Managed to get it!


----------



## James_

I wonder why the grey one is discontinued so soon. Was hoping to have more time to decide if I wanted to go back on my promise to stick with the 1 watch. Everyone should have a back up G Shock though right?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James_

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Mod with the grey one or did you flip the display?


----------



## mrwomble

James_ said:


> I wonder why the grey one is discontinued so soon. Was hoping to have more time to decide if I wanted to go back on my promise to stick with the 1 watch. Everyone should have a back up G Shock though right?


Uh, yeah. Obviously!


----------



## DrewL

I'll keep the camo thread going. Here's my new one with a Jays & Kay's metal strap adapters and a strap I've had for years but never used. I'm very happy with the combo!


----------



## fskywalker

James_ said:


> Nice. Mod with the grey one or did you flip the display?


Mod with parts from:

1- Regular black / white model (case and outer ring)
2- Dial, bezel and hands from Camo model
3- Positive display / complete movement from grey model.










Here is how the other 2 look now:

Black / white model with camo case and inner ring):










Grey model with camo model negative display movement (think brings better contrast on the watch look in general):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hooliganjrs

Just came in and the fit is amazing - I don't know why Casio killed this version already but I'm glad I got one in my collection.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSL1975

Who has the gray ones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

Outside of Chrono24 and Fleabay, your options are limited. Pricing is already reflecting the outgoing models availability but it looks like there's a few used ones on Watchrecon - some sellers not price gouging 'that' bad. I lucked out and snagged mine before Christmas on thedrop.com for only $99.00

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSL1975

Oh well. I like it. Not going to play the game and pay $200 for a $100 watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I got the gray model from my AD yesterday. It is definitely the best looking model yet and like everyone else, I am a bit baffled by their decision to pull it.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

fskywalker said:


> Mod with parts from:
> 
> 1- Regular black / white model (case and outer ring)
> 2- Dial, bezel and hands from Camo model
> 3- Positive display / complete movement from grey model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the other 2 look now:
> 
> Black / white model with camo case and inner ring):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey model with camo model negative display movement (think brings better contrast on the watch look in general):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


how easy is it to swap the digital displays between these?


----------



## Facelessman

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> how easy is it to swap the digital displays between these?


You'll have to disassemble the module. I described steps here when i converted mine to positive display and failed (as the lcd is pretty thin and slim) and finally fixed, in the link below









New GA-2100


G-Central reviews the GA-2100. https://www.g-central.com/why-the-g-shock-ga-2100-is-so-popular-review/




www.watchuseek.com





Edit: I just noticed that pics are unavailable, sorry for your inconvenience


----------



## fskywalker

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> how easy is it to swap the digital displays between these?





Facelessman said:


> You'll have to disassemble the module. I described steps here when i converted mine to positive display and failed (as the lcd is pretty thin and slim) and finally fixed. In the link below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New GA-2100
> 
> 
> G-Central reviews the GA-2100. https://www.g-central.com/why-the-g-shock-ga-2100-is-so-popular-review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I did not dissasemble the LCD modules, but rather switched the complete movements and swap the dials and hands (have the right tools for that)





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facelessman

fskywalker said:


> I did not dissasemble the LCD modules, but rather switched the complete movements and swap the dials and hands (have the right tools for that)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smart way to go. Removing hands is beyond my level of skills and do not have tools for that


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Yeh I think I like mine just the way it is 😬


----------



## time+tide

I got mine yesterday!!
Accompanying me to do groceries!


----------



## Stmck94

hooliganjrs said:


> Just came in and the fit is amazing - I don't know why Casio killed this version already but I'm glad I got one in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Getting mine around Friday essentially new. 
Lucky me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

Really liking the grey one. I was reluctant since the others had negative displays. This one however.
Also the lume has a strong initial burst but fades away rather quickly. I'd say it's slightly above Hamitlon's lume quality. 
So yeah, about as strong as most Swiss brands.


----------



## Ottone

My GA-2110ET with yellow mod parts❤


----------



## Aspirin-san

Forgot to ask. Why did Casio discontinued the grey one?
Because AP might go after them? Or because of a random "Because I said so"?


----------



## Dan GSR

Aspirin-san said:


> Because AP might go after them?


On what grounds?


----------



## monsters

Use of a hexagon! In which case, dozens of other watch companies would be sued also

But going back to the original question- nobody knows why. It seems to still be actively marketed on G shock’s UK Instagram as of a few days ago, so who knows if it really got axed


----------



## DrewL

I’ve seen the camo version also described as a limited release, but new stock still appears occasionally. Maybe it’s meant to fuel the demand.


----------



## Dan GSR

monsters said:


> Use of a hexagon!


Gonna have to rip out all the stop signs then....


----------



## Ottone

Aspirin-san said:


> Forgot to ask. Why did Casio discontinued the grey one?
> Because AP might go after them? Or because of a random "Because I said so"?


No one knows.
But : scarcity creates desire.
Look how timex did it when the Q Reissue came out.😁


----------



## Aspirin-san

Dan GSR said:


> On what grounds?


The grayish look gives him an even bigger resemblance to the Royal Oak. Maybe Casio decided to play it safe like the name swapping in Street Fighter with M. Bison and Vega.


----------



## Stmck94

Just received

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

unless casio puts Audemar Piguet on the dial, there are no grounds for any kind of legal action.


----------



## babyivan

So I stopped by a Macy's in Long Island... big mistake. I almost never leave that store empty-handed.
Saw this bad boy and had to try it on.... an _even_ bigger mistake. She came home with me 

It's definitely more readable than the all black one... I actually like it better overall.

I love how the hour markers are beige. They did a great job with the color scheme on it. Even how it says G-Shock in orange is just perfect


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Another Melted GA2100, these seem very sensitive, this isn't mine, just seen it on Reddit, apparently been left on a windowsill...


----------



## babyivan

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Another Melted GA2100, these seem very sensitive, this isn't mine, just seen it on Reddit, apparently been left on a windowsill...
> View attachment 15667894


Wow 
Well, it's not a solar so...


----------



## Wolfsatz

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Another Melted GA2100, these seem very sensitive, this isn't mine, just seen it on Reddit, apparently been left on a windowsill...
> View attachment 15667894


That looks more like photoshop to me than anything else.. but... if it is... Stupid sees, Stupid Does?


----------



## babyivan

So, I decided to sell the all black one. 
-Hard to tell time (knew that going in, just thought it's worth mentioning)
-Looked kinda flat being so dark.

I think the camo has the best looking display. The indices are visible, without being "too much" (like black/white model). And I like the little bit of orange, adds pop.

But I am "so so" on the camo pattern on the bezel, so I picked up an all black bezel. Best of both worlds, in my opinion


----------



## fskywalker

babyivan said:


> So, I decided to sell the all black one.
> -Hard to tell time (knew that going in, just thought it's worth mentioning)
> -Looked kinda flat being so dark.
> 
> I think the camo has the best looking display. The indices are visible, without being "too much" (like black/white model). And I like the little bit of orange, adds pop.
> 
> But I am "so so" on the camo pattern on the bezel, so I picked up an all black bezel. Best of both worlds, in my opinion


Very nice, like your style! My mod
one has the same camo dial, but the whiter markers from the black / white model and the positive display from the silver model:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babyivan

fskywalker said:


> Very nice, like your style! My mod
> one has the same camo dial, but the whiter markers from the black / white model and the positive display from the silver model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice work on that mod!


----------



## G-Shockas

babyivan said:


> So, I decided to sell the all black one.
> -Hard to tell time (knew that going in, just thought it's worth mentioning)
> -Looked kinda flat being so dark.
> 
> I think the camo has the best looking display. The indices are visible, without being "too much" (like black/white model). And I like the little bit of orange, adds pop.
> 
> But I am "so so" on the camo pattern on the bezel, so I picked up an all black bezel. Best of both worlds, in my opinion


Congrats! It really looks great!

It is just as son's mod


----------



## Aspirin-san

Man... Prices for this model in USA are skyrocketing.


----------



## Ottone

My GA-2100SU with blue parts from GA-2110ET♥😄


----------



## minimental

fskywalker said:


> Very nice, like your style! My mod
> one has the same camo dial, but the whiter markers from the black / white model and the positive display from the silver model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that mod! for some reason it makes me think a bit of a milgauss maybe its the orange...



http://imgur.com/l4VZRFA


got this a couple of weeks ago, love it! went for the green in the end to stand out a bit from the normal black...although i am now tempted to try and find a camo and a black bezel though...


----------



## 4fit

ks_time_store recently posted photos of an upcoming clear model, the GA2100-SKE-7A. Looks to be available for preorder in Japan sometime in February.
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

4fit said:


> ks_time_store recently posted photos of an upcoming clear model, the GA2100-SKE-7A. Looks to be available for preorder in Japan sometime in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


in UK its already available


----------



## sodamonkey

4fit said:


> ks_time_store recently posted photos of an upcoming clear model, the GA2100-SKE-7A. Looks to be available for preorder in Japan sometime in February


As @BeefyMcWhatNow says, we've got it here in the UK already, usually we have to wait for ages after everyone else!

I ordered one today

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w

Aspirin-san said:


> Man... Prices for this model in USA are skyrocketing.
> 
> View attachment 15672990


The local AD where I'm at (Saudi Arabia) just got these and they're going for $117. The photos are tempting me, but with G-Shocks I'm more of a digital person so.... but then this is also easy to flip if I don't like it...

Gotta check it in person...


----------



## Ottone

4fit said:


> ks_time_store recently posted photos of an upcoming clear model, the GA2100-SKE-7A. Looks to be available for preorder in Japan sometime in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Funny😄 on Aliex is the clear stuff for GA2100 available since a half year or more. Casio copies Ali-dealers👍😁


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ottone said:


> Funny😄 on Aliex is the clear stuff for GA2100 available since a half year or more. Casio copies Ali-dealers👍😁


I wouldn't be surprised if the bands and bezels were from the same factories as the AliX retailers

I once saw a screenshot from pacparts for a bezel (I think) that was out of stock and they were awaiting stock from MFG, which happened to be the name of a retailer on Ali X who sold G Shock parts, may have been coincidence...


----------



## sodamonkey

Well, arrival today. Very quick as always by G-Shock UK 

I think it looks really good with the clear resins, they set off the dark parts of the watch very nicely.

I won't go on too much as you all know the 2100, I'll let a few photos tell the story:



















































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

@sodamonkey great images, what camera do you use mate?


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> @sodamonkey great images, what camera do you use mate?


Just my phone mate, Google Pixel 3a. The Pixel phones are well known for their excellent cameras though!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> Just my phone mate, Google Pixel 3a. The Pixel phones are well known for their excellent cameras though!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I had the pixel from the first gen then 2xl for a while, but changed to Oneplus 7Pro after, may have to go back at some point, as much as I love the 7 pro, its not the best for photographing watches close up


----------



## Ottone

@sodamonkey Looks nice♥😄


----------



## ohhenry1

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the bands and bezels were from the same factories as the AliX retailers
> 
> I once saw a screenshot from pacparts for a bezel (I think) that was out of stock and they were awaiting stock from MFG, which happened to be the name of a retailer on Ali X who sold G Shock parts, may have been coincidence...


Could it be that PacParts was using "MFG" as an abbreviation for "manufacturer"? You could be right, I'm just raising the possibility.


----------



## jbg7474

Just got one of these guys, and I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed with the strap/lugs. I have a GW-6900 that sits perfectly on my wrist--the strap flares out from the lugs before heading down, but the GA-2100 seems to be made for smaller wrists as it heads straight down after the lugs. I have a not quite 7.5" wrist, so not enormous. It's a shame because I really like the look and the size, but there's no reason to wear an uncomfortable watch. Pardon the dust.


----------



## sodamonkey

jbg7474 said:


> Just got one of these guys, and I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed with the strap/lugs. I have a GW-6900 that sits perfectly on my wrist--the strap flares out from the lugs before heading down, but the GA-2100 seems to be made for smaller wrists as it heads straight down after the lugs. I have a not quite 7.5" wrist, so not enormous. It's a shame because I really like the look and the size, but there's no reason to wear an uncomfortable watch. Pardon the dust.
> View attachment 15699799
> 
> View attachment 15699800


I have a 7.5" wrist and my two fit really comfortably.

The thing is that everyone is different and there's no way Casio can cater for individuals I guess.

I have a bunch of 69/6600's and if I don't want any wrist gaps from the way the straps are at the lugs I have to wear them one hole tighter than I really find comfortable, but to wear them comfy I have to put up with a gap each side.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474

sodamonkey said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist and my two fit really comfortably.
> 
> The thing is that everyone is different and there's no way Casio can cater for individuals I guess.
> 
> I have a bunch of 69/6600's and if I don't want any wrist gaps from the way the straps are at the lugs I have to wear them one hole tighter than I really find comfortable, but to wear them comfy I have to put up with a gap each side.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Truth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

So I am guessing the lack of availability on these must be over. I saw every model that has been released at my AD the other day. Same for everyone else?


----------



## GaryK30

jbg7474 said:


> Just got one of these guys, and I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed with the strap/lugs. I have a GW-6900 that sits perfectly on my wrist--the strap flares out from the lugs before heading down, but the GA-2100 seems to be made for smaller wrists as it heads straight down after the lugs. I have a not quite 7.5" wrist, so not enormous. It's a shame because I really like the look and the size, but there's no reason to wear an uncomfortable watch. Pardon the dust.
> View attachment 15699799
> 
> View attachment 15699800


Some forum members, like @Sir-Guy, have put a GW-5000 strap on their GW-6900 (or DW-6900). This seems to reduce the wrist gap somewhat, and the GW-5000 strap is more flexible as well.

Probably there is also an alternate strap for the GA-2100 to increase the wrist gap.


----------



## jbg7474

GaryK30 said:


> Some forum members, like @Sir-Guy, have put a GW-5000 strap on their GW-6900 (or DW-6900). This seems to reduce the wrist gap somewhat, and the GW-5000 strap is more flexible as well.
> 
> Probably there is also an alternate strap for the GA-2100 to increase the wrist gap.


Brilliant, never even thought of it. I took off my GW-6900 strap and put it on the 2100. It fits, but there is a slight gap between the strap-extension-thing and the bottom of the caseback. So you could not put the 2100 strap on the 6900. The 6900 strap moves around a little bit more on the 2100, but it is not coming off. Width wise, it's a perfect fit, and other than the glossy sheen on my 6900 strap from age, you wouldn't know it was not the strap this watch came with from looking at it 3 feet away. Comfort is much, much better for me.


----------



## alpharulez

I enjoy my all black 2100. Just got this one today!! Looks nice and should be a good dark-light pair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Fortunately, at this point I require solar and MB6/BT, so resisting a purchase of this model is not difficult. I'll just sit back and admire your purchases from afar 

Great pics of a cool-looking watch, though.

I'm glad Casio has such a big hit on their hands


----------



## mrwomble

I think we're all waiting and hoping for a solar/MB6 model to come out soon but I wouldn't be surprised if Casio milks it for a little while longer by releasing the same model in various colour combos.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Ordered the grey version now it's still possible and a black metal bezel (first gen, with the texts (which I will paint) still on there). 
Can't wait to see the result 

Will probably find the watch too small 
Yet...
Will certainly love it anyway


----------



## monsters

Have we ever gotten to the bottom of whether or not the Grey has been discontinued? It was widely reported to be discontinued, but it still keeps on popping up periodically at AD sites.

It is my favorite colorway released so far, and would be thrilled if more could experience it!


----------



## g-fob2

Mr.Jones82 said:


> So I am guessing the lack of availability on these must be over. I saw every model that has been released at my AD the other day. Same for everyone else?


not in Vancouver, Canada
gshock.ca has nothing, or, if listed will be sold out within hours
the Bay (Canada version of Macy's): NOPE
local malls: NONE
and I don't want to order online/crossing border since the Gorv. here is so petty always try to charge import tax over small little stuffs from the US or Japan
also it is just a Watch, and I have wayss more than enough for my 2 wrists

lolz


----------



## fskywalker

alpharulez said:


> I enjoy my all black 2100. Just got this one today!! Looks nice and should be a good dark-light pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks cool, but am happy with my modded one for now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

Today in the post🤘🛸💓


----------



## GaryK30

According to G-Central on Twitter, the skeleton GA-2100 will be available for pre-order in the U.S. tomorrow, at GShock.com.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359856892101746693


----------



## alpharulez

The battle between light and dark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez

alpharulez said:


> The battle between light and dark!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw the HODINKEE article hit...

Introducing: Transparent G-Shocks! Introducing: Transparent G-Shocks! - HODINKEE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Nice pair @alpharulez !!

Here is my yellow one, currently wearing the strap and bezel from the all black model:


----------



## James142

Question for owners of this watch: how accurate is it? 

I've noticed that ana-digi models like the ga-100 and ga-110, for example, are some of the most accurate non-synching Gs I own. How are these?


----------



## scrumpypaul

James142 said:


> Question for owners of this watch: how accurate is it?
> 
> I've noticed that ana-digi models like the ga-100 and ga-110, for example, are some of the most accurate non-synching Gs I own. How are these?


Just checked mine and it is about half a second, if that, faster than my atomic, freshly synced, square.


----------



## rcorreale

scrumpypaul said:


> Just checked mine and it is about half a second, if that, faster than my atomic, freshly synced, square.


Well that's nice but without a period of time it doesn't mean much.

Is it +.5 sec. over a day, week, month?

I have an automatic that only gains .5 seconds over an hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

rcorreale said:


> Well that's nice but without a period of time it doesn't mean much.
> 
> Is it +.5 sec. over a day, week, month?
> 
> I have an automatic that only gains .5 seconds over an hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah.yes.... Probably five weeks?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

James142 said:


> Question for owners of this watch: how accurate is it?
> 
> I've noticed that ana-digi models like the ga-100 and ga-110, for example, are some of the most accurate non-synching Gs I own. How are these?


Checked all of mine last night. After 35 days since I last set them 2 were +1spd and one was +4 spd. They surprised me.


----------



## rcorreale

scrumpypaul said:


> Ah.yes.... Probably five weeks?


That's outstanding then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

rcorreale said:


> Well that's nice but without a period of time it doesn't mean much.
> 
> Is it +.5 sec. over a day, week, month?
> 
> I have an automatic that only gains .5 seconds over an hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+/- 5 sec/month


----------



## cjbiker

GaryK30 said:


> According to G-Central on Twitter, the skeleton GA-2100 will be available for pre-order in the U.S. tomorrow, at GShock.com.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359856892101746693


So, did this happen? Yesterday it said preorder starting 2/12/21 (today). This morning, it says sold out? When did the preorder open? Midnight?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Mine gains roughly 2.5 seconds per month on wrist. If I recall correctly it runs about 4 seconds a month fast off wrist, but it's been a while since I observed this (been wearing it a lot lately).


----------



## Mr.Jones82

To be fair, Casio (nor does any affordable quartz manufacturer as far as I know) does not age their crystals before hand, so none of these numbers are really that representative in the long term.


----------



## 4fit

cjbiker said:


> So, did this happen? Yesterday it said preorder starting 2/12/21 (today). This morning, it says sold out? When did the preorder open? Midnight?


Says PreOrder right now. 








GA2100SKE-7A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO


Learn more about the Men's GA-2100SKE-7A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.




www.gshock.com





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

4fit said:


> Says PreOrder right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA2100SKE-7A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's GA-2100SKE-7A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was able to get a pre-order in.

Hello, my name is cjbiker, and I'm addicted to GA2100 watches.


----------



## Guarionex

4fit said:


> Says PreOrder right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA2100SKE-7A | Analog-Digital Men's Watch G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Learn more about the Men's GA-2100SKE-7A from G-SHOCK. Shop this product and other Analog-Digital watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


 sold out


----------



## Guarionex

cjbiker said:


> Thank you. I was able to get a pre-order in.
> 
> Hello, my name is cjbiker, and I'm addicted to GA2100 watches.


how long ago you placed order


----------



## 4fit

Guarionex said:


> sold out


I recommend downloading a website tracker. For Android, I use WebAlert. It allows you to specify a webpage to monitor and sections of that page that you want to be notified if they change. Have used it numerous times to get in on a few different products.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

Guarionex said:


> how long ago you placed order


A couple of hours ago.


----------



## Guarionex

4fit said:


> I recommend downloading a website tracker. For Android, I use WebAlert. It allows you to specify a webpage to monitor and sections of that page that you want to be notified if they change. Have used it numerous times to get in on a few different products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I was able to also nab one, but did it within minutes from getting Gshock release email. Trying to find out when it cut off. Had a few buddies that didn't get chance


----------



## AAMC

First time on this forum after years on WUS... cool stuff in here 

Just ordered this a couple hours ago...it's one of these that you're talking about in this tread right?










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Yup, that's the one.

Congrats, and welcome back!


----------



## jbg7474

Anybody have any experience with this?






Home | The Casioak Lifestyle


Home of the CasiOak lifestyle and offering the highest quality aftermarket GA-2100/2110 bezels and bracelets!




www.casioak.com





I decided to order a black set. Will report when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

jbg7474 said:


> Anybody have any experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | The Casioak Lifestyle
> 
> 
> Home of the CasiOak lifestyle and offering the highest quality aftermarket GA-2100/2110 bezels and bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casioak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to order a black set. Will report when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the same as those from Alie-ex. Idk what they cost on Alie but just make sure you don't pay more then that.

I think this is also the same one:


----------



## Ottone

~70$ on Ali, but long time of delivery.


----------



## Bad Rattle

The blue looks great!


----------



## cjbiker

I received an email saying that the GA2100SKE-7A (clear/skeleton model) is backordered. Is that normal with a pre-order from GShock.com? Anyone else get in on the pre-order and hear differently?


----------



## wavy_d45

cjbiker said:


> I received an email saying that the GA2100SKE-7A (clear/skeleton model) is backordered. Is that normal with a pre-order from GShock.com? Anyone else get in on the pre-order and hear differently?


This the same message that I got. I preordered on Friday and then got the back order email on Monday.

Edit to add: Received FedEx information via text late Tuesday afternoon. I have no other outstanding orders for anything so willing to bet the Clear has been cleared for takeoff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

Well, look what showed up today!


----------



## Guarionex

cjbiker said:


> I received an email saying that the GA2100SKE-7A (clear/skeleton model) is backordered. Is that normal with a pre-order from GShock.com? Anyone else get in on the pre-order and hear differently?


Got it also. Then next day got shipping confirmation. Arrived today

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genesis 49

After giving up hope this weekend macy's had stock of the GA2100SKE-7A this afternoon. Got an order in and got shipping notice about an hour ago
Still in stock at the time of this post


----------



## Sc300Es

Back in stock at Macys.com as of now.


----------



## babyivan

Been waiting for the grey one for almost 3 months now. Got another email for yet another delay.....


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

babyivan said:


> Been waiting for the grey one for almost 3 months now. Got another email for yet another delay.....


Interesting, according to G-central it's discontinued but I have no idea how reliable they are.


----------



## ohhenry1

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Interesting, according to G-central it's discontinued but I have no idea how reliable they are.


Maybe the delay means that the product was not discontinued, but merely temporarily out of or behind on production.


----------



## Bad Rattle

cjbiker said:


> Well, look what showed up today!


Looks great!


----------



## Sc300Es

Zumiez.com has the black and blue one and Macys still has the clear and blue right now.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe the delay means that the product was not discontinued, but merely temporarily out of or behind on production.


Could be, time will tell I guess. My local Casio shop list it as no longer available, as well as the christmas model, the yellow one and the Casey Neistat version. The all black, the red, the black white, the camo, the green one and the blue one are all in stock at the moment. No sign of the clear one yet.


----------



## Sc300Es

Ordered the GA2100SKE-7A yesterday from Macys and this morning it got delivered.


----------



## Ottone

Sc300Es said:


> Ordered the GA2100SKE-7A yesterday from Macys and this morning it got delivered.


Oh, pics please😄


----------



## Ottone

Did little paint job on the _indizes_ ...🙂


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15722699
> 
> 
> Did little paint job on the _indizes_ ...🙂


an interesting choice of colours, red yellow blue grey, reminds me of something...


----------



## Ottone

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> an interesting choice of colours, red yellow blue grey, reminds me of something...
> 
> View attachment 15722793


OMG 😂😹


----------



## ohhenry1

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15722699
> 
> 
> Did little paint job on the _indizes_ ...


Nice! Remind me of candy corn.


----------



## T2Z

babyivan said:


> Been waiting for the grey one for almost 3 months now. Got another email for yet another delay.....





babyivan said:


> Been waiting for the grey one for almost 3 months now. Got another email for yet another delay.....


Hi, I am a G-shock lover in Japan. Here we have the official Casio online shop, e-casio. co. jp.. Unfortunately, the site says that the grey model is "no longer available". I guess it was one-time-only production and Casio doesn't have any stock. However, you still have a chance to find them at retailers. Good luck!


----------



## scrumpypaul

The grey ones are still in stock at the Official UK G-Shock site.









GA-2110ET-8AER


GA-2110ET-8AER




g-shock.co.uk





If you're able to access BlueLightCard you can get it for £87.20 delivered.


----------



## grinch_actual

babyivan said:


> So, I decided to sell the all black one.
> -Hard to tell time (knew that going in, just thought it's worth mentioning)
> -Looked kinda flat being so dark.
> 
> I think the camo has the best looking display. The indices are visible, without being "too much" (like black/white model). And I like the little bit of orange, adds pop.
> 
> But I am "so so" on the camo pattern on the bezel, so I picked up an all black bezel. Best of both worlds, in my opinion


Dig the looks of that! Wish this model had a second hand....


----------



## babyivan

grinch_actual said:


> Dig the looks of that! Wish this model had a second hand....


Meh, a second hand only matters to me on a mechanical/automatic movement... nothing better than a sweeping second hand 

...and it's got the digi counting seconds.

Not super into the GA2100s, but I have warmed up to them over time.


----------



## babyivan

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Interesting, according to G-central it's discontinued but I have no idea how reliable they are.





ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe the delay means that the product was not discontinued, but merely temporarily out of or behind on production.





HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Could be, time will tell I guess. My local Casio shop list it as no longer available, as well as the christmas model, the yellow one and the Casey Neistat version. The all black, the red, the black white, the camo, the green one and the blue one are all in stock at the moment. No sign of the clear one yet.





T2Z said:


> Hi, I am a G-shock lover in Japan. Here we have the official Casio online shop, e-casio. co. jp.. Unfortunately, the site says that the grey model is "no longer available". I guess it was one-time-only production and Casio doesn't have any stock. However, you still have a chance to find them at retailers. Good luck!


I believe it is discontinued according to a YouTube channel I watch and g-central. But I ordered it in November, when it was still "available". ABT is an authorized dealer/seller, so I'm thinking (hoping) that Casio plans to do another run for ones that were promised beforehand, idk...


----------



## babyivan

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15722699
> 
> 
> Did little paint job on the _indizes_ ...🙂


Fantastic job you did! That takes a steady hand and a lot of patience. I would've effed that up if I tried, lol.


----------



## Ottone

babyivan said:


> Fantastic job you did! That takes a steady hand and a lot of patience. I would've effed that up if I tried, lol.


Thank u, lol👍


----------



## randb

babyivan said:


> So, I decided to sell the all black one.
> -Hard to tell time (knew that going in, just thought it's worth mentioning)
> -Looked kinda flat being so dark.
> 
> I think the camo has the best looking display. The indices are visible, without being "too much" (like black/white model). And I like the little bit of orange, adds pop.
> 
> But I am "so so" on the camo pattern on the bezel, so I picked up an all black bezel. Best of both worlds, in my opinion


Its hard to tell but is that dial brown?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

randb said:


> Its hard to tell but is that dial brown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Good catch! Yep, it has a brownish tint to it. I might switch back to the camo bezel at some point, as that brown does go with it so nicely.


----------



## jbg7474

Got my Casioak kit installed and sized. It looks pretty good. Kinda wish the bracelet had a little more flex in it. I'm also pretty sure that I'll see new scratches in the black paint every time I wear it. Maybe that'll be cool, I mean it is a GShock after all.


----------



## Ottone

New models

All white
and
Black rose gold









GMA-S2100-7AJF | CASIO


強さを求めて飽くなき進化を続けるタフネスウオッチG-SHOCKから、タフな構造はそのままに、無駄を省いたシンプルで薄型のデザインが人気のGA-2100をダウンサイジングさせたモデルです。 ベースモデルのGA-2100はG-SHOCKの初代モデルDW-5000Cの八角形フォルムを継承し薄型化したモデル。フラットなフェイスとシンプルなバーインデックスがシンプルながらもソリッドな印象に演出しています。 カラーリングはどんなファッションにもなじむマットなホワイト。きらりと光るメタリックなバーインデックスが質感を向上させています。




casio.jp












GMA-S2100-1AJF | CASIO


強さを求めて飽くなき進化を続けるタフネスウオッチG-SHOCKから、タフな構造はそのままに、無駄を省いたシンプルで薄型のデザインが人気のGA-2100をダウンサイジングさせたモデルです。 ベースモデルのGA-2100はG-SHOCKの初代モデルDW-5000Cの八角形フォルムを継承し薄型化したモデル。フラットなフェイスとシンプルなバーインデックスがシンプルながらもソリッドな印象に演出しています。 カラーリングはどんなファッションにもなじむマットなブラック。きらりと光るメタリックなバーインデックスが質感を向上させています。




casio.jp





/Edit/ lady size 46mm/


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottone said:


> New models
> 
> All white
> and
> Black rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMA-S2100-7AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> 強さを求めて飽くなき進化を続けるタフネスウオッチG-SHOCKから、タフな構造はそのままに、無駄を省いたシンプルで薄型のデザインが人気のGA-2100をダウンサイジングさせたモデルです。 ベースモデルのGA-2100はG-SHOCKの初代モデルDW-5000Cの八角形フォルムを継承し薄型化したモデル。フラットなフェイスとシンプルなバーインデックスがシンプルながらもソリッドな印象に演出しています。 カラーリングはどんなファッションにもなじむマットなホワイト。きらりと光るメタリックなバーインデックスが質感を向上させています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casio.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMA-S2100-1AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> 強さを求めて飽くなき進化を続けるタフネスウオッチG-SHOCKから、タフな構造はそのままに、無駄を省いたシンプルで薄型のデザインが人気のGA-2100をダウンサイジングさせたモデルです。 ベースモデルのGA-2100はG-SHOCKの初代モデルDW-5000Cの八角形フォルムを継承し薄型化したモデル。フラットなフェイスとシンプルなバーインデックスがシンプルながらもソリッドな印象に演出しています。 カラーリングはどんなファッションにもなじむマットなブラック。きらりと光るメタリックなバーインデックスが質感を向上させています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casio.jp


They were announced a while back, but they're the minis


----------



## Ottone

Oh yes, 46mm lady size😉👍


----------



## scrumpypaul

Put my Stealth onto a £10-ish matte black ceramic bracelet with butterfly clasp from AE (using 16-22mm black steel strap adaptors) - very happy with the result.


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Georgewg

fskywalker said:


>


I wish that Casio still offered the positive lcd display model in black resin. This particular model is very hard to find and overpriced.


----------



## fskywalker

Georgewg said:


> I wish that Casio still offered the positive lcd display model in black resin. This particular model is very hard to find and overpriced.


The GA2100 above is a mod did with parts from 3 new watch models plus some loose parts (all genuine):

1- Bezel from black / "stealth" model
2- Movement with positive lcd display from grey model (now discontinued)
3- Dial and hands from the camo model
4- Case and inner hour markers from the black model with white markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

My grey one with transparent parts.😊


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I'm not a huge fan of transparent resin, but that looks pretty cool


----------



## Andy-S

I ordered a cheap Ali Express clear bezel/band to try to dye a smoke color to try on my gray model. 

Or might try a navy color on the clear for my blue watch.


----------



## aj11fan

Wonder how these transparent bands will look in couple years after they yellow.


----------



## mrwomble

aj11fan said:


> Wonder how these transparent bands will look in couple years after they yellow.


At that point, one can dye them or replace with new.


----------



## ck2k01

GA-2110 Casioak mod.










v2 Casioak case from AliExpress, stock strap, and green lumed indices (aftermarket part) from thecasioak on IG.

I've since switched to blue lumed indices from cxd.id on IG. And I have a few aftermarket (but otherwise similar) straps in a few different colors, from AliExpress, coming in the mail.

I've been surprised by how addicting I've found the GA-21XX in general, and also the Casioak mod. There's a few aspects of both about which I often think, "I don't know if I really vibe with that." Yet it's been my most worn watch (before and after mod) since I picked it up for Xmas, and I certainly enjoy a platform that can be readily modded.

So I guess the things that I do like about the watch, and its overall gestalt, get a  from me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

ck2k01 said:


> GA-2110 Casioak mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v2 Casioak case from AliExpress, stock strap, and green lumed indices (aftermarket part) from thecasioak on IG.
> 
> I've since switched to blue lumed indices from cxd.id on IG. And I have a few aftermarket (but otherwise similar) straps in a few different colors, from AliExpress, coming in the mail.
> 
> I've been surprised by how addicting I've found the GA-21XX in general, and also the Casioak mod. There's a few aspects of both about which I often think, "I don't know if I really vibe with that." Yet it's been my most worn watch (before and after mod) since I picked it up for Xmas, and I certainly enjoy a platform that can be readily modded.
> 
> So I guess the things that I do like about the watch, and its overall gestalt, get a  from me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your mod, and yes, there are many parts aftermarket to give the GA21XX every day another look. Addicting!??


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

aj11fan said:


> Wonder how these transparent bands will look in couple years after they yellow.


I have some yellowed transparent bands and they look fine on your wrist, much better than when white resin starts to turn yellow (IMHO... I have a few of those and they tend to look dirty).


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

ck2k01 said:


> GA-2110 Casioak mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v2 Casioak case from AliExpress, stock strap, and green lumed indices (aftermarket part) from thecasioak on IG.
> 
> I've since switched to blue lumed indices from cxd.id on IG. And I have a few aftermarket (but otherwise similar) straps in a few different colors, from AliExpress, coming in the mail.
> 
> I've been surprised by how addicting I've found the GA-21XX in general, and also the Casioak mod. There's a few aspects of both about which I often think, "I don't know if I really vibe with that." Yet it's been my most worn watch (before and after mod) since I picked it up for Xmas, and I certainly enjoy a platform that can be readily modded.
> 
> So I guess the things that I do like about the watch, and its overall gestalt, get a  from me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How have you found the lines indices? I like the look, but with postage they come about to about the same as what I've paid for the watch, which makes it a hard proposition. Do you have a pic of the blue indices as well? Curious about how they look in normal light conditions, or if they have some off tint.

Kudos on your tasteful mod!


----------



## ck2k01

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> How have you found the lines indices? I like the look, but with postage they come about to about the same as what I've paid for the watch, which makes it a hard proposition. Do you have a pic of the blue indices as well? Curious about how they look in normal light conditions, or if they have some off tint.
> 
> Kudos on your tasteful mod!


Thanks!

The lumed indices are pretty cool, and I appreciate that someone went through the effort to manufacture them.

The lume texture is a bit rough, and there's a QC issue on my blue lumed indices. See the below picture at the 3 (spec or something). I might see if I can improve it some with a little Rodico. While these lumed indices are indeed pricey (around $50 shipped to the US), I don't think I can be bothered to complain or to try to source another.

The blue lumed indices are "off tint"-kind of mint green.










Definitely looks pretty sweet all lit up though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The lumed indices are pretty cool, and I appreciate that someone went through the effort to manufacture them.
> 
> The lume texture is a bit rough, and there's a QC issue on my blue lumed indices. See the below picture at the 3 (spec or something). I might see if I can improve it some with a little Rodico. While these lumed indices are indeed pricey (around $50 shipped to the US), I don't think I can be bothered to complain or to try to source another.
> 
> The blue lumed indices are "off tint"-kind of mint green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks pretty sweet all lit up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, the daytime colour (non glowy? Now sure what to call it but I hope you know what I mean) goes nicely with the grey dial. That doesn't help my situation whatsoever though ?. Now it's gonna be even harder to say no, even Hough the best deal I found was 80€ shipped..


----------



## ck2k01

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> Awesome, the daytime colour (non glowy? Now sure what to call it but I hope you know what I mean) goes nicely with the grey dial. That doesn't help my situation whatsoever though . Now it's gonna be even harder to say no, even Hough the best deal I found was 80€ shipped..




FWIW, I had good luck sourcing from cxd.id on IG. I believe he's the one who manufactures them in the first instance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S

Thought this was an interesting story on sales of modded CasiOaks.


----------



## blackpanda

Just ordered the all black version! Can't wait for it to come


----------



## blackpanda

For those who did the mods, can I ask the following, 

1) Are we able to change the bracelet and silicone strap around or do we have to buy the different ends?
2) Are we able to use pre-existing straps that we have from our existing watches?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fskywalker

Andy-S said:


> Thought this was an interesting story on sales of modded CasiOaks.


Cool stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, I had good luck sourcing from cxd.id on IG. I believe he's the one who manufactures them in the first instance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reached out to them, but no reply. They have a shop on an indonesian marketplace (tokopedia) but don't ship international from there.


----------



## Aspirin-san

I still rock my Wolf grey CasiOak with no mods. And though the lumed indices look really cool I like the grey tone play between the darker indices and the dial.


----------



## ck2k01

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> I reached out to them, but no reply. They have a shop on an indonesian marketplace (tokopedia) but don't ship international from there.


Hmm, he replied quickly to my PM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

blackpanda said:


> For those who did the mods, can I ask the following,
> 
> 1) Are we able to change the bracelet and silicone strap around or do we have to buy the different ends?
> 2) Are we able to use pre-existing straps that we have from our existing watches?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can change every part inside the GA-21xx-series. Strap, bezel, module, inner housing.


----------



## Andy-S

As an example, I got a couple of band/bezel sets from AliExpress.


----------



## Ruastur

I´m in a serious doubt between GA-2100-1A1ER and GA-2100-1AER, the two blacks. Please, help me to decide.


----------



## Andy-S

Ruastur said:


> GA-2100-1AER


The blackout is the one in the highest demand it seems, but I prefer the more readable model personally. Part of the reason I got the gray is that it's got a positive display and is very readable.

That said,I have one of the clear models coming to try. The visibility looks somewhere between the black out model and the model with the white indices. May not end up keeping it, but I got a good enough deal it was worth it to try.


----------



## Dxnnis

Ruastur said:


> I´m in a serious doubt between GA-2100-1A1ER and GA-2100-1AER, the two blacks. Please, help me to decide.


Flip a coin, your the one wearing it so it should be your decision 😬


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Flip 2 coins and buy both


----------



## Ruastur

Dxnnis said:


> Flip a coin, your the one wearing it so it should be your decision 😬





BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Flip 2 coins and buy both


Not a bad option


----------



## Dxnnis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Flip 2 coins and buy both


Damn, should have thought of that one lol


----------



## blackpanda

Watch has arrived! 

Now for the long wait for the mod parts


----------



## Matt91uk

Just received the 3rd in my collection, the GA2100 THB... and first thing I did was put a black bezel on... for me its now perfect, positive display and a few flashes of colour!


----------



## smartcar8

Andy-S said:


> As an example, I got a couple of band/bezel sets from AliExpress.
> View attachment 15771235
> 
> View attachment 15771236
> 
> View attachment 15771237
> 
> What's the quality of these bands like? Do you have a link to the seller? thanks!


----------



## smartcar8

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15756177
> 
> 
> My grey one with transparent parts.😊


Is the quality ok on these Aliexpress aftermarket bezel/straps? thanks!


----------



## smartcar8

Just curious why some of the black models (with grey markers) - have G-Shock in white on the dial and some versions have G-shock in an orange colour? thanks


----------



## Andy-S

They're pretty good. They actually have metal buckles. The quick release slider pin is actually easier to reach than the stock ones. The transparent set I originally thought might be slightly mismatched between the bezel and the strap, but I'm not really sure after looking at it. Fit is good.

I've bought straps before from AliExpress to get black buckles when the actual straps were cheaper than just buying a black G-Shock style buckle. Those were fine, too. Only G-Shock strap I've had a problem with in my AliExpress history was a combi-bracelet knock off that didn't really align properly with the holes on the watch, so I had to bend the spring bars in a bit. I had heard good things, so I probably got a bad one.

The spring bars the knock off's use are thinner than the stock ones, so you generally can't fit the Casio spring bars in. Doesn't really bother me, just an FYI.

The black set I got is here.

The transparent set is from this store.

Basically picked the cheapest in the color combo I wanted. There was a sale going on a month or so ago when I ordered them.


----------



## ck2k01

Andy-S said:


> They're pretty good. They actually have metal buckles. The quick release slider pin is actually easier to reach than the stock ones. . . . Fit is good. . . .


Ditto. I've got two AliExpress straps for mine, and they feel and function overall quite similarly to the stock strap (and concurred about the slightly-easier-to-operate quick-release spring bars).

To be super nit picky, with my two aftermarket straps, it's slightly harder to get the pin of the buckle to disengage from the strap hole to get the strap off. But again, that's being pretty pedantic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartcar8

Andy-S said:


> They're pretty good. They actually have metal buckles. The quick release slider pin is actually easier to reach than the stock ones. The transparent set I originally thought might be slightly mismatched between the bezel and the strap, but I'm not really sure after looking at it. Fit is good.
> 
> I've bought straps before from AliExpress to get black buckles when the actual straps were cheaper than just buying a black G-Shock style buckle. Those were fine, too. Only G-Shock strap I've had a problem with in my AliExpress history was a combi-bracelet knock off that didn't really align properly with the holes on the watch, so I had to bend the spring bars in a bit. I had heard good things, so I probably got a bad one.
> 
> The spring bars the knock off's use are thinner than the stock ones, so you generally can't fit the Casio spring bars in. Doesn't really bother me, just an FYI.
> 
> The black set I got is here.
> 
> The transparent set is from this store.
> 
> Basically picked the cheapest in the color combo I wanted. There was a sale going on a month or so ago when I ordered them.


Thanks this is great info.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

smartcar8 said:


> Just curious why some of the black models (with grey markers) - have G-Shock in white on the dial and some versions have G-shock in an orange colour? thanks


Many of the black ones you see here are modded watches. The ones with G-Shock in orange on the dial were originally the camo version for instance. Here's mine with G-Shock in yellow, which is the GA2110SU-9A with a black strap and bezel:


----------



## MARVEL

I like the transparent version..


----------



## Inspire

For those that did the metal mod, what's the lug to lug for version 2 and version 3?


----------



## Ottone

Inspire said:


> For those that did the metal mod, what's the lug to lug for version 2 and version 3?


Version 3 = 54mm


----------



## babyivan

Put the GM5600/6900 strap on my 2100. Much better fit in the hole placement with this particular setup for me.


----------



## ean10775

I just picked up a couple go GA-2100s this weekend. I previously had a GST-S310-1A, but ultimately It was a little too flashy and definitely too large for my liking. The GA-2100 doesn't have all the same features and I definitely prefer solar, but I'll gladly trade those for the smaller size. The all black certainly looks cool, but I prefer the legibility of the transparent version. A positive display would make it just about perfect. I'll probably put the all black variant into a metal bezel and then move the transparent one into the black resin bezel and strap.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## noobiee

Hi guys,

i just bought the grey version, and would love to mod it with the metal bracelet. however i dont see much photos of it in the bracelet, just wondering if you guys can share which variant suits the grey best


----------



## d2mac

noobiee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i just bought the grey version, and would love to mod it with the metal bracelet. however i dont see much photos of it in the bracelet, just wondering if you guys can share which variant suits the grey best


----------



## ven

Might as well add my GA-2100SU-1AER Have a 5000 strap on the way from tiktox, just in case i dont get on with the standard strap.


----------



## ean10775

I'm definitely liking the transparent look more than I thought I would. Unfortunately the strap isn't nearly as comfortable as the black resin bands. It reminds me of those "jelly shoes" that girls wore in the 80s.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kGtc5K


----------



## xchen418




----------



## Ottone

xchen418 said:


> View attachment 15805858
> View attachment 15805860
> View attachment 15805861
> View attachment 15805862
> View attachment 15805863


U are the l u c k y one🤩


----------



## Vario

Love mine on a single pass strap Premium Watch Straps For G-Shock Watch | Award Winning Provider


----------



## T2Z

xchen418 said:


> View attachment 15805858
> View attachment 15805860
> View attachment 15805861
> View attachment 15805862
> View attachment 15805863





xchen418 said:


> View attachment 15805858
> View attachment 15805860
> View attachment 15805861
> View attachment 15805862
> View attachment 15805863


----------



## xchen418

T2Z said:


> I hate to say this, but your ROO is a fake. You had better delete the picture.


My ROO is fake? How so?


----------



## T2Z

xchen418 said:


> My ROO is fake? How so?


I sincerely apologize for my ignorance and previous wrong statement. 
I had never seen your ROO model before. Now I have checked the official AP website and have found that I was completely wrong.

Again, I feel so embarrassed and am very sorry for you. 
I will delete my statement soon.


----------



## xchen418

T2Z said:


> I sincerely apologize for my ignorance and previous wrong statement.
> I had never seen your ROO model before. Now I have checked the official AP website and have found that I was completely wrong.
> 
> Again, I feel so embarrassed and am very sorry for you.
> I will delete my statement soon.


All good. No worries. A relatively new model. This is the 26480ti that was released in late 2019 and became more available in summer time in 2020. I was put on the waitlist for a little while before i got it


----------



## MGMCC

ean10775 said:


> I'm definitely liking the transparent look more than I thought I would. Unfortunately the strap isn't nearly as comfortable as the black resin bands. It reminds me of those "jelly shoes" that girls wore in the 80s.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kGtc5K


I was disappointed with feel of the clear strap even though I really liked the look. So I got the blackout bezel and strap from PacParts and did the switch. I am really happy with the watch now, and the more visible central hands are a bonus for me over the regular blackout model.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Second watch that arrived today, after immense patience (two month wait) 

Removed the bezel.









Painted the AliEx... metal one, now we wait 🖌


----------



## ven

The 5000 strap came through and it was just a Casio generic 5000/5600 etc strap!! So exact same. 
Combi from tiktox was ordered and is now on.
Could not reuse the quick release without modding the combi, I have no intention of taking it off and swapping straps! So used normal spring pins which work fine.
Feels better on the wrist and no silly little 1" tail to try and tuck in a keeper. The original strap does let this G down IMO.


----------



## randb

ven said:


> The 5000 strap came through and it was just a Casio generic 5000/5600 etc strap!! So exact same.
> Combi from tiktox was ordered and is now on.
> Could not reuse the quick release without modding the combi, I have no intention of taking it off and swapping straps! So used normal spring pins which work fine.
> Feels better on the wrist and no silly little 1" tail to try and tuck in a keeper. The original strap does let this G down IMO.


I was curious if this would fit. Nice.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss

While at it opened it up and painted the minute markers as well.

Now really really liking it


----------



## ck2k01

Pfeffernuss said:


> While at it opened it up and painted the minute markers as well.
> 
> Now really really liking it
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15816060"]15816060[/ATTACH]


Great mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Pfeffernuss said:


> While at it opened it up and painted the minute markers as well.
> 
> Now really really liking it
> 
> View attachment 15816060


Yes, well done! Congrats💥🎸🎸💘


----------



## ven

randb said:


> I was curious if this would fit. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


It does and very well to. You cant easily use the quick release pins, but then........why would you need to. The straps let the casioak down a little imo. Thankfully the 5000 one(which on the package lists a lot more) was only £11. Just added to the spares or when someone may need one. If considering the combi.................DO IT! Transforms it in every way for the better(providing you get on with the combi........some dont).

Cheers


----------



## alpha.hall

Just a quick question, I've ordered a GA-2100-1AER from Amazon UK (because it is 40% cheaper than buying locally in Australia). Is there any difference between this and the GA-2100-1A?


----------



## Ottone

alpha.hall said:


> Just a quick question, I've ordered a GA-2100-1AER from Amazon UK (because it is 40% cheaper than buying locally in Australia). Is there any difference between this and the GA-2100-1A?


No. GA-2100-1AER is the same model worldwide.


----------



## Ottone

Ottone said:


> No. GA-2100-1AER is the same model worldwide.


p.s.
Please show us pics of the model you ordered.


----------



## Ottone

P.p.s









Casio GA-2100-1AER G-Shock Carbon Core Octagon Series Watch -Black : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Casio GA-2100-1AER G-Shock Carbon Core Octagon Series Watch -Black ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





Same model that i got.


----------



## alpha.hall

Ottone said:


> P.p.s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio GA-2100-1AER G-Shock Carbon Core Octagon Series Watch -Black : Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> 
> Shop Casio GA-2100-1AER G-Shock Carbon Core Octagon Series Watch -Black ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same model that i got.


This is the actual listing, sold by Amazon UK. 
https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B07WDD3YW9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
Thanks. So a -1A and a -1AER are identical, you think? I wonder why the different model numbers.


----------



## Ottone

There is the GA-2100-1A1ER , too. The all black one.


----------



## Ragl

Is this the beginnings of a G-Shock collection...?? Looks like I'm hooked........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ean10775

MGMCC said:


> I was disappointed with feel of the clear strap even though I really liked the look. So I got the blackout bezel and strap from PacParts and did the switch. I am really happy with the watch now, and the more visible central hands are a bonus for me over the regular blackout model.


i moved mine over to a titanium bracelet and am much happier.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kSTiHm


----------



## jbg7474

ean10775 said:


> i moved mine over to a titanium bracelet and am much happier.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kSTiHm


Bracelet source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

jbg7474 said:


> Bracelet source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliexpress


----------



## prateeko

Random question guys, I just got the 22mm strap adapter for my GA-2100-1AER from Jayandkays via eBay and when I put the adapters on there is a lot more wiggle/give than I saw in their video on YouTube. It loooks similar (included is a quick release bar) but I wonder if they shipped the wrong model since it’s rther loose (easily stick a fingernail inbetween the space when on the wrist).


Also, fair warning. I aordered the 1AER from Amazon.co.uk last year and they shipped all black model. I was forced to pay for return shipping and then they reimbursed it all. Very unhappy when I opened that box. And yes, it was sold and shipped by Amazon itself (not a third party shipped by Amazon).


----------



## natrmrz

Grey model still available for those that missed this G-Shock GA2110ET-8A is available again in U.S. - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Looks like they are back in stock.

Grey and blue


----------



## Ragl

a light mod..............










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## natrmrz

Loving the size of these "mini casioaks" and if anything, prefer it on my smaller wrist (6.25")

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## stuffgeek

Where can I get a black oem strap? Aftermarket straps are a shiner black than the original 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

stuffgeek said:


> Where can I get a black oem strap? Aftermarket straps are a shiner black than the original


Always authentic and model specific, though better deals can often be had on the Bay...

Casio GA-2100 Parts and Accessories


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I was waiting for these to come out forever and when they did, I feel like they sent them all to Amazon who put them up for $50 and they were gone in ten minutes.

I was happy to find one online at Reeds last week and it just arrived today:










My current 2100/2110 collection:


----------



## cjbiker

Ragl said:


> View attachment 15848359
> 
> 
> View attachment 15848361
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


What adapter and strap is that?


----------



## Sc300Es

Zumiez.com has the GA-2100 clear in stock


----------



## Ottovonn

Sc300Es said:


> Zumiez.com has the GA-2100 clear in stock


Just got mine from them a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

cjbiker said:


> What adapter and strap is that?


Hi, go here:





__





TryToBeTheBest Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller TryToBeTheBest Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com





And here:









8.65US $ 23% OFF|Quick Release Watch Strap For Men's Watch Bracelet Accessories Premium Grade Fkm Rubber Watch Band 20mm 22mm 24mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## aj11fan

Tripple black.
$99 shipped.
Free 2 day shipping.





__





G-SHOCK Carbon Core Analog Digital Black Watch


G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 all black watch featuring an analog digital dial supported by a 45.4mm octagonal resin case and strap. Official G-SHOCK Authorized Retailer. Enjoy free shipping and returns on all G-SHOCK orders. Delivers March 2020.




jrdunn.com





Transparent
$110 shipped.
Free 2 day shipping.





__





G-Shock White Semi-Transparent 48.5mm Watch GA2100SKE-7A


Shop digital and analog 48.5mm semi-transparent white watch from G-Shock. Authorized Official G-shock retailer. Free 2-day shipping.




jrdunn.com


----------



## mougino

natrmrz said:


> Loving the size of these "mini casioaks" and if anything, prefer it on my smaller wrist (6.25")
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if I missed it, but are there 2 different sizes/references of Casioak?? Which model are you calling "mini casioak"?


----------



## aj11fan

mougino said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are there 2 different sizes/references of Casioak?? Which model are you calling "mini casioak"?


The GMAS2100 are the smaller models (middle watch)


----------



## mougino

aj11fan said:


> The GMAS2100 are the smaller models (middle watch)


Wow thanks! I missed that  Going to order one rn! I got rid of my red casioak only because of the size, loved the form factor and features. The GMA-S2100 seems the best of both worlds! 

[edit] just ordered an all white for 77€


----------



## scrumpypaul

mougino said:


> Wow thanks! I missed that  Going to order one rn! I got rid of my red casioak only because of the size, loved the form factor and features. The GMA-S2100 seems the best of both worlds!
> 
> [edit] just ordered an all white for 77€


Link please


----------



## mougino

scrumpypaul said:


> Link please








Vente Montre Casio GMA-S2100-7AER - 4549526300424


MondialMontres : vente de montres en ligne. Découvrez notre sélection de montres ! Montre Casio GMA-S2100-7AER. Catégorie: Montres CASIO




www.mondialmontres.fr


----------



## scrumpypaul

That's a bargain Mougino


----------



## peterbee

aj11fan said:


> Tripple black.
> $99 shipped.
> Free 2 day shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Carbon Core Analog Digital Black Watch
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK GA2100-1A1 all black watch featuring an analog digital dial supported by a 45.4mm octagonal resin case and strap. Official G-SHOCK Authorized Retailer. Enjoy free shipping and returns on all G-SHOCK orders. Delivers March 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrdunn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transparent
> $110 shipped.
> Free 2 day shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock White Semi-Transparent 48.5mm Watch GA2100SKE-7A
> 
> 
> Shop digital and analog 48.5mm semi-transparent white watch from G-Shock. Authorized Official G-shock retailer. Free 2-day shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrdunn.com


Thanks! Triple black sold out on jrdunn, but available at:

$100 shipped
G-Shock Ana/Digi All Black ga2100-1a1 - Casio G-Shock wrist watch

$99 + shipping








G-Shock GA2100-1A1 Ana Digi Black Shock Resistant Watch | Dillard's


Shop for G-Shock GA2100-1A1 Ana Digi Black Shock Resistant Watch at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.




www.dillards.com










G-Shock GA2100 Watch – Windup Watch Shop


G-SHOCK’s new GA2100 series packs all the hard-wearing functionality you’d expect from the brand, but in a slim case, that’s unlike anything else they’ve released to date. An ana-digi that has been aptly nicknamed the “Casioak”, the GA2100 features a familiar octagonal shape, but a style all its...




windupwatchshop.com





I had to get one as I just got the grey, so the triple black was inevitable ?


----------



## erekose

New colors today


----------



## mike_right

erekose said:


> New colors today
> View attachment 15888623


 the one on the left remind me a Pelagos


----------



## aj11fan

Glad to see these can still be had for retail. Wish the nasa versions were this available.


----------



## ohhenry1

erekose said:


> New colors today
> View attachment 15888623


Whoa! Are we looking at official releases here, or are these mods we're looking at?


----------



## erekose

ohhenry1 said:


> Whoa! Are we looking at official releases here, or are these mods we're looking at?


These are official. Just out here in Japan last Saturday.


----------



## ohhenry1

Awesome. I happen to be living in Nagasaki right now. Do you have any Japanese online retailers you'd recommend for lowest price on these? I really don't know anything about buying watches in Japan, so if you have any advice, I'd welcome it.



erekose said:


> These are official. Just out here in Japan last Saturday.


----------



## erekose

ohhenry1 said:


> Awesome. I happen to be living in Nagasaki right now. Do you have any Japanese online retailers you'd recommend for lowest price on these? I really don't know anything about buying watches in Japan, so if you have any advice, I'd welcome it.


I buy my Gshocks from Amazon.


----------



## GaryK30

ABTW posted an article about the clear GA-2100.









Hands-On: Casio G-Shock 'Casi-Oak' GA2100SKE-7A Transparent Series Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new Casio G-Shock 'Casi-Oak' GA2100SKE-7A Transparent Series watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Rammus




----------



## BzB

swapped modules between the clear and stealth. the stealth module might be slightly more legible in the clear band.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

erekose said:


> New colors today
> View attachment 15888623


These are the first ones to grab my attention! What's the # for the one on the right?


----------



## babyivan

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> These are the first ones to grab my attention! What's the # for the one on the right?


GA-2100HC-4AJF
I ordered one last night from a Japan seller on ebay. A fantastic colorway, imo.

They are both part of the Hidden Coast series.









G-Shock Hidden Coast Series with GA-900HC/2000HC/2100HC


G-Shock Singapore and Japanese media announced the G-Shock Hidden Coast Series. This nature-themed collection of recent mid-size analog-digital models is




www.g-central.com


----------



## sodamonkey

babyivan said:


> GA-2100HC-4AJF
> I ordered one last night from a Japan seller on ebay. A fantastic colorway, imo.
> 
> They are both part of the Hidden Coast series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Hidden Coast Series with GA-900HC/2000HC/2100HC
> 
> 
> G-Shock Singapore and Japanese media announced the G-Shock Hidden Coast Series. This nature-themed collection of recent mid-size analog-digital models is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


I love the orange/green version! I'm gonna grab one in about a week's time from G-Shock UK

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan




----------



## sportura

Picked this up yesterday, just a quick note to thank all in this thread for passing along such great information.


----------



## Sc300Es

Hidden Coast Blue

G-SHOCK Limited Edition GA2100HC-2A Men's Watch


----------



## cousswrc

BzB said:


> swapped modules between the clear and stealth. the stealth module might be slightly more legible in the clear band.
> 
> View attachment 15897896


The black looks great now.


----------



## FROG

Wow. Whoever CASIO has on their team designing these new clear bezel color schemes is doing an incredible job, IMHO.

Something about the dials, cases, and the way the colors interact with the clear bezel looks extremely well thought out. Even if it is just a different colourway. They almost look a bit like high tech medical devices.

The price is right, too.


----------



## Ottone

Were the straps and bezels made of soft silicone or resin?


----------



## dgaddis

Sc300Es said:


> Hidden Coast Blue
> 
> G-SHOCK Limited Edition GA2100HC-2A Men's Watch


Just ordered! Thanks for posting this!! I just assumed we wouldn't get these in the States so I've been waiting for Sakura to make it available.

I'm after that blue dial and white markers and hands. Plan is to swap in a black bezel and a combi bracelet. May mod the digital display to positive too...


----------



## ck2k01

The aftermarket lume parts are rough, but I still dig them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Sc300Es said:


> Hidden Coast Blue
> 
> G-SHOCK Limited Edition GA2100HC-2A Men's Watch


The orange and green one is live now, as well!

G-SHOCK Analog-Digital GA2100HC-4A Men's Watch


----------



## Ragl

Mixing it up a wee bit..........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Does anyone know if these are official releases?

The video has been up since the 1st of may, but I have not seen them anywhere else.


----------



## monsters

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Does anyone know if these are official releases?
> 
> The video has been up since the 1st of may, but I have not seen them anywhere else.


Does not seem to be an official release. The poster of the video is a seller of aftermarket GA-2100 parts.


----------



## Ragl

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Does anyone know if these are official releases?
> 
> The video has been up since the 1st of may, but I have not seen them anywhere else.


Looking at their website, they are wanting some serious FX for their mildly modded Casioaks...........

www.tentimes.eu

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## dgaddis

New blue 'hidden coast' model came in today. Black bezel and combi bracelet inbound to swap out with the transparent pieces. Is there any way to "date" the watch with the code on the back? It's not the same format as the batch code on other G's I've had, but I know that not every G gets a batch code printed/engraved on it.


----------



## Ottone

Ragl said:


> Looking at their website, they are wanting some serious FX for their mildly modded Casioaks...........
> 
> www.tentimes.eu
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Yes, a painted GA-2100-1A1ER with strap adaptor.


----------



## Ottone

P.s. 349€....425$...!!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Ah ok, just someone trying to make a quick buck then I guess, definitely not official 



dgaddis said:


> New blue 'hidden coast' model came in today. Black bezel and combi bracelet inbound to swap out with the transparent pieces. Is there any way to "date" the watch with the code on the back? It's not the same format as the batch code on other G's I've had, but I know that not every G gets a batch code printed/engraved on it.


These models were just released. I'm guessing it was made about 3 months ago?


----------



## dgaddis

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> These models were just released. I'm guessing it was made about 3 months ago?


Yeah I know they're new, I ordered it the day it launched on the GShock website. Just curious if the code meant anything.


----------



## Ragl

Going with some contrasting colour and textures for the afternoon.........


----------



## dgaddis

Huge improvement! Now just waiting on the bracelet to get here!

Definitely going to invert the display, it's really terrible.


----------



## Ragl

dgaddis said:


> Huge improvement! Now just waiting on the bracelet to get here!
> 
> Definitely going to invert the display, it's really terrible.


Yes indeed, that really works, very sharp........  

That'll be another for the list of acquisitions then...........
Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Ottovonn

dgaddis said:


> Huge improvement! Now just waiting on the bracelet to get here!
> 
> Definitely going to invert the display, it's really terrible.


Whoa that looks nice with the black bezel. I'm oddly getting Tudor blue Pelagos vibes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> Huge improvement! Now just waiting on the bracelet to get here!
> 
> Definitely going to invert the display, it's really terrible.


Mine arrived today... I thought about doing what you're doing, making it black. But I like it on the OE transparent pieces.

Also, not sure if you're aware, but the combi will have some play at the lugs, as these quick release strapped G-Shocks actually have their lug holes further out. It works just fine nonetheless, if you don't mind it being a less than perfect fit.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

babyivan said:


> Mine arrived today... I thought about doing what you're doing, making it black. But I like it on the OE transparent pieces.
> 
> Also, not sure if you're aware, but the combi will have some play at the lugs, as these quick release strapped G-Shocks actually have their lug holes further out. It works just fine nonetheless, if you don't mind it being a less than perfect fit.


I actually prefer it on the oem strap and bezel, too. I am on the fence on getting one since I have 3 others I rarely wear. Anyway, looks good!


----------



## babyivan

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I actually prefer it on the oem strap and bezel, too. I am on the fence on getting one since I have 3 others I rarely wear. Anyway, looks good!


Thanks bud! Yeah, as of late I've been getting into these. Part of the attraction is that they are easy to sell should I get bored, lol.


----------



## dgaddis

babyivan said:


> Mine arrived today... I thought about doing what you're doing, making it black. But I like it on the OE transparent pieces.
> 
> Also, not sure if you're aware, but the combi will have some play at the lugs, as these quick release strapped G-Shocks actually have their lug holes further out. It works just fine nonetheless, if you don't mind it being a less than perfect fit.


Dang, I did not know that...that may drive me bananas. How's the stock black strap feel compared to other G's? More like the 5610 or more like a GW-5000? Somewhere in between maybe?


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> Dang, I did not know that...that may drive me bananas. How's the stock black strap feel compared to other G's? More like the 5610 or more like a GW-5000? Somewhere in between maybe?


I would say that the translucent strap is a little more plasticy than a traditional black strap, but not too far off. And it's not something that I think will bother you, unless you're particular.

You can always grab the all black ga2100 strap from pacparts, which has the proper quick release style that you need. That strap is pretty good, even a little softer than the 5610, and the buckle on the all black is frosted, which is much preferred (by me, at least) over the chrome one.

Of course, they are not as cheap as the 5610 ones, as casio hiked the price on the newer style straps.


----------



## PuYang

Sorry, random question, might have been answered before.

I recently ordered (yet to arrive) GA2100 SKE and the DW5600 SKE with the transparent straps / bezels. I know straps will turn yellow at some point, but do the bezels turn yellow too?

My backup plan is to order the standard black GA2100 straps when my straps turn yellow, or dye them black/smoked transparent. But I really like the transparent bezels and don't want to alter them.

This question applies to the blue hidden coast model posted above as well, with the transparent bezel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ragl

Ragl said:


> Hi, go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryToBeTheBest Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller TryToBeTheBest Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Firstly, apologies, I proffered duff intel regarding those adapters, these are the actual ones that I have used:









20.99US $ 30% OFF|For 22mm GA2100 GA2110 Watch Strap Rose Gold Black Silver Metal Stainless Steel Adapters for GM5600 Connect Case Bezel to Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The adapters that I originally recommended are, well, unfortunately....rubbish!! How do I know, I bought some and found out the hard way. The ones in the link above are a far better fit, have quick release spring bars and look better, needless to say I have reordered to cover my faux pas.

hope that this helps and have a great weekend.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## dgaddis

Ragl said:


> Firstly, apologies, I proffered duff intel regarding those adapters, these are the actual ones that I have used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.99US $ 30% OFF|For 22mm GA2100 GA2110 Watch Strap Rose Gold Black Silver Metal Stainless Steel Adapters for GM5600 Connect Case Bezel to Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The adapters that I originally recommended are, well, unfortunately....rubbish!! How do I know, I bought some and found out the hard way. The ones in the link above are a far better fit, have quick release spring bars and look better, needless to say I have reordered to cover my faux pas.
> 
> hope that this helps and have a great weekend.
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Why not just get the Jays & Kays adapters??


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

PuYang said:


> Sorry, random question, might have been answered before.
> 
> I recently ordered (yet to arrive) GA2100 SKE and the DW5600 SKE with the transparent straps / bezels. I know straps will turn yellow at some point, but do the bezels turn yellow too?
> 
> My backup plan is to order the standard black GA2100 straps when my straps turn yellow, or dye them black/smoked transparent. But I really like the transparent bezels and don't want to alter them.
> 
> This question applies to the blue hidden coast model posted above as well, with the transparent bezel.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Here is a pic of a clear G I've had for a couple of years next to some newer clear ones. It definitely will turn yellow over time but it never really bothered me because it doesn't look dirty like some lighter colored resin does when it ages. I leave all of my watches on top of my dresser and my place gets quite a bit of sun. I'm wondering if keeping them out of the light might keep them looking fresher longer?


----------



## dgaddis

Gonna wear the new hidden coast model today w/the black bezel.


----------



## Ragl

dgaddis said:


> Why not just get the Jays & Kays adapters??


Simples...£6.00 versus £34.00.....

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## PuYang

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Here is a pic of a clear G I've had for a couple of years next to some newer clear ones. It definitely will turn yellow over time but it never really bothered me because it doesn't look dirty like some lighter colored resin does when it ages. I leave all of my watches on top of my dresser and my place gets quite a bit of sun. I'm wondering if keeping them out of the light might keep them looking fresher longer?


Thank you for the photo! Sorta sad to see the whole thing turns yellow... I will probably do more research on dyeing them in the future then. (Hoping black dye will hide most of the yellowing)


----------



## dgaddis

£18


PuYang said:


> Thank you for the photo! Sorta sad to see the whole thing turns yellow... I will probably do more research on dyeing them in the future then. (Hoping black dye will hide most of the yellowing)


Just buy black parts.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

dgaddis said:


> Just buy black parts.


^^this^^

Honestly, with the black innards it will be a lot less noticeable, especially on wrist (seeing skin instead of a bright white table through it). If you think the yellowing might bother you just swap it to black... or buy a black one to begin with.


----------



## babyivan

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Here is a pic of a clear G I've had for a couple of years next to some newer clear ones. It definitely will turn yellow over time but it never really bothered me because it doesn't look dirty like some lighter colored resin does when it ages. I leave all of my watches on top of my dresser and my place gets quite a bit of sun. I'm wondering if keeping them out of the light might keep them looking fresher longer?
> 
> View attachment 15921063


I keep all of my jellys/transparents in a window-*less* watch box. Light/sun I think does promote yellowing. Maybe sweat too, idk.


----------



## chimin

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Here is a pic of a clear G I've had for a couple of years next to some newer clear ones. It definitely will turn yellow over time but it never really bothered me because it doesn't look dirty like some lighter colored resin does when it ages. I leave all of my watches on top of my dresser and my place gets quite a bit of sun. I'm wondering if keeping them out of the light might keep them looking fresher longer?
> 
> View attachment 15921063


thanks for sharing, as per babyivan, in my (edit: limited!) experience, defo best to keep 'em in dark when not in use.


----------



## PuYang

dgaddis said:


> £18
> 
> Just buy black parts.





fresh eddie fresh said:


> ^^this^^
> 
> Honestly, with the black innards it will be a lot less noticeable, especially on wrist (seeing skin instead of a bright white table through it). If you think the yellowing might bother you just swap it to black... or buy a black one to begin with.


Honestly, I impulse bought both Skeleton models BECAUSE of the transparent cases (I love the aesthetic). I also considered the Hidden Coast model for the transparent case as well. The solid cases currently don't interest me that much.

My plan to dye it is so they at least become "Smoked" Transparent. I don't want to go all the way to opaque 

I got the idea from Gsyoku's video. The result looks pretty great (but I still prefer the original clear/white look).


----------



## candy287

wish the blue/ clear is available in canada..


----------



## KarleoneSub16610

I discovered this thread yesterday and learnt a lot on the different models and mods! 
Here is my new watch alert I picked yesterday!!


----------



## babyivan

On the alternate blue strap


----------



## babyivan




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## babyivan

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 15925688


Nice shot!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

babyivan said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you so much!! 😊


----------



## ohhenry1

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 15925688


Fresh!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

ohhenry1 said:


> Fresh!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is the blue one:


----------



## dgaddis

Anyone put a GW-5000 strap on one of these yet?


----------



## Kudarat

Here's mine folks










"From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?"


----------



## L&W

Got mine hidden coast today. Love it so far. 😎


----------



## ck2k01

L&W said:


> Got mine hidden coast today. Love it so far.
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15933210"]15933210[/ATTACH][/ATTACH type="full" alt="15933211"]15933211[/ATTACH]


 indeed.

Go 'Canes?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

ck2k01 said:


> indeed.
> 
> Go 'Canes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah ?⛱


----------



## mougino

Kudarat said:


> Here's mine folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?"


Wow, did you paint the indices yourself?  awesome job!


----------



## Kudarat

mougino said:


> Wow, did you paint the indices yourself?  awesome job!


No Sir! Bought it custom-steel royal oak bezel on rubber straps with rainbow indices. Thanks anyway 

*From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?


----------



## mougino

Kudarat said:


> No Sir! Bought it custom-steel royal oak bezel on rubber straps with rainbow indices. Thanks anyway
> 
> *From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?


Cool! Would you have a link pls?


----------



## Kudarat

mougino said:


> Cool! Would you have a link pls?


eBay










*From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Kudarat said:


> eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?


you paid how much?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kudarat

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> you paid how much?!?!?!?!?!?!


Around USD465 😅😅🤣


----------



## dgaddis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> you paid how much?!?!?!?!?!?!


GA-2100's with ~$80 worth of parts from Aliexpress regularly go for $300+ to the uniformed.

Here's the kit if anyone wants to make one for themselves :: 71.12US $ 39% OFF|GA2100 3rd Modified Accessories Strap GA 2100 Gen3 Rubber Strap Metal Stainless Steel Adapter for Casio G SHOCK GA2100 2110|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Kudarat said:


> Around USD465 😅😅🤣


Even if I was wealthy I wouldn't overpay by so much!


----------



## PuYang

Just received my GA2100 SKE today~

I was really worried it would be too large for me, but ended up being ok. (Wrist shot of course makes it look larger, but there is still a fair bit of distance before lug overhang).

Next to my Speedy for size comparison (GA2100 is a bit larger). The DW5600 is slightly elevated so it looks bigger in the photo, but is actually the smallest of the 3.

Overall, I think the GA2100 is more comfortable than the DW5600, but the square feels more... "classic" Gshock / Casio.


----------



## ohhenry1

PuYang said:


> Just received my GA2100 SKE today~
> 
> I was really worried it would be too large for me, but ended up being ok. (Wrist shot of course makes it look larger, but there is still a fair bit of distance before lug overhang).
> 
> Next to my Speedy for size comparison (GA2100 is a bit larger). The DW5600 is slightly elevated so it looks bigger in the photo, but is actually the smallest of the 3.
> 
> Overall, I think the GA2100 is more comfortable than the DW5600, but the square feels more... "classic" Gshock / Casio.
> 
> View attachment 15935730


Nice! For reference, how big is your wrist?


----------



## PuYang

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! For reference, how big is your wrist?


Pretty much exactly 6" (fairly small!)

My wrist shape is... slightly? flat? It has a wider cross-section (not as round).

I can wear watches up to a lug width of about 50mm without overhang. (But prefer to stay at 48mm or below)

EDIT:
The GA2100 would definitely be 'oversized' for my personal tastes... if it wasn't a Gshock


----------



## Kudarat

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Even if I was wealthy I wouldn't overpay by so much!


"A FOOL and his money are soon parted.."

Sorry AFAIK imma fool when it comes to G-Shocks (certain models only of course. Others I wouldn't even look at )

P.S Those models would be 6900s, 5600s and of course the Casioak


----------



## Kudarat

Kudarat said:


> "A FOOL and his money are soon parted.."
> 
> Sorry AFAIK imma fool when it comes to G-Shocks (certain models only of course. Others I wouldn't even look at )
> 
> P.S Those models would be 6900s, 5600s and of course the Casioak


Well the GWG-1000 too (drool)


----------



## PuYang

Swapped the tang buckle on both my Gshocks for Barton's 20mm buckles. The ~1mm extra length on the Barton buckles makes the Gshocks SOOOO much more comfortable for me.

Originally, one hole was ever so slightly too tight (but bearable), and one hole down was wayyy too loose. This buckle change allows it to be JUST RIGHT :]


----------



## Ottovonn

PuYang said:


> Swapped the tang buckle on both my Gshocks for Barton's 20mm buckles. The ~1mm extra length on the Barton buckles makes the Gshocks SOOOO much more comfortable for me.
> 
> Originally, one hole was ever so slightly too tight (but bearable), and one hole down was wayyy too loose. This buckle change allows it to be JUST RIGHT :]
> 
> View attachment 15936118
> View attachment 15936119


That's a nice mod. I have the clear ga-2100 and don't like the buckle. I prefer the old kind of buckle on a square, not the GA-2100.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastworm

How's everyone GA-2100 hand pointing precision to the indices?

Even when i did the calibration at 0:00 hours mark, mine appears to be slightly pointing to the left of center (still within 12 marker). I thought if i move the hand once to the right so it should point mid, but then it will point slightly to the right side of 12 (still within 12 marker). It just won't point exactly mid. Therefore, the hand pointing precision to the other indices also slightly 'off' to the slight left.

This is my first and i wonder if is this normal for an entry level price point G-Shock?

Hope for advise from you owners, thanks


----------



## BinomialSpider

eastworm said:


> How's everyone GA-2100 hand pointing precision to the indices?
> 
> Even when i did the calibration at 0:00 hours mark, mine appears to be slightly pointing to the left (although stil pointing towards 12 marker). I thought if i move the hand once to the right so it should point mid, then it will point slightly to the right side of 12 (still within 12 marker). It just won't point exactly mid. Therefore, the hand pointing precision to the other indices also slightly 'off' to the slight left.
> 
> This is my first and i wonder if is this normal for an entry level price point G-Shock?
> 
> Hope for advise from you owners, thanks


The minute hand on my GA2100 points slightly right of center. Since the hand updates every 20 seconds, I figured slightly-to-the-right made more sense than adjusting it to be slightly to the left.


----------



## eastworm

BinomialSpider said:


> The minute hand on my GA2100 points slightly right of center. Since the hand updates every 20 seconds, I figured slightly-to-the-right made more sense than adjusting it to be slightly to the left.


If i calibrate the minute hand slight to the right, then the hour hand will not align with the minute hand, it points slight left by default and no way i can adjust the hour hand. *facepalm

So this is normal for most GA-2100? Or this is just my watch that the hand could not point exactly mid to the marker?


----------



## BinomialSpider

eastworm said:


> If i calibrate the minute hand slight to the right, then the hour hand will not align with the minute hand, it points slight left by default and no way i can adjust the hour hand. *facepalm
> 
> So this is normal for most GA-2100? Or this is just my watch that the hand could not point exactly mid to the marker?


I cannot get the hour and minute hands to line up exactly at 12:00, if that is what you are asking.

But, note that if the minute hand moves every 20 seconds, then a minute hand that hits mid to marker at 0 seconds will be 1/3 of a minute off at 19 seconds. I just assumed the Casio designers realized this and set the minute hand positions to 10, 30, and 50 second, splitting the difference.

If that's correct, then you should zero your minute hand position to 10 seconds, or slightly to the right, rather than to 50 seconds, or slightly to the left.


----------



## sodamonkey

eastworm said:


> How's everyone GA-2100 hand pointing precision to the indices?
> 
> Even when i did the calibration at 0:00 hours mark, mine appears to be slightly pointing to the left (although stil pointing towards 12 marker). I thought if i move the hand once to the right so it should point mid, then it will point slightly to the right side of 12 (still within 12 marker). It just won't point exactly mid. Therefore, the hand pointing precision to the other indices also slightly 'off' to the slight left.
> 
> This is my first and i wonder if is this normal for an entry level price point G-Shock?
> 
> Hope for advise from you owners, thanks


I've never actually noticed on mine!

But then I just set the digital time and let the hands do their thing. You've made me want to check now 😂


----------



## eastworm

BinomialSpider said:


> I cannot get the hour and minute hands to line up exactly at 12:00, if that is what you are asking.
> 
> But, note that if the minute hand moves every 20 seconds, then a minute hand that hits mid to marker at 0 seconds will be 1/3 of a minute off at 19 seconds. I just assumed the Casio designers realized this and set the minute hand positions to 10, 30, and 50 second, splitting the difference.
> 
> If that's correct, then you should zero your minute hand position to 10 seconds, or slightly to the right, rather than to 50 seconds, or slightly to the left.


Erm, i do not understand the second and third paragraph. I'm saying based on calibration at 0:00 (12:00) marks for both hand.

Appreciate your reply though 



sodamonkey said:


> I've never actually noticed on mine!
> 
> But then I just set the digital time and let the hands do their thing. You've made me want to check now 😂


Haha i might be a bit OCD on this, but i really curious if that's normal for gshock analog. Perhaps report in if yours are the same.

P/S: found below discussion by doing some searches, so it seems this is a common issue.
GA-2100 minute hand inconsistently lining up


----------



## aj11fan

Macy’s has friends family extra 25% off gshocks, 2100s included. I’ve seen the skeleton and navy versions at my local Macy’s so items may vary.


----------



## dgaddis

I mean it's a $100 watch, how much perfection can you really expect?

That said, mine appears to be perfectly aligned.

EDIT to add - maybe there's enough wiggle room w/the placement of the indices you could get yours aligned exactly perfect? See the disassembly video here to see how the markers come off ::


----------



## cjbiker

PuYang said:


> Swapped the tang buckle on both my Gshocks for Barton's 20mm buckles. The ~1mm extra length on the Barton buckles makes the Gshocks SOOOO much more comfortable for me.
> 
> Originally, one hole was ever so slightly too tight (but bearable), and one hole down was wayyy too loose. This buckle change allows it to be JUST RIGHT :]
> 
> View attachment 15936118
> View attachment 15936119


Brilliant idea, but the buckle on my GA2100 appears to be 19mm. Also, on the blue GA, the plastic buckle doesn't seem to be removable.


----------



## sportura

BzB said:


> swapped modules between the clear and stealth. the stealth module might be slightly more legible in the clear band.
> 
> View attachment 15897896


I really like the swap that you did here and am thinking of buying a Clear so that I can get the module that will be easier to read in my Stealth.

Can you post some additional photos of your Stealth with the Clear module? Perhaps some outdoor shots too?


----------



## PuYang

cjbiker said:


> Brilliant idea, but the buckle on my GA2100 appears to be 19mm. Also, on the blue GA, the plastic buckle doesn't seem to be removable.


You are correct, it is 19mm. I didn't even notice the gap until a few hours later xD

Normally this type of inconsistency would bother me, especially if it was at the watch's lugs. But I can overlook the 1mm gap on the buckle end, especially at the cost of greatly improved comfort :]


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

PuYang said:


> You are correct, it is 19mm. I didn't even notice the gap until a few hours later xD
> 
> Normally this type of inconsistency would bother me, especially if it was at the watch's lugs. But I can overlook the 1mm gap on the buckle end, especially at the cost of greatly improved comfort :]


I couldn't find any 19mm buckles neither, but 20mm seems to work alright. And if the gaps do bother anyone you could just fill them up with a tiny o'ring.


----------



## dgaddis

Getting there! Combi came in today and it's on. Digital display invert will happen tonight!

It is _so_ much more comfortable on the combi vs the stock 'jellie' strap. The blue strap did look cool though.

As has been previously discussed, there are some differences between the spring bars on the GA-2100 and the squares. I got a set of spring bars from TikTox along with the bracelet, the middle section is the same diameter on both, but the QR bar has fatter ends. ALSO, the fat middle part of the springbar on the QR bars spans the full 16mm lug width. So the 'old' spring bar does have a bit of wiggle in the lugs, but you really don't notice it on wrist. There is a smidge of a gap between the bezel and endlink, but it's not noticeable on wrist, and is even the stock strap had a bit of a gap as well.

I'm thinking about notching the endlink to allow use of the QR springbar. Gotta look at the tools I have available and see if it's feasible without a high risk of FUBARing the endlink.










Here's the gap between the endlink and bezel, at it's max with the best angle to look through it.









Here it is on wrist.









Here's the springbars for comparison.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

cjbiker said:


> Also, on the blue GA, the plastic buckle doesn't seem to be removable.


Everything is removable, you just can't put it back on sometimes. Haha. I have a couple non-G Casios I've added metal buckles to that I had to cut the old plastic buckles off of... the springbars are all bar and no spring. ?


----------



## dgaddis

Display inversion successful! More details tomorrow...it's bed time.


----------



## dgaddis

OK, some details on the LCD display invert. In theory it's super simple - take the module apart, remove the rear polarizing filter from the LCD, apply a new filter, put it back together. In practice however it's very fiddly annoying work because there's some TINY parts to deal with.

Things to know if you're interested in doing this yourself. Firstly, watch the disassembly video I linked to a few posts back. Pay particular attention around the 4:24 point when he points out some TINY TINY TINY gold springs - DO NOT LOSE THESE. They are unimaginatively tiny and if you don't know they're there you'll lose them without even knowing you had them to start with. There are four tiny springs, and they're not all the same size so pay attention to that as well.

To invert the display I changed the rear polarizing filter on the LCD. This flips the display and still allows you to read the display while wearing polarized sunglasses. The filters themselves are a thin but fairly rigid piece of plastic. The reflector is a super thin mirror-like film that's applied to the very back of the rear polarizing filter, it's the background of the display essentially. When you buy a new polarizing filter, get the same one I used because it comes with a reflector already applied, it's this one here :: Polarization.com

You remove the polarizing filter from the LCD, then lay it on the new piece of filter and orient it so it blacks out - then cut out the new filter in that orientation. FYI because both the old and new polarizing filters have reflectors applied you'll have to peel some of the reflector off of each so you can see through them to see which orientation gives you the blackout. I had to put my old filter on the new one at a 45 degree angle.

Make sure you clean any left over adhesive off the back of the LCD, then stick the new one on there, put it all back together again.

This was my 2nd display I've inverted, so I had a better idea of what I was doing this time and didn't really have any issues. The only problem I had is one of the backplate screws started stripping on me, it's still usable but whenever the watch needs a battery I'm gonna have to get some new screws. I didn't lose any springs at least! FYI you can buy some 0.5mm diameter and 1.1mm long springs from Dependable Spring Company on Etsy, a package of 25 for about $15 - I had to do that with my first display I flipped because I lost all the springs.

On to pictures!

BEFORE - about as good as it gets









If you don't have it angled just right you can't see s***









AFTER - so much better!









The LCD is much larger than the little bit you can actually see on the watch.









Side profile of the LCD, you can see the polarizing filters on the front and back.









Old polarizing filter and reflector on the sheet of the new filter and reflector. The new reflector is more transparent, but there's a bright white piece of plastic that sits behind the LCD so the display still looks great and WAY better than the negative.









Here you can see the LCD sitting in the module. That plastic piece on the side, that sits on top of (behind) the LCD - DO NOT REMOVE IT UNTIL AFTER YOU HAVE REMOVED THE TINY SPRINGS.









So much better!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

dgaddis said:


> OK, some details on the LCD display invert. In theory it's super simple - take the module apart, remove the rear polarizing filter from the LCD, apply a new filter, put it back together. In practice however it's very fiddly annoying work because there's some TINY parts to deal with.
> 
> Things to know if you're interested in doing this yourself. Firstly, watch the disassembly video I linked to a few posts back. Pay particular attention around the 4:24 point when he points out some TINY TINY TINY gold screws - DO NOT LOSE THESE. They are unimaginatively tiny and if you don't know they're there you'll lose them without even knowing you had them to start with. There are four tiny springs, and they're not all the same size so pay attention to that as well.
> 
> To invert the display I changed the rear polarizing filter on the LCD. This flips the display and still allows you to read the display while wearing polarized sunglasses. The filters themselves are a thin but fairly rigid piece of plastic. The reflector is a super thin mirror-like film that's applied to the very back of the rear polarizing filter, it's the background of the display essentially. When you buy a new polarizing filter, get the same one I used because it comes with a reflector already applied, it's this one here :: Polarization.com
> 
> You remove the polarizing filter from the LCD, then lay it on the new piece of filter and orient it so it blacks out - then cut out the new filter in that orientation. FYI because both the old and new polarizing filters have reflectors applied you'll have to peel some of the reflector off of each so you can see through them to see which orientation gives you the blackout. I had to put my old filter on the new one at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> Make sure you clean any left over adhesive off the back of the LCD, then stick the new one on there, put it all back together again.
> 
> This was my 2nd display I've inverted, so I had a better idea of what I was doing this time and didn't really have any issues. The only problem I had is one of the backplate screws started stripping on me, it's still usable but whenever the watch needs a battery I'm gonna have to get some new screws. I didn't lose any springs at least! FYI you can buy some 0.5mm diameter and 1.1mm long springs from Dependable Spring Company on Etsy, a package of 25 for about $15 - I had to do that with my first display I flipped because I lost all the springs.
> 
> On to pictures!
> 
> BEFORE - about as good as it gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have it angled just right you can't see s***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER - so much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCD is much larger than the little bit you can actually see on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side profile of the LCD, you can see the polarizing filters on the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old polarizing filter and reflector on the sheet of the new filter and reflector. The new reflector is more transparent, but there's a bright white piece of plastic that sits behind the LCD so the display still looks great and WAY better than the negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the LCD sitting in the module. That plastic piece on the side, that sits on top of (behind) the LCD - DO NOT REMOVE IT UNTIL AFTER YOU HAVE REMOVED THE TINY SPRINGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much better!


Good job! I think you're the first one to pull this off. Someone tried it earlier in this thread but ended up breaking the LCD and it sounded like it simply wasn't possible on these.


----------



## dgaddis

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Good job! I think you're the first one to pull this off. Someone tried it earlier in this thread but ended up breaking the LCD and it sounded like it simply wasn't possible on these.


I must have either missed that post or forgot about it haha.

I used a sharp, thin knife to lift one corner of the filter then tweezers to grip it and pull it loose. Came off pretty easy and the only glue residue left behind was at the corner where the knife had slipped in, the rest of the glue stuck to the filter.


----------



## BlueRibbon

dgaddis said:


> I must have either missed that post or forgot about it haha.
> 
> I used a sharp, thin knife to lift one corner of the filter then tweezers to grip it and pull it loose. Came off pretty easy and the only glue residue left behind was at the corner where the knife had slipped in, the rest of the glue stuck to the filter.


You're the Wes Montgomery of GA-2100 modding, hehe ;-) (Legendary guitarist Wes Montgomery taught himself hitherto unknown ways of playing the guitar because he was blissfully unaware that they were technically "impossible" )


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

Excuse the sawdust. This is my domed sapphire mod. Pretty sure I managed to wreck the wr in the process.. I pinched the crystal gasket and the replacement seems a hair too thin. So far, no luck sourcing a OEM replacement, so will have to do for the moment.


----------



## TheBigBurrito

ck2k01 said:


> The aftermarket lume parts are rough, but I still dig them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we get a lume shot, please?


----------



## natrmrz

Anyone see this? G-Shock GM-2100 Metal-Covered Stainless Steel "CasiOak" is reportedly planned for release - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog

Although release is TBD, them going metal now is def sooner than I thought they would. I'm not complaining though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

TheBigBurrito said:


> Can we get a lume shot, please?


Sure!

Quick day lume shot.










While the aftermarket indices lume lasts longer than the stock lume on the hands (as seen in the photo), and I like the general idea, it's hard for me to recommend these at the $30-50 going rate due to QC issues with both of mine.

Specifically, the 11 index on the green seems to have chipped itself (as pictured), and my blue indices piece has rough lume application on some of the indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

natrmrz said:


> Anyone see this? G-Shock GM-2100 Metal-Covered Stainless Steel "CasiOak" is reportedly planned for release - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog
> 
> Although release is TBD, them going metal now is def sooner than I thought they would. I'm not complaining though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look fire 

I'd consider trading up for one. I think the grey steel dial one speaks to me most.

I'll be curious to see what the forthcoming new variants of the smaller Casioaks look like (as also mentioned in the linked post). My wife adores her beige one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

ck2k01 said:


> Those look fire
> 
> I'd consider trading up for one. I think the grey steel dial one speaks to me most.
> 
> I'll be curious to see what the forthcoming new variants of the smaller Casioaks look like (as also mentioned in the linked post). My wife adores her beige one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go check the thread all about the new metal covered versions :: Metal CasiOak !!


----------



## ck2k01

dgaddis said:


> Go check the thread all about the new metal covered versions :: Metal CasiOak !!


Thanks for the heads up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan




----------



## Realize

Ok guys, I could use some honest advice. I had a GA2100 redout for less than a week several months ago. My autistic nephew took it and colored the hands, so I gave it to him.

The thing is, when I had it, I was honestly underwhelmed. I like the astetics of it, but imo it is just not as good as my GA800. Should I take the plunge and get another? I am eyeing the black/yellow, blue/gray, and green/orange.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1

Realize said:


> Ok guys, I could use some honest advice. I had a GA2100 redout for less than a week several months ago. My autistic nephew took it and colored the hands, so I gave it to him.
> 
> The thing is, when I had it, I was honestly underwhelmed. I like the astetics of it, but imo it is just not as good as my GA800. Should I take the plunge and get another? I am eyeing the black/yellow, blue/gray, and green/orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Maybe wait until the newly leaked metal ones get released?


----------



## Realize

ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe wait until the newly leaked metal ones get released?


For me the metal on any G is meh. Imo the beauty in a G is being super lightweight but tough as a tank.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof

Realize said:


> Ok guys, I could use some honest advice. I had a GA2100 redout for less than a week several months ago. My autistic nephew took it and colored the hands, so I gave it to him.
> 
> The thing is, when I had it, I was honestly underwhelmed. I like the astetics of it, but imo it is just not as good as my GA800. Should I take the plunge and get another? I am eyeing the black/yellow, blue/gray, and green/orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I've got the black stealth one and I've got mixed feelings about it. I knows that GA2100 is watchfam favourite, but for now I think that a lot of other G-Shocks deserve more praise than this one.

Wysłane z mojego M2007J20CG przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mougino

Realize said:


> Ok guys, I could use some honest advice. I had a GA2100 redout for less than a week several months ago. My autistic nephew took it and colored the hands, so I gave it to him.
> 
> The thing is, when I had it, I was honestly underwhelmed. I like the astetics of it, but imo it is just not as good as my GA800. Should I take the plunge and get another? I am eyeing the black/yellow, blue/gray, and green/orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I was underwhelmed with my red Casioak too and ended up giving it away.
I'm thinking maybe it was because of the large diameter, didn't make the whole "thinnest G-Shock" argument consistent IMO...
So here we are 6 months later and I'm giving a try to the (even thinner) GMA-S2100 'mini Casioak'. I'm waiting for it, we'll see if the feeling is different.


----------



## sodamonkey

Realize said:


> Ok guys, I could use some honest advice. I had a GA2100 redout for less than a week several months ago. My autistic nephew took it and colored the hands, so I gave it to him.
> 
> The thing is, when I had it, I was honestly underwhelmed. I like the astetics of it, but imo it is just not as good as my GA800. Should I take the plunge and get another? I am eyeing the black/yellow, blue/gray, and green/orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I bought a red when they first appeared, because it looked the "maddest" of the initial three models.

It didn't stay with me long though. I love the actual GA-2100 as a watch, lightweight, good looking and a comfortable fit. What I didn't get on with was the virtually impossible to see digital display, and actually the same thing with the Day hand. Not the hand itself but the printed day markers were too close in colour to the rest of the face and nearly invisible!

I've now got the clear SKE-7 and the HC-4, both of which are brilliant!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

A Shock weekend...............










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## WatchMachine

Nice strap


----------



## Wolfsatz

Fathers Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ck2k01

Ragl said:


> A Shock weekend...............
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15949802"]15949802[/ATTACH]
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Excellent strap game and collection 

That gray waffle strap in the middle is particularly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

ck2k01 said:


> Excellent strap game and collection
> 
> That gray waffle strap in the middle is particularly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks CK.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Wolfsatz

G Shock GA 2100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Realize

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish Casio would make this version!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## mougino

I wish they'd make this one official: (mod found on Internet)








I had the original red one and it was barely legible.


----------



## aj11fan

Retail



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-analog-digital-black-resin-strap-watch-45.4mm?ID=10203936&CategoryID=47665


----------



## podunkeric

My grey was just a little too bland, so I LeBron-ed it. The watch was just boring with the all grey colorway. I have never owned a gold colored watch, and the real LeBron AP will never happen for me, so I put this guy together.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

I gave the strap on my clear GA2100 the "boiling water in a coffee cup" treatment in order to give it a little more curve to better conform to my skinny wrist. Worked great for the strap, but the keeper didn't like it so much. After I put the strap back on the watch and tried putting it on my wrist, I noticed that I couldn't fit the tail end of the strap through the keeper. It looked a little deformed. So, I thought I could toss it back in the hot water and stretch it out.










Nope, as soon as it hit the hot water it shriveled right up! Oops!

Pacparts to the rescue, I've got a new keeper on order. Until then, I borrowed the keeper of a DW5600.


----------



## ck2k01

Switched back from a Casioak metal case to the stock shell, though kept the blue lume indices piece (dual colored lume is kinda fun).


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## Metropolis

ck2k01 said:


> Switched back from a Casioak metal case to the stock shell, though kept the blue lume indices piece (dual colored lume is kinda fun).
> 
> View attachment 16103651
> 
> 
> View attachment 16103652
> 
> 
> View attachment 16103653


Those are great pics. I might add that color to my want list now.


----------



## ck2k01

Many thanks 🙏 I've got a black square, so it's nice to have the gray oak for when I'm in a lighter/airier mood. Happy to recommend it 👊


----------



## Scbr24

Does anyone have the yellow and the black ones? If so, could you please swap the straps and post a photo? ?  I haven't been able to find a pic and I got an itch for that colorway. This is the closest I've found but it's not the same.

















Also, how does the articulation of the first link of the combi bracelet compares to the one of the OEM strap? In other words, is the actual lug to lug with the combi bracelet longer than the one with the OEM strap?


----------



## Pete26

I have the orange and green coastal on the way. Got it for 50% off at an Australian distributor.


----------



## Pete26

And I just bought the blue one, trying to add some colour to my collection. So 2 for the price of one, both at half price.


----------



## Pete26

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 15925688


Love that colour way.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Pete26 said:


> Love that colour way.











Me too! So glad I picked it up! 😊


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Scbr24 said:


> Does anyone have the yellow and the black ones? If so, could you please swap the straps and post a photo? ?  I haven't been able to find a pic and I got an itch for that colorway. This is the closest I've found but it's not the same.
> View attachment 16139535
> 
> View attachment 16139537
> 
> 
> Also, how does the articulation of the first link of the combi bracelet compares to the one of the OEM strap? In other words, is the actual lug to lug with the combi bracelet longer than the one with the OEM strap?



I used to own the yellow one and a black bezel and strap and tried swapping the strap alone but it didn't look good to me because of where/how the strap & bezel connected. I ended up wearing it with either the black bezel and strap or just in it's original yellow form instead. Unfortunately I never took pics with the yellow bezel and black straps though, sorry..











edit: I just realized I do have these pics with a black metal bezel from Alliexpress, perhaps this helps a bit?


----------



## Pete26

I got these two today, I think they are great. Got them for 50% off, so 2 for the price of 1.


----------



## odinslostcandy

My two 2100s.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

3 new options






















They are already listed on zibi.pl


----------



## sodamonkey

wrsmith said:


> 3 new options
> View attachment 16299799
> View attachment 16299800
> View attachment 16299801
> 
> They are already listed on zibi.pl


I like the green one

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Awesome. Looks like we’re getting more lume finally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Is there more lume or just more paint?​


----------



## iNoel

What's the difference between this and the GA-2000 and GA-2200? 

The latter two don't seem to have date and month display.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

iNoel said:


> What's the difference between this and the GA-2000 and GA-2200?
> 
> The latter two don't seem to have date and month display.


All three are totally different models. I have a few CasiOaks and a few GA-2000's but no 2200's (yet! ) The Ga-2000's are quite a bit chunkier than the CasiOaks. All are great watches, it simply depends on what you are looking for looks-wise. I saw a few 2200's at Zumiez and they come in great colors!


----------



## Lee1ngham

Just ordered the total black out model! Cant wait to get it and get it modded!


----------



## gmac8

where you find that strap? looks clean




Scbr24 said:


> Does anyone have the yellow and the black ones? If so, could you please swap the straps and post a photo? ?  I haven't been able to find a pic and I got an itch for that colorway. This is the closest I've found but it's not the same.
> View attachment 16139535
> 
> View attachment 16139537
> 
> 
> Also, how does the articulation of the first link of the combi bracelet compares to the one of the OEM strap? In other words, is the actual lug to lug with the combi bracelet longer than the one with the OEM strap?


----------



## Fedev

Combined these two to get the "perfect" GA-2100; Dial from the Skeleton and bezel and strap from the black one.


----------



## randb

Did something similar with the 7 and 1. Hands, strap and index ring from the 1 and the rest is from the 7.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev

randb said:


> Did something similar with the 7 and 1. Hands, strap and index ring from the 1 and the rest is from the 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That combo is looking good!


----------



## Mustang1972

Thinking of getting one of the new neon series with the blackout bezel and neon hands in either blue, green or orange.
Like the stealth version but the readability is very poor these look really legible well the hands anyway.
I am thinking of the green or orange but leaning towards orange. Has anyone seen these in person does any look better in the flesh ?


----------



## Ginseng108

Mustang1972 said:


> Thinking of getting one of the new neon series with the blackout bezel and neon hands in either blue, green or orange.
> Like the stealth version but the readability is very poor these look really legible well the hands anyway.
> I am thinking of the green or orange but leaning towards orange. Has anyone seen these in person does any look better in the flesh ?


I've seen these at a local shop and they look pretty good. I've been tempted.


----------



## Mustang1972

Ginseng108 said:


> I've seen these at a local shop and they look pretty good. I've been tempted.


Thanks @Ginseng108 do they look as good as the stealth and what colour spoke to you the most ?


----------



## Ginseng108

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks @Ginseng108 do they look as good as the stealth and what colour spoke to you the most ?


I'm not a fan of full stealth or blackout watches. Readability has value to me. 
The color is subjective. I'm a blue/green guy. For visual impact, I go green for higher visibility. For a more sophisticated look, I go blue or purple. But I didn't care for the neon blue. It wasn't deep blue enough for me.


----------



## Mustang1972

Thanks @Ginseng108 yes from the pictures it does not look bright enough to me. The point of the watch is stealth and a little pop of colour the blue doesn't look enough


----------



## G-Shocky

I know I’ve read this before, but what does the six digit alphanumeric code on the back of 2100s mean? I don’t believe it follows the format of the other Casio date codes.


----------



## helvetica

These are great and fun watch, i stopped after the grey one. I feel that the newer color offerings are a bit much.

A little fun facts, if maybe some of you are unaware of. Just like the red ones has different hands, the grey one has plastic buckle, and the Neon THB has slightly different strap design.


----------



## Ginseng108

Love the bumblebee colorway 😁


----------



## helvetica

Ginseng108 said:


> Love the bumblebee colorway 😁


yes some people called it the CasiYolk, its a real nice burn yellow, one of my fav colorway. The dark green is also real nice, a more muted, has a lot of presence and a little serious kinda vibe. The grey is my least fav, the monotone dial makes it hard to read sometimes. I picked it up because it was on sale.


----------



## Ginseng108

helvetica said:


> yes some people called it the CasiYolk, its a real nice burn yellow, one of my fav colorway. The dark green is also real nice, a more muted, has a lot of presence and a little serious kinda vibe. The grey is my least fav, the monotone dial makes it hard to read sometimes. I picked it up because it was on sale.


How would I reproduce the Yolk with the new GA-2100? The more i look, the more I like.


----------



## helvetica

Ginseng108 said:


> How would I reproduce the Yolk with the new GA-2100? The more i look, the more I like.


im not sure how available are parts with Casio USA, but you can order the strap and case of the GA2110SU-9A, or maybe just get the actual watch. They are still readily available here in Indonesia at bellow retail prices. I got mine at about US$90 each. the Neon THB is pricier, and the hardest one to get.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

They do have a tendency to multiply!


----------



## Dwijaya

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16568241
> 
> They do have a tendency to multiply!


It made me even ackward stil doesn't have one


----------



## Mr.Jones82

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16568241
> 
> They do have a tendency to multiply!


Well then stop feeding them after midnight!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Dwijaya said:


> It made me even ackward stil doesn't have one


If you are looking at them give it a try! The base models are around $100 so when places have 20-25% off sales you can get them really cheap.😃


----------



## Dwijaya

fresh eddie fresh said:


> If you are looking at them give it a try! The base models are around $100 so when places have 20-25% off sales you can get them really cheap.😃


Couldn't agree more and I'm eyeing for some base model.....thanks mate


----------



## Dwijaya

fresh eddie fresh said:


> If you are looking at them give it a try! The base models are around $100 so when places have 20-25% off sales you can get them really cheap.😃


And I'm waiting for this one 🤣


----------



## Dwijaya

Dwijaya said:


> And I'm waiting for this one 🤣
> View attachment 16580227


love the fitment in my wrist, fell like not wearing any


----------



## ganga

I wanna buy a GA-2100THB-7AJ but recently found it's a limited edition that's no longer in production for the Asian market. I'm out of luck.


----------



## Ste007

A bit late to the party… this is my recently acquired GA-2100 Mystic/Foggy Forest in green. It is my first G-Shock as I wanted something I could wear on the beach and for paddle boarding. I really like the colour. The legibility is ok but the reverse lcd display is pretty much redundant to my old eyes.










There seems to be a lot of discounts to be had at the moment presumably due to the upgraded model now being available. I will probably get one of those in the future but I will wait for a few more (more legible) colourways to come out


----------

